#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-05-28
<dpm> good morning
<charkag> Hello everyone. Can anyone help me?
<dpm> not the most patient user
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-05-29
<asmedrano> So I just spent the last 2 days  working on my first Ubuntu App
<asmedrano> and I got some questions perhaps some one has answers to
<asmedrano> 1) Where can I find the most up to date info regarding using PyGTK + Quickly/Glade to make Ubuntu apps
<asmedrano> 2) Is there any documentation about using HTML5 to make Ubuntu apps?
<asmedrano> 3) Is using Bazzar as a VCS  *required* for packaging or something or can I still use git?
<asmedrano> 4) I'd like to contribute to Ubuntu app dev, maybe helping organizing the docs so it will be easier for developers to start (esp: Python). Any Recommendations?
<windbuntu> the ubuntu brasero app has a nasty bug
<windbuntu> i ended up having to install k3b to burn disks.
<windbuntu> maybe someone can pattern brasero after k3b, which tons of ppl in ubuntu chat told me to us eover brasero? if everyone knows this why doesn't ubuntu use the better app to make their app better?
<windbuntu> use over*
<dholbach> good morning
<twobottux> auappdev: Promoting an app in the Ubuntu Software Center through a ratings and reviews API <http://askubuntu.com/questions/143593/promoting-an-app-in-the-ubuntu-software-center-through-a-ratings-and-reviews-api>
<dpm> noodles775, do you happen to know the answer to this question? ^ Or shall I better ask mvo when he's online?
<noodles775> dpm: I think all you'd want is to be able to open USC with your app displayed right? (as that's where you submit a review from). I assume it's possible... if you ask in #software-center someone there might be able to answer more quickly than I can by going through the code.
<noodles775> dpm: in fact, `software-center --help` seems to say that you can simply pass a package name.
 * noodles775 tries
<dpm> noodles775, ideally, I'd show the review form through my app to keep the user in there rather than sending them to the USC, but if that's not possible, opening the SC with the app selected would be a nice fallback
<noodles775> dpm: Yep, so both would be possible... I'll write an answer, mvo can write a better one when he's around :)
<dpm> nice, thanks noodles775 :)
<ajmitch> dpm: I seem to be unable to edit developer.ubuntu.com/get-started to fix the developer stack link in step 3 there
<ajmitch> link points to a private page which I can see when I'm logged in, but is 404 otherwise
<noodles775> dpm: done.
<dpm> hi ajmitch, let me check if that's a static page. If it is, it can only be changed by editing the HTML in the theme, and not through the CMS
<ajmitch> dpm: ah right
<ajmitch> that could explain why the text editor shows up empty
<dpm> ajmitch, indeed, it's a static page. The link is at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuappdevelopersite-devs/ubuntudeveloperportal/trunk/view/head:/template-get-started.php#L45
<ajmitch> dpm: right, mhall119 suggested changing it to just /resources/, what do you think?
<ajmitch> either that or make the ubuntu-developer-stack pages public
<dpm> ajmitch, yeah, I talked to mhall119 about that and we agree about using /resources. Let me double-check the status of the u-d-s page though, as it might be out of date
<dpm> ajmitch, yeah, the u-d-s page is not particularly great, so I think it should be rewritten before using it. Thus /resources might be more appropriate. Now if I knew how to redirect pages in Wordpress, I would simply make u-d-s public and add a redirect to /resources on it. That would save us the trouble of modifying the theme and getting it redeployed. Do you happen to know if that's possible in Wordpress?
<ajmitch> I don't, sorry
<dpm> this seems would do the trick: http://www.nichestorestrategies.com/how-to-redirect-any-wordpress-page/
<dpm> yay, that works, bug fixed! \o/
<dpm> ajmitch, could you double-check on your end that the link to u-d-s on get-started is no longer broken and that it redirects to /resources once clicked?
<ajmitch> let me log out of wp & try
<ajmitch> still 404
<dpm> hm, it worked in Firefox, but not in Chromium
<dpm> bummer
<dpm> ah, wait, I did not make it public
<dpm> ajmitch, please try now
<ajmitch> works, though I see an empty developer stack page before it redirects
<ajmitch> that's enough to fix the broken link though :)
<ajmitch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/968235 is the bug if you're happy with the fix
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 968235 in ubuntudeveloperportal "developer stack link is broken" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> yeah, thanks ajmitch
<ajmitch> np, you did the work :)
<xnox> The following required catalogues are unavailable: gtkwidgets
<xnox> am I missing a dependency? This is an error message from glade...
<aquarius> mhall119, ping?
<mhall119> aquarius: pong
<mhall119> wait, was that a question?
<aquarius> mhall119, how do I create a launcher (that is, a .desktop file, not the Unity launcher :)) for a script, without typing it in by hand? Many moons ago you used to be able to right-click the desktop and say "create launcher", but that doesn't work any more (because nautilus doesn't run the desktop, and because the launcher creation tool is part of gnome-panel, which is not installed)
<mhall119> aquarius: I don't know, I've been doing them by hand
<aquarius> the only ways I can find to do it are (a) create it by hand in gedit or (b) run the thing I want to launch, pin it to the Unity Launcher, then dig around in ~/.local/share/applications to find the desktop file adn copy it somewhere else :)
<mhall119> then again, I don't have many to do
<aquarius> it is Most Irritating.
<aquarius> darn. I was hoping you'd know a trick that I do not :)
<mhall119> not me, sorry, maybe someone on the desktop team will
<aquarius> trying them next :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-05-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-05-31
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning
 * ajmitch belatedly waves :)
<pavolzetor> hi, how is it possible, that this bug is not fixed yet?
<pavolzetor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/993204
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 993204 in unity "bottom of windows are not drawn" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pavolzetor> don't get me wrong
<pavolzetor> I just do not get it, everywhere on blog post, ubuntu needs developers
<pavolzetor> and there are so many bugs in Gtk, Clutter, Compiz
<pavolzetor> this is crazy
<pavolzetor> and I hope you do not expect, that app developers will fix these bugs, I only started and I am full of it, I can imagine, for real developers it must be hell and they rather choose different platform
<pavolzetor> so please, do fix bugs in stuck, and then write blog posts about how ubuntu needs developers and videos that development is achievable by non-pro users
<pavolzetor> 'App development on Ubuntu: how to do it & how to make it better' => at first, by providing good stack and API's
<pavolzetor> good luck
<dpm> great, I hope he felt well after his rant
<dpm> didn't even leave time to finish my reply
<dpm> talk about being constructive
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-06-01
<pavolzetor> sorry about that rant, but sad thing is, that was true
<pavolzetor> and I didn't feel particular well after it
<pavolzetor> how constructive?
<pavolzetor> should I spend ages to trying fix bug in stack, I have minimal knowledge of C++
<pavolzetor> I am going to wait for answer, I was just honest, and I think you might not give enough man-power to fixing small bugs, which annoys a lot.
<pavolzetor> I give you example, there is new video feature in USC, and it causes crashes in fullscreen, this should not happen in LTS
<pavolzetor> I do not say my app is perfect, it is far from it, but I am not core app
<pavolzetor> it is not core app
<pavolzetor> and about being constructive, I have not idea, how can I be constructive? I prefer to not fix bugs in compiz, as I am not developer of compiz, and it should be much easier to fix it for compiz devs, as it is their project
<pavolzetor> what I wanted to say, you cannot attract developers (I mean real one, not hobbyist like me), if you don't have working toolkits (as you probably know)
<pavolzetor> and other think, please, do backport new clutter release, which fixes segfault (to be constructive)
<pavolzetor> tomorrow will check answer, thanks
<dholbach> good morning
<aquarius> hola, dholbach
<dholbach> hey aquarius
<pavolzetor> dpm: still no answer, and I check irc logs too
<dpm> hi pavolzetor, no answer for what?
<pavolzetor> you said yesterday, "	great, I hope he felt well after his rant"
<pavolzetor> "didn't even leave time to finish my reply"
<pavolzetor> "talk about being constructive!
<pavolzetor> !
<pavolzetor> "
<pavolzetor> so here we go
<dpm> :)
 * dpm rewrites reply
<pavolzetor> waiting...
<pavolzetor> you could post it yesterdayt
<pavolzetor> I check logs, I do not spend all time on computer, so I check logs sometimes
<dpm> pavolzetor, sorry, I'm on the phone, let me come back to you when I've finished
<pavolzetor> no problem
<pavolzetor> I will be there for whole day, so you cannot say it is ranting ;)
<dpm> :)
<dpm> pavolzetor, in that regard, app development in Ubuntu is not different from any other area of contribution in Ubuntu. You get all of the tools for free, they put a great potential in your hands and you're even able to improve them and expand them. I won't deny that there are bugs, some minor, some critical, but I trust that you're not new to open source and are aware how it works. We cannot fix every bug under the sun, so we have to focus on the thi
<dpm> ngs that can be done that make the most impact. If we were to wait until all bugs are fixed to promote app development, we would never move forward, and looking at the apps in the archive people do manage to write awesome apps with the tools available.
<pavolzetor> I understand that
<pavolzetor> it was always like that since I started with Feisty Fawn
<pavolzetor> But
<pavolzetor> there were infos about making unittesting and so on, TDD
<dpm> yeah, but look how far we've come since Feisty!
<pavolzetor> I probably exaggerated, but I just wanted to point out
<pavolzetor> that people do not care that much about new feautres
<pavolzetor> it is much better to have less features and have them polished
<dpm> well, that's actually what we've done with Unity
<pavolzetor> how can you explain, that software-center crashes in fullscreen video? (in LTS?)
<pavolzetor> I reported about 8 bugs in unity/compiz, none of them fixed ;)
<pavolzetor> mainly minor stuff, but annoys
<pavolzetor> ing
<pavolzetor> and you cannot expect ,that I will study compiz code base just to get my app working
<dpm> I believe you're picking on a very focused example, I'd say most apps, if not all, work with the recommended tools and toolkits
<dpm> as per the Software Center, I cannot comment without more details, and then again, I'm not an USC developer :)
<pavolzetor> it was just example
<pavolzetor> of core app being buggy
<dpm> what's the bug number?
<pavolzetor> Okay, shotwell, gtranslator have same problem as mine app, they use GTK, I use CLutter
<pavolzetor> and Gtk is probably recommended toolkit ;)
<pavolzetor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1006959
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1006959 in software-center "video playback freezes, crashes in fullscreen" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> it is :-) perhaps we can focus on what's the issue with your app and someone can help
<pavolzetor> it is issue of compiz (probably), as unity2d, gnome shell works nicely
<pavolzetor> also, stack should be up-to-date
<dpm> re: the Software Center, you're pointing out to a bug that was filed less than a day ago and that hasn't been confirmed
<pavolzetor> so clutter is 1.10.6
<pavolzetor> but in ubuntu is 1.10.0
<dpm> I believe clutter is not supported in 12.04
<pavolzetor> and I reported some segfaults and they were fixed, stack should be up-to-date
<pavolzetor> it works here
<dpm> for what you're saying it does not really work :)
<dpm> anyway, what's your app and what's the issue? As I say, perhaps someone on the channel can help
<pavolzetor> re: USC, I wanted to say, that it should not be in LTS, if it is buggy/not well tested
<pavolzetor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/993204
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 993204 in unity "bottom of windows are not drawn" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pavolzetor> this one
<pavolzetor> it affects also gtranslator, shotwell
<pavolzetor> and sorry for yesterday, but I hope something will change, I believe, bugless stack is very important
<dpm> pavolzetor, there is a team of highly skilled developers working very hard on Software Center. Saying that it is not well tested without evidence, discarding their hard work and pointing to an unconfirmed bug sounds a bit rushed to me
<dpm> if you want to bring that bug to their attention, they're hanging out on #software-center
<pavolzetor> They can be hardworking
<pavolzetor> but, nobody cares  outside community, people do use APP
<pavolzetor> I know, it is tough to make it works
<pavolzetor> but basic users do not simply care, and it is true
<pavolzetor> they just want to finish task
<pavolzetor> it can be well tested, then tests are not good enough ;)
<pavolzetor> okay, so any help with that compiz bug?
<dpm> again, let me point out that the USC works for the vast majority of users and that you're basing your argument on an unconfirmed bug filed after release
<pavolzetor> please, do me a favour :)
<pavolzetor> go to software-center
<pavolzetor> open some app with video inside
<pavolzetor> and make it fullscreen and change volume :)
<dpm> pavolzetor, why do you think it's compiz? From the bug description, I cannot really tell which package is to blame (not picking on it, just trying to genuinely help)
<dpm> And the bug seems to be filed against unity, not compiz
<pavolzetor> how can you say, it works for vast majority? how do you know? (errors.ubuntu.com does not show ration used without and with crash
<pavolzetor> I am not sure if it is compiz, but it occurs only in unity 3d
<pavolzetor> which is plugin into compiz, afaik
<dpm> It may well be that it is compiz, but until it is tracked down, it's just speculation. It might be helpful to try and narrow it down to the component that might cause that behaviour. Do you know if you're using any technology that your app has in common with the other apps where you can reproduce the bug? It may well lie in there. You're mentioning Clutter, could there be anything else?
<pavolzetor> It was doing with Gtk version too
<pavolzetor> and the are on bottom, which is not drawn is clickable
<pavolzetor> so you can manage window under it
<pavolzetor> it has to do something with window manager
<pavolzetor> I will send you video soon
<pavolzetor> but whole purpose of this, I want to see increased quality, focus on details
<pavolzetor> I can tell you, almost no app is beautiful
<pavolzetor> http://ubuntuone.com/7UmNjnV2l2QMu4ZVpVzpiI
<dpm> pavolzetor, oh wow, floaty is cool, is that the app you're developing?
<pavolzetor> it is not cool, interface is not polished
<pavolzetor> just early 0.2
<pavolzetor> and service is not async
<pavolzetor> but thanks
<JanC> it's difficult to say whether the bug is in compiz or in the applications or in the toolkit
<pavolzetor> not very usable now
<dpm> pavolzetor, I consider any attempt to write an app cool :) I understand it might not be polished yet, but looking at it you've gone a long way already in the process of app development
<dpm> and I agree with JanC, the bug needs more investigation and more data before we can say where the issue is
<pavolzetor> but it works in 2d and shell
<pavolzetor> so it should not be in toolkit
<dpm> why not?
<pavolzetor> the are at bottom would not be clickable
<JanC> it's like the developers found lots of bugs in ALSA drivers after PulseAudio started to use driver functions that almost nobody used before
<pavolzetor> it is obvious that window manager is not handling it properly
<pavolzetor> JanC: I think shotwell is pretty conmmon
<dpm> it is not obvious to me without data. It might well be that some layer above or underneath does not pass correct data to the window manager
<pavolzetor> dpm: about writing my app, it is sad, that you need to write app for reading RSS :/ (I used liferea and I have that paradigm)
<JanC> what I mean: maybe some toolkits or applications (forget to) do something that only causes trouble in compiz
<dpm> pavolzetor, what's happened to Liferea?
 * dpm used to use it a long time ago?
<JanC> of course, it can also be a compiz bug  ;)
<dpm> :)
<pavolzetor> dpm: if it would not pass correct data, other window managers would be affected too
<pavolzetor> *I hated that paradigm
<JanC> not if those wm don't use that data
<pavolzetor> all RSS apps, same interface, I looked at al for linux/mac os x (there are few nice) and windows
<JanC> findings bugs can be difficult sometimes
<dpm> pavolzetor, without hard data we can only speculate. What I would recommend is to try to narrow it down to the technology that might be causing the issue. Perhaps start removing dependencies in your app until you can find what it's causing it
<pavolzetor> JanC: it might be, but if I look back, in natty, there wasn't this bug
<pavolzetor> and gtransaltor is pretty same
<dpm> anyway, I have to go onto something else now. Let us know about the progress!
<JanC> hm, what language/libs are those apps written in/for?
<pavolzetor> dpm: nothing, actually they speed it up really nicely, but I do not like to clicking much, I want to use my screen proaperly
<pavolzetor> dpm: thanks
<pavolzetor> JanC
<pavolzetor> it was is clutter/gtk
<pavolzetor> and the issue was there in sole gtk too
<pavolzetor> lang is python32
<pavolzetor> 3
<pavolzetor> I need to restart compiz, windows freezed
<pavolzetor> that's awkward
<pavolzetor> I tested it with gtk and clutter, seems same
<pavolzetor> anyway, how can I get my window bar working, restarting unity/compiz doe not help
<JanC> seems like gtranslator is C + Gtk (but no Clutter)
<pavolzetor> ye
<pavolzetor> s
<pavolzetor> shotwell is Vala -> C
<pavolzetor> + gtk
<JanC> so the bug is probably not in the python bindings or in clutter
<pavolzetor> too
<pavolzetor> I need to restart X
<pavolzetor> sorry about it, just somehow it freeze :)
<pavolzetor> d
<pavolzetor> frozen
<pavolzetor> okay I am back
<pavolzetor> when I close window, it saves size
<pavolzetor> and size is as fullscreen window should have
<pavolzetor> when yo uresize window, it works
<pavolzetor> so I assume, compiz does not calculate it properly at first launch
<JanC> hm, I don't think you should save the window size for maximized windows, but save something like maximized=yes, an then ask the wm to maximize it on next run, right?
<JanC> I wonder if there is any difference between calling gtk_window_maximize () before or after showing the window
<pavolzetor> going to chewck
<pavolzetor> hmm, it works
<JanC> what works?
<pavolzetor> so it is definitely bug in compiz automaximize than
<pavolzetor> when I use
<pavolzetor> window.maixmize()
<pavolzetor> there is function in compiz, which maximizes window automatically
<pavolzetor> therefore, there must be bug
<pavolzetor> because it is diplayed as maximized, but it is actaully not
<pavolzetor> I will store if window is maximized, since it does work
<pavolzetor> but there is still bug
<pavolzetor> :/
<pavolzetor> thanks for help
<pavolzetor> i didn't know I can workaround it this way
<JanC> normally that does the same as when you double click the title bar
<pavolzetor> yes, I tested it
<pavolzetor> but the bug is
<pavolzetor> now, if I do not use it
<pavolzetor> window show as maximized
<pavolzetor> but bottom is not drawn
<JanC> How do you restore window size?
<pavolzetor> set_Default_size
<JanC> I think that's wrong in case of maximized windows anyway, as the screen size might be different on next run?
<JanC> e.g. external monitor or projector connected to laptop
<pavolzetor> yo uare right
<pavolzetor> I am going to change it
<pavolzetor> but it is still bug ;)
<JanC> there might still be a bug in either gtk or compiz
<pavolzetor> thanks anyway for help
<pavolzetor> and sorry about rants, I just thought you do not really know, how developers feel about platform
<pavolzetor> and I am not even developer
<pavolzetor> so they probably expect more
<dpm> pavolzetor, we do talk to developers all of the time, and we share both the pain in some cases, but also the successes :) Your feedback is very useful, so feel free to hang around here, on the mailing list or in any of the other channels for discussion!
<pavolzetor> I hang a lot at clutter IRC
<pavolzetor> and I can hang here
<pavolzetor> as Gtk4 should work much better with clutter
<JanC> I added what we found to the bug report
<dpm> thanks JanC
<pavolzetor> thanks :)
<dpm> pavolzetor, when it's finished, have you considered submitting your app to the Software Center?
<pavolzetor> I do not know
<dpm> you should try :)
<pavolzetor> I am waiting for breaking point
<pavolzetor> because geeks will probably do not like my app
<pavolzetor> so I want to make it feel nicely for newbies (I still feel, that RSS is more comfy than facebook for news)
<JanC> maybe best to fix most issues before putting it in SC, or your users will rant...  :p
<pavolzetor> I just want to make it beautiful
<pavolzetor> I know :D
<pavolzetor> I have some tests
<dpm> pavolzetor, well, that's exactly what we're trying to do both for Ubuntu and for the app developer process: reach out to non-tech users
<pavolzetor> especially on service side, I do not know how to test Gtk/clutter properly though
<dpm> in any case, when you're ready, the Software Center is just a few steps away: https://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/ :-)
<pavolzetor> thanks, I will have a look
<dpm> excellent
<JanC> there are some tools to test GUI apps
<pavolzetor> basically I use unittest
<pavolzetor> and I want to make service really good
<pavolzetor> so anybody who writes widget for RSS can plug and use it
<dpm> nice
<JanC> service is in python too?
<pavolzetor> yes
<pavolzetor> I have started in Vala
<pavolzetor> but I haven;'t seen benefits
<pavolzetor> harder to maintain, and I have got python in school
<pavolzetor> it is still in python2 though, because of u1db
<JanC> one important thing with a service/daemon is to make sure you don't leak memory
 * dpm loves Python
<pavolzetor> me too :D
<JanC> and don't fragment it too much
<pavolzetor> I see
<pavolzetor> I have no idea how to do it in python
<pavolzetor> but it should not fragment
<JanC> especially for people like me that run desktops with 1 month uptime  ;)
<pavolzetor> you can test it then :)
<pavolzetor> I have uptime 2 days
<pavolzetor> and memory usage is same
<pavolzetor> for service
<pavolzetor> also for client
<JanC> that's good then
<pavolzetor> (which uses about 70 megs, but 50 megs are just mesa stuff)
<pavolzetor> which is actually not real, just allocated
<pavolzetor> anyway, I just wonder about unity and compiz
<pavolzetor> is actaully compiz developer by somebody outside ubuntu?
<JanC> compiz still leaks memory, although not as bad as a year ago
<JanC> the main compiz dev works for Canonical
<pavolzetor> I see
<pavolzetor> because I have tried clutter last year
<pavolzetor> and I use it now, it is pretty quick
<JanC> https://launchpad.net/~compiz-team/+members#active -> at least 6 of them work for Canonical
<pavolzetor> I see
<pavolzetor> why has compiz been chosen?
<pavolzetor> I struggle with getting right state
<pavolzetor> do you know how to get it reliably
<pavolzetor> because snappy windows does not emit configure event
<dpm> pavolzetor, I believe at the point when the decision was made to use compiz, clutter was first tested and was found to have performance issues. But I'm just an onlooker in that topic, so if you're interested someone on the #desktop team or on the Unity channels should be able to give you a proper explanation
<pavolzetor> thanks, I asked
<JanC> not sure if clutter had performance issues, but mutter did
<pavolzetor> I see
<JanC> mutter = metacity + clutter + javascript
<pavolzetor> but was it year ago or now?
<JanC> more than a year ago
<JanC> the first version of unity was on mutter
<pavolzetor> it has probably change
<pavolzetor> d
<JanC> right, but porting current unity to mutter and make it stable again would probably take 6-12 months with no new features etc.
<pavolzetor> I see
<pavolzetor> so it is easier to maintain compiz too
<JanC> maybe
<JanC> not my task to decide what's better long-term
<pavolzetor> thanks for explanation
<JanC> the future could also be a new compositor on Wayland
<JanC> and if so it would make even less sense to switch to mutter now and then to Wayland a year later or so
<pavolzetor> I see
<pavolzetor> I am looking forward
<pavolzetor> but they should decrease memory usage
<JanC> lots of applications/frameworks should decrease memory usage...  :-/
<pavolzetor> my app uses about 80 megs
<pavolzetor> service 15
<pavolzetor> client about 65
<pavolzetor> but empty window with clutter stage uses about 50 megs
<pavolzetor> so my app uses together 30 megs, which is not bad I think
<pavolzetor> if I look at other apps, it is quite good
<pavolzetor> hi, I have other quesiton
<pavolzetor> if I enter video inside USC
<pavolzetor> can it be youtube stufF?
<pavolzetor> with youtube music?
<pavolzetor> this is just example
<pavolzetor> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaVhlYzIU-s
<pavolzetor> music is from youtube directly
<pavolzetor> I just wonder for future release in USSC
<pavolzetor> USC
<zoopster> pavolzetor: if you are talking about submissions through the myapps portal into the USC - currently limited to vimeo, youtube is coming
<pavolzetor> yes
<pavolzetor> I see
<pavolzetor> okay
<pavolzetor> I am quite far from 1.0
<pavolzetor> but I wanted to check it
<pavolzetor> thanks
<zoopster> sure
<JanC> pavolzetor: you can always look at Jamendo for music
<pavolzetor> I see, but it is quite hard to find something lovely
<pavolzetor> special
<pavolzetor> what describes your product
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-06-02
<oyost> hey guys i needed help to use quickly any dev here?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-05-27
<mardy> Kaleo: hi! How do I tell cmake to use a certain version of Qt?
<mzanetti> Kaleo: Hey. What icons should I be able to use with the Icon item? There are 2 packages: ubuntu-mobile and ubuntu-mobile-icons. however, for example the "location" icon from ubuntu-mobile-icons can't be found by an Icon {}.
<dpm> good morning all
<bl4de> Guys, I've an idea (I've a dream ;) ). I'd like to write a Qt opensource SublimeText editor, 100% compatible with the original plugin packages, with same characteristics etc, but there is too much work for only me. I've not experience for creating a brand new editor widget for qt, so I want to create a team. Who can help me?
<timp> zsombi: you have comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ima-in-window/+merge/165567
<zsombi> timp: could you explain what you mean in the second part of this? https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ima-in-window/+merge/165567/comments/367197
<timp> zsombi: sorry my copying&pasting made it unclear
<timp> zsombi: I meant that the if-else can go after the while loop
<zsombi> timp: sure
<zsombi> timp: this is bad: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ima-in-window/+merge/165567/comments/367213
<zsombi> timp: if popup is a string, and caller is null/undefined, then we cannot fetch the rootItem anymore
<timp> zsombi: that's what I was saying :)
<timp> zsombi: perhaps you have to pass popupComponent to rootItem() ?
<zsombi> timp: no, you said perhaps I should use popupComponent there
<zsombi> timp: and who's the parentItem of popupComponent there?
<zsombi> timp: "popupComponent = Qt.createComponent(popup);"
<timp> so, no parent?
<zsombi> timp: yep, no parent there
<timp> zsombi: in that case, rootObject is returned?
<zsombi> timp: nope
<zsombi> timp: and even if iot would be, it would be invalid when a Popover is opened in a Window
<zsombi> timp: however PopupBase.show() may solve th eissue...
<zsombi> timp: well, it cannot :(
<timp> zsombi: webbrowser, ubuntu-filemanager use it with a url
<zsombi> timp: yeah... so then those would need to specify a parent... we need to extend the open() API with a parent... or we must document that the caller must be given if the popup is a string
<zsombi> timp: which affects opening the Dialogs
<timp> I prefer the API  like this, perhaps we can assign a default parent
<timp> didn't we assign rootObject in those cases?
<zsombi> timp: hold on: "Sheets do not need callers to be specified, however when using non-modal Sheets or   Dialogs, it is worth to set the caller when opening Sheets to avoid leaving orphan   sheets on the screen."
<timp> caller is not the parent, but the Item (like button in a toolbar) that the popover will have a pointer to.
<zsombi> timp: what's the default parent? how do you detect whether the Dialog/Popover is opened in a Window?
<zsombi> timp: yes, but I need a component I can use a reference to fetch the actual root item
<zsombi> s/a/as
<zsombi> timp: I need the caller only to be able to get the current rootItem relative to an existing item. That's it
<timp> ok
<zsombi> timp: I can get the extra QQuickWindows (Window) from QGuiApplication::topLevelWindows(), but only after the window gets shown. And that is too late. And I don't even know which one is the active one, QGuiApplication::focusWindow() gives me 0 :(
<timp> so there is a problem when popup is a url, and caller is null
<timp> null/undefined
<zsombi> timp: yes..
<zsombi> timp: so we need to mandate the use of caller in those cases.
<zsombi> timp: which with a good explanation may be good
<zsombi> s/good/acceptable
<timp> yes
<timp> so, if you have an app with multiple windows, then you need the caller to determine in which window the popup should open?
<zsombi> timp: yep
<timp> (in case the popup is defined by a url so the parent is not known)
<timp> s/parent is not known/it has no parent
<zsombi> right
<timp> sounds good
<timp> hmm
<timp> we could document it like this, but still work if no caller is given by using the rootObject?
<timp> zsombi: ^
<zsombi> timp: we are about to deprecate the rootObject(), however we could keep it in this case...
<zsombi> timp: I'd say we should simply fail opening Sheets/Dialogs when caller is not specified!
<zsombi> timp: and popup is a url
<timp> zsombi: you don't need the rootObject() function, but you can assign m_rootView->rootObject() as you do inside rootItem()
<timp> zsombi: I disagree. Most applications will have only one window, so it is clear where to show the sheet/dialog
<zsombi> timp: you mean when the given object is null?
<timp> even without a caller
<zsombi> timp: don't forget that most probablu Sheet and Dialog will become a Window once we reach desktop!
<zsombi> timp: perhaps we should even do it right now
<timp> I don't know if it will become a window
<timp> dialog darkens the current window and centers inside that
<zsombi> timp: well, let's see once we reach there :)
<timp> I haven't seen designs for desktop yet, so let's focus on other devices now :)
<zsombi> timp: so you suggest that we should return the rootObject if the given object is null?
<timp> zsombi: in rootItem()? I didn't think of that yet, I was just thinking of solutions for the popups
<timp> zsombi: but rootItem() to return rootObject if the parameter is null may be a solution :)
<zsombi> (12:28:51 PM) timp: zsombi: you don't need the rootObject() function, but you can assign m_rootView->rootObject() as you do inside rootItem()
<timp> uhm
<timp> yes you are right, I wasn't realizing that QuickUtils and popupUtils were in different files, so you would need something like that
<zsombi> timp: I can only do this inside rootItem() when object is null
<zsombi> :)
<timp> even though both files do something completely different, and one is cpp and the other js.. I missed it :)
<timp> it is still a bit tricky
<zsombi> why? what?
<timp> if you pass an Item that is not null, but has null as a parent, what will happen?
<timp> or null as one of the parents (not necessarily the direct parent)
<timp> maybe it is a bit far-fetched
<zsombi> timp: well, the assumption is that you reached the topmost item
 * timp checking what happens if you push a url to a pagestack
<timp> ok that's fine. All the objects created have their parent set :)
<timp> zsombi: so what's the plan? popupComponent.createObject(QuickUtils.rootItem(caller)) seems good for me if rootItem returns rootObject for an undefined caller
<zsombi> timp all comments addressed, check the MR again
<timp> ah you are ahead of me :)
<zsombi> ;)
 * timp will check
<zsombi> timp: I'm in hurry to get back to layouts before I forget all I had in my mind ;)
<timp> ok
<timp> zsombi: changes look good. did you test it?
<timp> brb
<zsombi> timp: not on the device, but ran all the test cases I have... lemme run a quick test on tablet
<timp> great, thanks
<dpm> kalikiana, nice work with getting the online docs in shape!
<kalikiana> dpm, I updated the branch, could you locally run a 'qmake; make docs' and see how it looks?
<dpm> sure, on it
<kalikiana> thanks
<dpm> kalikiana, actually, which branch, the one with the config or the one with the navigation?
<dpm> ah, I see it, the config one
<dpm> kalikiana, generated docs look good, but I got a few warnings: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5706410/
<kalikiana> dpm, I'd prefer a new bug for the warnings
<kalikiana> if you don't mind filing one
<kalikiana> I don't *think* I caused them, rather the broken setup made it hard to reliably see errors
<dpm> kalikiana, I don't mind at all if it's indeed a bug, but we should probably wait until the branch lands to report it, so that it applies to trunk, I guess
<kalikiana> dpm, it already applies to trunk, I just verified it
<kalikiana> it's only hard to see due to the build system mess
<dpm> kalikiana, ok, bug 1184567
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1184567 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Documentation generation warnings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1184567
<kalikiana> thanks
<kalikiana> Kaleo, standup
<kalikiana> Mirv, ^^
<timp> zsombi: happroved
<Mirv> one more thing. was it so that ubuntu-ui-toolkit-doc was wanted to be installed as part of ubuntu-sdk? I think so, I just didn't write it from UDS notes although I think it was discussed there
<zsombi> timp: awesome!!!!!
<zsombi> timp: thx
<Mirv> bzoltan1: see question above ^
<bzoltan1> Mirv: when?
<Mirv> bzoltan1: 2mins ago, thet -doc question :)
<Mirv> I just want to confirm it's so, before proposing all that change to the meta packages
<bzoltan1> Mirv: ahh... from you
<Mirv> or whether the plan was that documentation is fully on the web instead
<bzoltan1> Mirv: Yes, the -doc package should be installed with the SDK
<bzoltan1> Mirv: that package plugs in the docs to the QtC
<Mirv> yes it does, that's why it sounded like the right thing to do
<Mirv> tahnks
<Kaleo> mzanetti|lunch: both icon packages are installed on the device??
<Kaleo> mardy: sorry I don't know, what's your use case?
<Kaleo> kalikiana: top approve? https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/qml_app_arguments/+merge/164622
<Kaleo> :)
<kalikiana> Kaleo, you're still on 'Needs Fixing' that's why I didn't
<Kaleo> kalikiana: it's ready
<kalikiana> Kaleo, bear with me, my mindreader is in repair ;-)
<kalikiana> (approved)
<Kaleo> cheers
<Kaleo> bzoltan1: yo
<bzoltan1> Kaleo: good day sire
<om26er> renato_, Hi!
<om26er> renato_, is there a way to start the mediaplayer in landscape mode? like a command line parameter ? (on devices)
<Mirv> bzoltan1: please approve https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.add-ui-toolkit-docs/+merge/165875
<Mirv> bzoltan1: via comment, there's no automerger or such, but to get a note at the request
<renato_> om26er, unfortunately not
<Mirv> thanks :)
<bzoltan1> Mirv: with pleasure
<om26er> renato_, there are a few autopilot tests that fail on phones because they try to click on the seek bar but it seems seek bar is only visible on phones in landscape
<mzanetti> Kaleo: no, they are conflicting
<Mirv> bzoltan1: as a bit related issue, another merge request is pending an actual saucy archive upload of ui-toolkit, which hopefully will happen this week. https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.remove-qt5default/+merge/165291
<Mirv> bzoltan1: that's what would cause the non-dev packages to be removed from (saucy) device images finally
<bzoltan1> Mirv: cool
<Kaleo> mzanetti: so which one is on the device?
<mzanetti> Kaleo: per default its the ubuntu-mobile
<Kaleo> om26er: sounds like the autopilot test should only be run if the width is greater than something
<Kaleo> mzanetti: it should be ubuntu-mobile-icons
<mzanetti> Kaleo: thats what I thought, and installed it manually. I tried to use some of them yesterday but it failed.... Icon { name: "location" } should work if ubuntu-mobile-icons is installed, right?
<mzanetti> (ofc additionally a width+height set)
<Kaleo> mzanetti: it sohuld yes
<Kaleo> mzanetti: does it work on your desktop?
<mzanetti> Kaleo: tbh I only tried on the desktop. so no, it doesn't
<Kaleo> mzanetti: you doing that for the shell?
<mzanetti> Kaleo: no. one of my apps
<Kaleo> mzanetti: ok
<Kaleo> mzanetti: loading the svg with Image {} works?
<mzanetti> Kaleo: nope
<Kaleo> mzanetti: do you have qt svg installed?
 * mzanetti checks
<mzanetti> Kaleo:  *** 5.0.2-2ubuntu1~raring1~test1 0
<Kaleo> mzanetti: works here
<mzanetti> hmpf...
<Kaleo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5706743/
<Kaleo>   Installé : 5.0.2-2ubuntu1~raring1~test1
<mzanetti> Kaleo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Kaleo> mzanetti: nice url :)
<mzanetti> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5706743/
<mzanetti> huh?
<Kaleo> mzanetti: that's mine :)
<mzanetti> stop confusing me :D
<mzanetti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706750/
<mzanetti> here we go
<Kaleo> mzanetti: yes but hang on
<Kaleo> if http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5706743/ does not work then we have a bigger issue
<Kaleo> (for me it works)
<mzanetti> Kaleo: thats interesting: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5706754/
<mzanetti> Kaleo: seems because my qml files are in a qrc
<Kaleo> mzanetti: don't do that :)
<mzanetti> Kaleo: well... porting an app that does it like this already. usually I try not to do that
<mzanetti> Kaleo: still... why would that matter when resolving image paths?
<Kaleo> mzanetti: ok, mystery solved :)
<Kaleo> mzanetti: sorry, mystery not solved
<bzoltan1> Mirv: The Quantal tests of the packages and the IDE is started now.. finally
<mzanetti> Kaleo: seems to be an issue in our custom image provider, right?
<Kaleo> mzanetti: ah interesting
<Kaleo> mzanetti: there are unit tests for qrc support but maybe not that case
<kalikiana> jppiiroinen, any idea when jenkins is gonna be back online?
<mzanetti> I don't exactly know how it works, but the fact that we can add @GU stuff to filenames makes me believe we have patched or overridden the default image provider
<Kaleo> mzanetti: if you don't import Ubuntu.Components 0.1?
 * mzanetti tries
<Kaleo> mzanetti: and please tell me if http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5706743/ works?
<bzoltan1> Mirv: I do not know if that is Q/P specific issue, but on both test rounds I had to manually kill and start the adb server in order to make the QtC recognize the Nexus on the USB
<mzanetti> Kaleo: it does work when executed standalone (i.e. not in a qrc file).
<mzanetti> Kaleo: if the file is ina qrc, the image needs to be adressed with file:///full/path/foobar.svg
<mzanetti> Kaleo: so seems its always looking in the current scope if not URI scheme is given
<mzanetti> mystery solved
<MacSlow> ok
<mzanetti> Kaleo: want me to file a bug or you'll just fix it or file the bug yourself?
<Kaleo> mzanetti: it depends you did not answer either of my 2 questions
<Kaleo> 15:18 < Kaleo> mzanetti: if you don't import Ubuntu.Components 0.1?
<Kaleo> 15:19 < Kaleo> mzanetti: and please tell me if http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5706743/ works?
<mzanetti> [15:24] <mzanetti> Kaleo: it does work when executed standalone (i.e. not in a qrc file).
<mzanetti> [15:25] <mzanetti> Kaleo: if the file is ina qrc, the image needs to be adressed with file:///full/path/foobar.svg
<mzanetti> [15:26] <mzanetti> Kaleo: so seems its always looking in the current scope if not URI scheme is given
<mzanetti> [15:28] <mzanetti> Kaleo: want me to file a bug or you'll just fix it or file the bug yourself?
<Kaleo> mzanetti: that does not say if you are importing or not ubuntu compônents
<mzanetti> Kaleo: I'm not
<Kaleo> mzanetti: nor if you try that pastebin
<Kaleo> tried*
<mzanetti> Kaleo: that result is with your pastebin, yes
<Kaleo> mzanetti: good
<Kaleo> mzanetti: so it's a bug in Qt
<Kaleo> mzanetti: nothing to do with us
<mzanetti> Kaleo: if executing your paste in qmlscene it works, if executing from the other project from within a qrc, it doesn't
<Kaleo> mzanetti: understood
<Kaleo> mzanetti: it's unrelated to Ubuntu
<mzanetti> Kaleo: I'd say its not a bug in Qt per se... its more a convenience feature I'd say
<Kaleo> mzanetti: right
<Kaleo> mzanetti: so what's the bug?
<Kaleo> mzanetti: in Icon?
<Kaleo> mzanetti: right
<mzanetti> Kaleo: I think inside the Icon {} you should always prefix the path with file://
<Kaleo> mzanetti: please file the bug :)
<Kaleo> mzanetti: thanks for digging
<mzanetti> Kaleo: ok.
<mzanetti> Kaleo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1184611
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1184611 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[Icon] image path is not correctly resolved if used from within a qrc file" [Undecided,New]
<Kaleo> mzanetti: thanks
<kalikiana> jppiiroinen, I guess jenkins is still down… I don't see if it's doing anything or just sitting there https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-raring-armhf-ci/
<mzanetti> kalikiana: btw. it'd be awesome if Button could use the same name as Icon to refer to themed icons ;)
<mzanetti> err... Kaleo ^
<gusch> renato_: can you do a review (only removed files)? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-remove-old-unused-files/+merge/165887
<MacSlow> zsombi, looks like QML Text-element is lacking the needed capability... so it's not a bug of the SDK's Label-element.
<zsombi> MacSlow: as I thought so...
<MacSlow> zsombi, I can only get text to "elide" on the left, if just one line of text is displayed
<MacSlow> Saviq, ^
<Kaleo> mzanetti: agreed
<zsombi> MacSlow: I suggest you to ask on #qt-qml, but this most likely is a bug
<MacSlow> zsombi, ok
<gusch> anyone up for a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-remove-old-unused-files/+merge/165887
<gusch> anyone up for a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-remove-old-unused-files/+merge/165887
<gusch> oSoMoN: nerochiaro ^
<oSoMoN> gusch: I’ll take it
<gusch> oSoMoN: thx
<oSoMoN> Kaleo: is the "Ubuntu Application Developer Story Catchup" hangout up today?
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: yes
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: every Monday
<oSoMoN> ok, joining then
<tonyo> hello
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-05-28
<renato_> timp, could you take a look on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1184810
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1184810 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[i18n] Plural form does not work as documented" [High,New]
<Mirv> morning
<dpm> good morning
<coolbhavi> good morning dpm :)
<dpm> hey coolbhavi :)
<coolbhavi> dpm,  does ubuntu phone have speech recognition mechanism?
<coolbhavi> like in a samsung galaxy?
<dpm> coolbhavi, it's in the works, via HUD: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-February/036490.html
<coolbhavi> dpm, ah ok m mentoring in this gsoc on speech recognition for indian languages so asked. Thanks!
<Mirv> cool, qt creator detects my device also from inside a chroot installation
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: thanks
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: fixed server settings to autojoin
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: when you have a moment, can you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/enhanced-qmlproject-file/+merge/165993 ?
<oSoMoN> cool
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: approved
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: thanks
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: any news on removing the focus only on the current item that you were trying yesterday ?
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: i can remove focus with setFocus(false) and it unsets focus and osk stays hidden
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: cant tap again to enter text, though
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: are you testing that with your test app ?
<tmoenicke> with notepad
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: can you send me the binary ? i might be doing something wrong in notepad but your code might be ok
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: ok
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: https://files.one.ubuntu.com/FyjwCHzpTZ-dzzK4Rq5f6Q
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: there is also a flag FOCUS_DEBUG and a printFocusTree() in qquickitem.cpp
<dpm> hey SDK folks, do you happen to know how I can another (external) app from within an app in QML? The use case that I'm thinking is an app that wants to send a URL to the browser and get the browser to open in. As there is no API for it, it'd be a matter of calling the browser with the URL as argument
<dpm> Any ideas how to do this?
<dpm> Olivier pointed me to http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qml-qt.html#openUrlExternally-method which would be a nice way to do it if it works with our browser
<Kaleo> dpm: that is the right API but it does not work on touch; bug report
<kalikiana> Kaleo, standup?
<Kaleo> dpm: more general APIs for that are planned
<kalikiana> zsombi, standup
<zsombi> uhh
<MacSlow> When trying to compile current ubuntu-ui-toolkit trunk I get "plugin.cpp:20:47: fatal error: QtQuick/private/qquickimagebase_p.h: No such file" during make... what package might be missing?
<Kaleo> dpm: I'm in the process of updating https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MissingSDKFeatures and that will be a feature in it
<dpm> thanks Kaleo
<MacSlow> never mind... found the package
<dpm> Kaleo, you mention the above is the right API and it's not working. Is this a bug in the UI toolkit or upstream? Happy to report a bug if this helps.
<Kaleo> dpm: you can report it on the toolkit and then it might have to be moved, maybe to qtubuntu
<Kaleo> dpm: depending on the findings
<kalikiana> jppiiroinen, should jenkins work again? I'm still waiting on an approved MR https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/online/+merge/165838
<Kaleo> jppiiroinen: in fact,  there are 3 MRs top approved pending
<Kaleo> since yesterday
 * kalikiana wants some QA on the QA tooling ;-)
<dpm> ok, filed bug 1184969
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1184969 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "There is no way to open a URL with the Browser from within an app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1184969
<jppiiroinen> there is some generic issues in qa lab
<jppiiroinen> so it is not just us
<kalikiana> jppiiroinen, any rough ETA? the uncertainty of it is what nibbles on my focus while trying to do other things
<jppiiroinen> mzanetti ^
<jppiiroinen> kalikiana: i have no idea
 * mzanetti has no idea either
<kalikiana> :'-/
<kalikiana> thanks anyway
<Kaleo> dpm: thanks
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: up for a review ? https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/notes-app/notes-app-save-first-note/+merge/166028
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: note, most of the diff is autopilot tests and refactoring of an existing autopilot test that tested something similar
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: the actual fix is like 5 lines
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: sure, after lunch
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: np
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: i can't seem to be able to download the file, it says it doesn't exist
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: emailing
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: thanks
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: and that flag sounds interesting
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: but it's a compile time flag, right '
<tmoenicke> yes
<Kaleo> timp: can you check https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1184810
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1184810 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[i18n] Plural form does not work as documented" [High,New]
<Kaleo> ?
<Kaleo> timp: you already did, but did not confirm it?
<timp> Kaleo: yeah I checked the gettext docs, but didn't run an app with translation that uses it.  I'll test it today.
<Kaleo> timp: thanks
<timp> renato_ dpm let's continue here
<dpm> timp, I actually noticed this a few days ago. I'd go for the more intuitive i18n.ngettext("%1 hour", "%1 hours", numHours), which is also similar to what the gettext API for Python does: http://docs.python.org/2/library/gettext.html
<dpm> renato_, ^
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: is there any way i can get back the origial library ? i think even the one you sent me does some strange stuff to the parents (i am testing outside of notepad, just with a tiny test app). i want to verify that normally the problem doesn't happen
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: lets see ..
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: just send me the original by email. or i can reflash the images but it's slower i would bet
<timp> dpm: it would be then i18n.tr("%1 hour", "%1 hours", numHours)
<timp> yeah that seems good for me. I'll work on that.
<dpm> timp, sorry typo, I meant that, yes ^
<dpm> sounds good
<timp> zsombi: I added tests to https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/buttonAction/+merge/165563 waiting for jenkins to check it
<zsombi> timp: is jenkins alive? I guess not...
<timp> zsombi: oh :( we'll have to wait then
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: sent
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: thanks
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: ok, so there's definitely some issue with your library, because with the original plugin i don't see the problem. the issue with your library is that when focus is removed from the item, it is also removed from other items up the tree. let me pastebin a test program that you can use to check
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5710057/
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: there's instruction on the top of the pastebin
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: can you test it and verify what i'm seeing ?
<kalikiana> zsombi, has been dead since yesterday morning
<kalikiana> it may be time to put on the black suit (or white if you're in asia)
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: yep
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: let me send you an updated version of that pastebin, that shows things more easily
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5710083/ << if you use this you will see two labels, one for the QQuickRootItem and the other for the text. you will notice that with your library the QQuickRootItem loses focus
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: but it shouldn't
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: seems like the whole scene is a focusscope and being cleared. setFocus() is trying to find the nearest focusscope
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: yeah, the scene is a scope. but why is it being cleared ?
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: it doesn't do that in the original library
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: http://code.woboq.org/qt5/qtdeclarative/src/quick/items/qquickitem.cpp.html#_ZN10QQuickItem8setFocusEbN2Qt11FocusReasonE
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: the original library does nothing. it has clearFocus as a todo item
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: i can't find clearFocus in that code
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: can you come up on mumble for a minute ?
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: same channel as the standup
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: that is setFocus(false), in yesterdays version we tried clearFocusInScope()
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: yep, givme a sec ..
<MacSlow> When trying to compile current ubuntu-ui-toolkit trunk I'm still missing a header-file... "/usr/include/qt5/QtQml/5.0.2/QtQml/private/qv8_p.h:42:24: fatal error: private/v8.h: No such file or directory"
<zsombi> MacSlow: the easiest would be to install all the uitk deps :)
<zsombi> MacSlow: apt-get -y build-dep qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin
<MacSlow> zsombi, ah.... "libqt5v8-5-private-dev"
<mzanetti> hey guys, are there DatePicker and TimePicker components on your (relatively near) roadmap or would you suggest I write my own one for now?
<zsombi> mzanetti: both planned to v1 time
<zsombi> mzanetti that means after summer
<mzanetti> zsombi: ok. thanks. I'll hack together my own ones for now then.
 * mzanetti wants to pick dates in summer :D
<dpm> mzanetti, if you do that, you might want to sync up with the calendar app devs, as they'd be happy to use them :)
<zsombi> mzanetti: you could also contribute to SDK :)
<dpm> or that :)
<mzanetti> zsombi: sure, I'd love to...
<mzanetti> dpm: +1, I will
<mzanetti> zsombi: however, I guess without design for it I'm not sure it'll turn out good enough to be included in the sdk
<zsombi> mzanetti: do you know the process? API study, review, etc
<mzanetti> zsombi: at least I'd need some guidance
<mzanetti> zsombi: exactly... thats the things I don't know
<dpm> mzanetti, cool. For reference: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app and https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev but essentially everyone is on the core apps mailing list
<mzanetti> oh... there's a core apps mailing list
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps :)
<zsombi> mzanetti: this is how we work on APIs: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1PHa4FFoJTm2OBEbkUSOvV7hMRfi9E8Bx17YzcEWWeu4/edit#heading=h.mxs64xewamsf
<zsombi> mzanetti: and few APIs: https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/#folders/0B2qCWpKr2DsHNFhNQkYzc1Z1Tm8
<mzanetti> zsombi: awesome. thanks a lot!
<mzanetti> dpm: thanks you too
<mzanetti> I'll keep you guys posted on any progress
<zsombi> mzanetti: and beside the API design, you need to be in touch with UI/UX dudes
<mzanetti> zsombi: yep
<mzanetti> its also stated in the API design guidelines :)
<gusch_> anyone willing to review this?
<gusch_> https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-modularity/+merge/166054
<gusch_> tmoenicke renato_ nerochiaro oSoMoN  - review? ^
<oSoMoN> gusch_: sorry, no time for it today, I’m already quite behind on my review backlog
<nerochiaro> gusch_: in the middle of a couple other things, sorry
<gusch_> renato_ tmoenicke ? - it's "only" 2100 lines of diff ;)
<renato_> Kaleo, do you know if is possible to get the form factory name from any SDK function?
<om26er> nerochiaro, please review, when you get the time: https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/camera-app/ap_tests_improvements/+merge/165733
<nerochiaro> om26er: can you please do two separate MR one for skipping the tests and the other for the rest of the minor style isssues liek pep compliancy
<nerochiaro> om26er: it makes it very hard to read otherwise
<om26er> nerochiaro, yes, sure
<Kaleo> renato_: no, what's your use case?
<renato_> Kaleo, I need to avoid re-layout the app on the desktop due the rotation
<odra> Hey
<odra> How do I install a thing
<kapoeka> hello
<kapoeka> how can i join to the ubuntu developers ?
<Kaleo> renato_: I'm not sure what you mean
<Kaleo> renato_: there is no rotation on the desktop
<renato_> Kaleo, for example the telephony app now changes the layout if the screen is on landscape
<renato_> Kaleo, btw the mainwindow does not rotate
<renato_> Kaleo, what I think is a bug
<Kaleo> renato_: but what app specifically are you talking about? and what do you want to do?
<renato_> what I am doing is that if Scree.orientation == Landscaspe uses "X layout"
<Kaleo> renato_: that's not what you should be doing
<Kaleo> renato_: you should solely rely on the width/height
<renato_> Kaleo, this is the only way to do that
<renato_> I need to re-layout the elements
<renato_> let me show my mr
<Kaleo> renato_: if (width > xx) do this
<renato_> https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/phone-app/rotation
<Kaleo> let me see
<Kaleo> renato_: ok, don't do that
<Kaleo> renato_: you can change the state based on width and height
<renato_> root widget
<Kaleo> renato_: yeah
<renato_> Kaleo, probably the page
<Kaleo> renato_: so, that would do what you need on desktop?
<Kaleo> renato_: (I suppose you want the 'landscape' layout on desktop)à
<renato_> Kaleo, which width I should consider the minimum?
<Kaleo> -à
<Kaleo> renato_: you mean the cut off point?
<renato_> yes
<Kaleo> renato_: hmmm typically we use 60gu
<renato_> ok
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-05-29
<Mirv> morning
<Mirv> could someone check/approve https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/qmlrunner_use_dpkg_architecture/+merge/166172 ? sergiusens reported a problem and it was indeed there.
<mzanetti> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/05/29/plasma-desktopSR2564.png
<mzanetti> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/05/29/plasma-desktopMy2564.png
<mzanetti> first draft ^
<mzanetti> The Dialog would need to remove the space for the "text" if it is empty...
<mzanetti> should I report a bug for that?
<t1mp> mzanetti: which app is that?
<mzanetti> t1mp: fahrplan. lets you find trains/busses.
<t1mp> mzanetti: we don't have a date/time picker yet in the UI toolkit so when we work on that we can re-use yours perhaps :)
<mzanetti> t1mp: I'm porting it from MeeGo
<t1mp> mzanetti: ah cool. for which countries does it work?
<gusch> still pending for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-modularity/+merge/166054
<mzanetti> t1mp: yeah, yesterday I had a discussion with zsombi about this. right now I'm talking with design and once they're happy with it I'll try to upstream it to the SDK
<mzanetti> t1mp: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/05/29/plasma-desktoptX2564.png
<DanChapman> Hi folks, does anyone know how to delete/remove a tarball in python. I'm doing an autopilot tests for fileroller and need to delete the created archive in teardown, but os.remove claims no such file looked through the tar modules and cant find a way to remove an archive just to create/extract/addfiles etc.
<t1mp> mzanetti: ns.nl would be useful for me :)
<t1mp> mzanetti: currently the dialog always assumes that you have text and one or more buttons, so if you need something else (check with design), then file a bug/feature request on bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit please
<mzanetti> t1mp: hehe... shouldn't be too hard... there seems to be a standard called HafasXml. If your provider uses that adding support would be quite straigt forward
<t1mp> I wasn't aware that different companies in different countries are using a standard
<t1mp> that is surprising actually, especially since they are big companies
<mzanetti> t1mp: dunno... just looking at the implementation, half of the sites use the same parser (called ParserHafasXml) while the other half has custom parsers.
<netcurli> http://www.hacon.de/unternehmen/referenzen/hafas/hafas-referenzen
<mzanetti> netcurli: awesome :)
<mzanetti> trenitalia suports it... interesting
<mzanetti> t1mp: seems you're lucky... ns.nl seems to support it
<t1mp> mzanetti: yes, its on that hafas-referenzen list :)
<mzanetti> t1mp: so in theory it should be just a matter of adding the website to some list. I'll check it out when I work on it next time. (spare time project)
<t1mp> cool, thanks
<dpm> mzanetti, that's pretty awesome. When you think the app is in a working state, please add it to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Collection - looks like a cool app we'd like to showcase :)
<t1mp> I'm planning to switch to using ubuntu on a phone that I really use (not just development)
<mzanetti> dpm: its already in polishing phase :) I expect it to be done by the end of the week
<dpm> excellent!
<t1mp> indeed, excellent :)
<mzanetti> t1mp: +1. thats why I started all that porting mania. can't use the phone without the 5 apps I use regualry
<t1mp> mzanetti: at the moment I am abroad and I'm not sure whether I can reliably disable data (except wifi) on the phone. if that doesn't work well it could cost me some unneccesary money
<mzanetti> oh... that's indeed a reason to be careful...
<mzanetti> t1mp: but... can you ENable data already?
<mzanetti> :D
 * mzanetti still runs an image from end of last week
<t1mp> mzanetti: I'm not sure. So far I only used ubuntu in a phone without a sim-card
<dpm> t1mp, I've got a question on C++ plugins for QML if you've got a minute: I'm working on a personal project to decode QR codes, and I decided to use a C++ plugin for decoding. There is some existing library for Qt 4.x and I decided to port it to 5.0 and package it up as a plugin,
<t1mp> dpm: yes I have a minute :)
<dpm> great, so here's the question :)
<dpm> t1mp, I've done the port and the packaging, but my C++ is very rusty, not to talk of my Qt skills. Does the change in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/+junk/qzxing-plugin/revision/2 look sensible to you?
<dpm> for the .c and .h files
<dpm> those were the main changes I did, but as my Qt experience is limited, it felt a bit like stabbing in the dark at times :)
<mzanetti> dpm: you should keep the QObject *parent in the ctor
<t1mp> dpm: I'll have a look
<t1mp> QT += widgets in your pro file is needed if you use the "old" qt widgets if I'm not mistaken
<t1mp> so if your gui will be qtquick you don't need that
<dpm> thanks mzanetti. I think that gave me a warning IIRC, but I can try again
<mzanetti> rest looks sensible to me
<dpm> great, thanks mzanetti
<t1mp> I don't see a reason not to make the constructor call QObject constructor
<dpm> t1mp, good point, I'm not using widgets, so I'll remove that include.
<mzanetti> dpm: for reference, I did exactly the same yesterday for this: https://gitorious.org/qml-process-element/qml-process-element/merge_requests/1
<dpm> ah, interesting :)
<dpm> t1mp, mzanetti so on line 13 I should basically do + QZXing::QZXing(QObject *parent) right?
<mzanetti> dpm: QZXing::QZXing(QObject *parent) : QObject(parent)
<dpm> ah, so keep it as it was before. Let me try
<mzanetti> dpm: oh... you changed it to inherit QQmlExtensionPlugin...
<mzanetti> dpm: that seems hackish...
<t1mp> I just noticed that too
<mzanetti> dpm: better have another file/class plugin.h that does only the registering and the QZXing then only inheriting from QObject and doing the logic
<dpm> I warned I wasn't experienced in QT ;)
<mzanetti> dpm: not saying that there isn't a way to make it work this way, but gets weird... especially once you want to register an additional class...
<t1mp> dpm: if you have a look at the UITK code, we have there classes like UbuntuI18n in i18n.h/cpp, and we register all the classes that we need exposed to qtquick in plugin.cpp
<dpm> mzanetti, I agree, I prefer doing it the right way. Just I didn't know what the right way was. This feedback is really useful
<dpm> ok, let me see if I can create those plugin cpp/h files now...
<nerochiaro> grr, hate it when i start working in the morning and forgot to turn on irc
<dpm> mzanetti, t1mp, does this look more sensible now? -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/+junk/qzxing-plugin/revision/5
<mzanetti> dpm: purrfect
<dpm> excellent, thanks for the help!
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: some updates: i'm using your latest library (the one with set Property) and the simple test we used yesterday, but with a TextArea doesn't cause the keyboard to bounce. so it's something in the notes-app, and i'm trying to figure out what it is
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: ok cool
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: in the notes app, when i hide the keyboard manually i see this debug print: QMaliitPlatformInputContext::imInitiatedHide() step 2, setProperty("focus", true)  ... << why is it set to true if i'm hiding the keyboard ?
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: right, recompiling
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: that's weird that even with that mistake it was working in the simple case. wtf ?
<tmoenicke> indeed
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: hmm, actually no, in the simple case i just checked and the focus wasn't being removed anymore. yesterday i think i had just time to verify that it wasn't bouncing back and that it programmatically setting focus to false and then true was doing the right thing regarding focus on the parents
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: so it's all right. let's check with this new version you're recompiling that sets focus to false on imInitiateHide and let's hope it's the last thing we need :)
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: I just sent you an updated version
<tmoenicke> hope that works now
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: unfortunately no. if i manually hide the keyboard the blinking cursor is removed but the textarea still has focus. but let me try with a textinput and also if i can simply work around this in the notes app
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: though knowing why focus isn't removed is probably important
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: ok, we have something. TextInput gets the focus removed correctly. TextArea doesn't
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: when hiding the keyboard manually
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: let's talk to zsombi ?
<kalikiana> Kaleo, standup
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: yeah, after lunch?
<Kaleo> sorry, conputer broke; hd total faikurr
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: ideal
<Kaleo> going to look if cn buy one now
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: i'll see if i can give him a peek now anyway, i'm short on time
<kalikiana> Kaleo, ouch, I hope you didn't lose much
<nerochiaro> zsombi: can you please poke me when you have some minutes ?
<t1mp> Kaleo: good luck :s
<tmoenicke> ok
<om26er> nerochiaro, removed the nexus 7 stuff as you said: https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/camera-app/ap_tests_improvements/+merge/165733
<nerochiaro> om26er: added a few comments
<nerochiaro> om26er: then i will need to test it and if htey all pass approve
<nerochiaro> om26er: (on desktop)
<gusch> still pending for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-modularity/+merge/166054
<om26er> nerochiaro, thanks fixing
<om26er> nerochiaro, the python docstring convention says that if a doctring is multi-line it should have an empty line before ending it.
<nerochiaro> zsombi: the thing me and tmoenicke would like to discuss with you is https://bugs.launchpad.net/notes-app/+bug/1182108 and specifically the last few comments about focus in TextArea
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1182108 in notes-app "keyboard re-appears after swiping it away" [Critical,In progress]
<nerochiaro> om26er: there are a bunch of other multiline docstrings in that code that don't have that. either fix them all if it's required by python or leave them all more compact. I honestly prefer them more compact, the extra lines are a waste of screen space and make readability worse
<nerochiaro> om26er: for example
<nerochiaro> 159	+    """Test that the shoot button gets disabled for a while then re-enabled
<nerochiaro> 160	+    after shooting"""
<nerochiaro> om26er: i think this is good and readable
<om26er> nerochiaro, ok then i'll change that back
<oSoMoN> zsombi: hey, it looks like the Panel is broken in today’s image, tapping outside it doesn’t hide it anymore, can you confirm?
<nerochiaro> om26er: thanks
<oSoMoN> tmoenicke: hey, regarding inputMethodHints, do you know if there’s already a bug report to track its addition to the TextField component in the SDK?
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: zsombi: I think i know what's happening. the OSK is removing the focus from the inner TextInput but the SDK TextArea doesn't track that and remove focus on the entire component
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: zsombi: if we fix that I think we can solve our problems
<oSoMoN> tmoenicke: nevermind, I filed bug #1185392
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1185392 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Need to expose 'inputMethodHints' in the TextField component" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1185392
<oSoMoN> t1mp: hey, it looks like the Panel is broken in today’s image, tapping outside it doesn’t hide it anymore, can you confirm?
<dpm> t1mp, is it ok to reopen bug 1182577? I've just found what I think is a valid use case
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1182577 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Cannot use the i18n plugin in C++" [Wishlist,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182577
<t1mp> oSoMoN: ok. I'll install today's image to test
<oSoMoN> t1mp: thx
<oSoMoN> t1mp: I can observe that in all applications that have a toolbar
<t1mp> dpm: okay. I re-opened it.
<dpm> thanks t1mp
<tmoenicke> oSoMoN: no i dont think so, thx
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: cool
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: let's see what zsombi says when he comes back
<tmoenicke> ok
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: also, using the property does not add the dependency to declarative, so the patch should be fine
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: though, should be done for widget-based code too at some point
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: sweet, let's worry about what we use now ATM and put a note there in the code about widgets
<timp> oSoMoN: I confirmed. Did you create/re-open a bug for that?
<om26er> gusch, please approve this one, its just some style changes https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/gallery-app/reduce_pep8_complaints/+merge/165854
<oSoMoN> timp: I’m filing a bug right now
<gusch> om26er: ok
<om26er> renato_, Hey! this one is now ready to go https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/mediaplayer-app/skip_if_phone/+merge/165880
<gusch> om26er: approved
<oSoMoN> timp: bug #1185397
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1185397 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[regression] The panel doesn’t hide when tapping outside it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1185397
<om26er> gusch, thanks
<oSoMoN> timp: can you please confirm the bug, and can we please revert the faulty revision asap? (I’m suspecting rev 517, needs confirmation)
<om26er> oSoMoN, when you get some time: calendar branch is now ready.
<timp> zsombi: png
<timp> +i
<renato_> om26er, done
<om26er> renato_, thanks
<gusch> still pending for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-modularity/+merge/166054
<gusch> nerochiaro oSoMoN renato_ tmoenicke ^
<zsombi> timp pong
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ping
<zsombi> nerochiaro: pong
<renato_> gusch, I will take it
<kalikiana> if anyone's up for a review of documentation/ui toolkit https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fataldocs/+merge/166240
<nerochiaro> zsombi: can you please check the messages that i directed to you in the scrollback, or I can repeat if you like
<zsombi> (02:01:31 PM) nerochiaro: tmoenicke: ok, we have something. TextInput gets the focus removed correctly. TextArea doesn't
<zsombi> nerochiaro: this is the issue, right?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: when hiding the keyboard manually
<zsombi> nerochiaro: manually means by swiping down the OSK, right?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: yes
<zsombi> nerochiaro: is this happening with some special build?
<zsombi> or is it in the latest image?
<gusch> renato_: cool thx
<nerochiaro> zsombi: let's hop on mumble when you have a minute and i'll explain to you
<timp> zsombi: did you read up about the panel regression?
<timp> zsombi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1185397 do you think it could be related to r517 with IMA changes?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1185397 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[regression] The panel doesn’t hide when tapping outside it" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nerochiaro> zsombi: it's happening with yesterday image in any case, plus a library from tmoenicke
<nerochiaro> zsombi: it's explained in the bug. but let's mumble so i can give you more context and we can talk about what it can be done to fix it
<renato_> gusch, I added some comments
<gusch> renato_: thx - I pushed the fixes ;)
<zsombi> nerochiaro: I am supposed to have a meeting with ckpringle now, so eventually after that
<zsombi> timp: weird... perhaps... I tested the apps back then and haven't noticed such an issue...
<zsombi> timp: easy to find out: print the IMA's sensingArea in Panel to see whether it has a valid value
<timp> oSoMoN: ^ will you have a look? I'm working on something else now
<oSoMoN> zsombi, timp: will do
<zsombi> nerochiaro: what is the bug id?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/notes-app/+bug/1182108
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1182108 in notes-app "keyboard re-appears after swiping it away" [Critical,In progress]
<nerochiaro> zsombi: but i really need to explain to you what's going on
<nerochiaro> zsombi: on voice
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i have a standup in 10 minutes
<zsombi> nerochiaro: ehh :)
<zsombi> nerochiaro: I just finished my meeting
<nerochiaro> zsombi: let's hop on mumble now then
<zsombi> connecting...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i'm in the PS apps channel
<zsombi> connecting takes ages...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: confirm that it works fine with TextArea
<nerochiaro> zsombi: TextEdit, sorry
<zsombi> nerochiaro: ok
<zsombi> thx
 * kalikiana wonders if jppiiroinen would like to claim https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fataldocs/+merge/166240
<Mirv> dpm: alert, alert, the 'gomobile' page no redirects to http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/ which has completely bollocks instructions, like an antique version with wrong package names / copy-paste errors updated with some Ubuntu version numbers..
<dpm> Mirv, on it, thanks for the heads up
<Mirv> dpm: thanks. it refers to a PPA from half a year back et cetera, just received an e-mail from a precise user, noticed the redirect and then noticed the instructions
<oSoMoN> om26er: re- the calendar app and objectName, are you using autopilot vis to visualize the hierarchy of items?
<dpm> Mirv, phew, well spotted. This was due to the replacement of the old get-started page (i.e. Quickly) by the new gomobile page, which unnoticedly set the fields with the PPA instructions to defaults (i.e. as they were at launch date) - the deployment happened a couple of hours ago, so hopefully the confusion didn't last for long. You can now refresh http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/ and see the proper instructions
<Mirv> dpm: much better now! :) it's good that it was caught early.
<dpm> nicely spotted :)
<om26er> oSoMoN, yes
<oSoMoN> om26er: then it must be a problem in autopilot…
<om26er> oSoMoN, but I also tried a different technique with select_many() and gave only the objectName but there are no objects found
<oSoMoN> om26er: how do you use autopilot vis on an app started with qmlscene? I’m not getting the hierarchy of items, only the root one
<om26er> oSoMoN, qmlscene calendar.qml -testability
<om26er> oSoMoN, if that's not working you might have an old version of libautopilot-qt
<oSoMoN> om26er: that’s what I’m doing, and I’m only getting the QQuickView root object
<om26er> oSoMoN, that was a bug which have been fixed in autopilot-qt
<om26er> oSoMoN, make sure to have libautopilot-qt 1.3daily13.05.24ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1
<oSoMoN> om26er: where do I get this one from? I have 1.3daily13.05.09ubuntu.unity.nextbzr58raring1 from the autopilot PPA
<om26er> oSoMoN, ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build-next
<oSoMoN> ok, thanks
<oSoMoN> om26er: ok, I understand the issue, you’re setting the objectName on the Action items, right?
<om26er> oSoMoN, yes
<oSoMoN> om26er: so in fact it’s not a bug but a missing feature in the UITK, the objectName of the action should be transferred to the corresponding button
<om26er> oSoMoN, right, makes sense
<om26er> oSoMoN, so currently what we are doing is fine ?
<oSoMoN> om26er: I wouldn’t say that, let’s try and find a cleaner way of doing it
<oSoMoN> om26er: I’m pretty sure the same problem was already solved by other apps’s autopilot tests, have a look at how it’s done in the gallery for example
<om26er> oSoMoN, will look there now.
<om26er> oSoMoN, about the issue of my test not saving the event. I have not found a way to delete the event in the app so running the test each time will add a new event
<zsombi> nerochiaro: so this happens in every TextArea, not just in Notes?
<oSoMoN> om26er: the application is using the localStorage API, so it’s just a matter of deleting the DB before starting the app, the notes-app does something similar in its tests
<oSoMoN> om26er: but in a first step I wouldn’t bother with such a complex set up, I’d just test that clicking the timeline button switches to the timeline view, and then back to the main view, for example
<oSoMoN> om26er: a test for creating a new event can be written later on, the point of this MR is to bootstrap the tests with something simple and illustrative
<zsombi> jppiiroinen: weird thing: I had enabled the developer mode on my tablet yesterday, and now after I connected it, it sais I should enable the dev mode again...
<zsombi> jppiiroinen: In QtC...
<om26er> oSoMoN, ok I can do that
<om26er> oSoMoN, about the gallery-app, its also using the index number technique it seems
<oSoMoN> om26er: the technique used by the gallery is slightly safer though (see get_toolbar_button(…)), because it ensures that it gets buttons only inside the panel, not every single button in the application
<om26er> oSoMoN, yeah, I am going with that. Infact that's what I was using back in the days before I was told to use select_single()
<om26er> oSoMoN, as now I am only targeting a single test to show/hide timeline, what happens to my already written emulators? shall I just keep them or remove them? They are definitely going to be used in future.
<oSoMoN> om26er: keep them around
<zsombi> Kaleo: greyback: new stuff needed in layouting: http://studio.sketchpad.cc/MnCl8Uj9Qa
<zsombi> Kaleo: greyback: please comment
<greyback> zsombi: use-case please
<greyback> because right now I totally don't understand it
<greyback> zsombi: did you see the other portion of my Layout API proposal: "LayoutItem"
<zsombi> greyback: as said, I saw it, and it may make sense to use that, however in there you need a LayoutItem per each re-parented item, right? This would give the parameters on a specific fragment
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: would you be available for a review today?
<zsombi> greyback: I'll come back with an example tomorrow... I should really step off now...
<greyback> zsombi: ok, have a good evening
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: to be honest no, i am behind with a task ATM
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: ok, nm
<gusch> renato_: can you please have a look at this again? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-modularity/+merge/166054
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: om26er: do you guys know why this wasn't reviewed yet ? I think it's pending from last week, for some reason i had assumed i gave it to one of you for review
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: link?
<om26er> o_O
<oSoMoN> om26er: I approved your MR, is there anything specific to do on jenkins to activate autopilot tests for the calendar app?
<om26er> oSoMoN, I am not sure about that, will have to ask about that from mmrazik
<om26er> oSoMoN, he was looking into that a few days ago
<oSoMoN> om26er: ok, anyway I’ll let you handle it
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-05-30
<Mirv> hello
<Mirv> zsombi: morning!
<zsombi> Mirv: ahoj :)
<timp> is anyone familiar with qplatformmenu?
<timp> zsombi: you perhaps?
<dpm> good morning everyone
<timp> dpm: hello
<timp> dpm: I want to finish the MR to enable lp translations for the uitk today.
<timp> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/translations/+merge/166307
<dpm> morning timp
 * dpm looks at it
<timp> dpm: you said that I needed to add an additional keywords=tr:1,2 there. does that mean to have two times --keywords?
<timp> dpm: I couldn't find what the :1,2 does
<dpm> timp, yeah, exactly as you did it (2 times keyword). What it does is to extract the plural forms. Otherwise things like i18n.tr('%1 thing', '%1 things', something).arg(something) would be ignored. Let me see if I can find
<dpm> some documentation
<dpm> timp, the first 1 instructs gettext to extract the first plural form, and the 2 to extract the 2nd plural form: http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/html_node/Default-Keywords.html
<dpm> and http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/html_node/xgettext-Invocation.html
<timp> dpm: ok, thanks
<timp> dpm: it is not fully clear to me what launchpad will take over from the packaging
<timp> dpm: do I still need to put .mo files in the correct places with 'make install' ?
<dpm> brb
<dpm> timp, I hope this answers the questions on packaging: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/translations/+merge/166307/comments/368864
<timp> dpm: thanks. checking it now
<oSoMoN> zsombi: when you have a moment, could you please have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/TextField-inputMethodHints/+merge/166297 ?
<zsombi> (09:45:44 AM) timp: zsombi: you perhaps? - not really... was long time ago :)
<zsombi> oSoMoN: yes, I'll take it immediately
<oSoMoN> zsombi: thanks
<zsombi> timp: oSoMoN has added the new API to the CHANGES file, but we haven't agreed to alter CHANGES file for new API...
<oSoMoN> zsombi: I wasn’t sure whether that was needed, I can remove it
<zsombi> timp: oSoMoN: for me both ways is OK till v1.0, after that we most likely want to have the new things documented too...
<zsombi> oSoMoN: let's remove it for now...
<oSoMoN> ok
<oSoMoN> zsombi: ah, I didn’t know there was a CHANGES.syntax file, now it makes sense, I removed the ADDED line
<zsombi> oSoMoN: happroved
<zsombi> oSoMoN: thanks!!!!
<oSoMoN> thanks for the review
<zsombi> oSoMoN: any extra property you need that is not yet forwarded in TextField, feel free to contribute... otherwise it will be revisited only after beta released
<oSoMoN> zsombi: ok, will keep it in mind, and will contribute if the need arises
<dpm> hey all, does anyone have any pointers on how to port this snippet of code to Qt 5? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5716009/
<zsombi> dpm: it's not QQUickItem that should be used, but QQuickPaintedItem
<zsombi> dpm: that one provides paint() functionality with QPainter
<dpm> zsombi, thanks. Any suggestions on how to do the conversion/cast from the Image (QQuickImage) I'm getting  as imageObj to a QQuickPaintedItem ? Lines 20, 27 on the snippet at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5716009/ ?
<dpm> Let's say C++ and pure Qt is not my strength, sorry if I'm asking something obvious
<zsombi> dpm: that code cannot be "ported" 1:1, it needs some extra work... casting to QQuickImage also reqires you to include QtQuick privates, which is pretty shaky...
<dpm> zsombi, I don't mind it not being ported 1:1. Essentially, I just need to get hold of an Image passed in from QML to be passed to C++, is there no easy way to do it?
<dpm> I can probably load the image from the file system, but I thought it'd be cleaner to pass the image to the function
<zsombi> dpm: not without including QtQuick privates :(
<zsombi> dpm: the image you pass it's a QQuickItem after all...
<dpm> bummer :(
<dpm> zsombi, so essentially this was possible in Qt 4 and it's no longer possible in Qt 5?
<zsombi> dpm: those were different daze :)
<zsombi> dpm: let me check the QQuickImage...
<dpm> thanks :)
<zsombi> dpm: well, you can get the QImage from QQuickImage (there's an image() method returning it back), but for that you need to include <QtQuick/private/qquickimage_p.h> and add QT += quick-private to your .pro file :(
<zsombi> dpm: qtquick suffered major rewrite, sorry.
<dpm> zsombi, thanks for your help, that will bring me further. Of the two options, would you suggest to go the quick-private way, or just pass in the path to the image in the file system and load that?
<zsombi> dpm: depends on what you need. Qt does not promise privates API compatibility, so if you'd want to save yourself from continuous portability problems, you better go for the path (QUrl) solution, and forget the privates
<dpm> ok, I'll try that, thanks zsombi
<zsombi> dpm: yr welcome!
<timp> bzoltan: I added a po/ directory to ubuntu-ui-toolkit, and inside in the .pro file I added an install target that copies translation files
<timp> bzoltan: so are they then automatically installed when I 'make install' in ubuntu-ui-toolkit source root?
<timp> dpm: I updated https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/translations/+merge/166307
<timp> bzoltan: ^ could you also review?
<dpm> timp, cool, looking...
<dpm> timp, I guess as part of calling 'make install' during package build the installation is already taken care of and no packaging changes are needed? ^
<dpm> I mean the installation from the .mo files
<timp> dpm: I don't know, that's why I asked bzoltan1
<dpm> ok, no worries
<dpm> timp, ah sorry, I hadn't seen your question to Zoltan above
<dpm> timp, ok, reviewed and added a comment
<dpm> zsombi, on that question about passing images from QML to C++ earlier on: if on the QML side I pass an Image.source to extractQImage, what's the best way to declare the imageObj argument in the function? As QObject, QUrl... ? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5716009/
<timp> dpm: thanks
<dpm> hey SDK folks, could any of you answer this app developer's question on theming? -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/282766/how-to-use-theming-in-qml-for-ubuntu-phone
<zsombi> (03:26:22 PM) dpm: hey SDK folks, could any of you answer this app developer's question on theming? -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/282766/how-to-use-theming-in-qml-for-ubuntu-phone - taking that, it's mine ;)
<dpm> zsombi, excellent, thanks! I've got one from earlier on, I'm not sure if you saw it: <dpm> zsombi, on that question about passing images from QML to C++ earlier on: if on the QML side I pass an Image.source to extractQImage, what's the best way to declare the imageObj argument in the function? As QObject, QUrl... ? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5716009/
<zsombi> dpm: haven't seen it, raring tricked me and I had to restart, perhaps it was then...
<zsombi> dp; however, I guess I also wrote that you should pass a QUrl
<dpm> zsombi, I'll try that then, thanks
 * zsombi eod, c u tomorrow
<oSoMoN> kenvandine: what package do I need to install for the following to resolve correctly in QML: import Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts 0.1
<oSoMoN> kenvandine: nevermind, I found it: qtdeclarative5-accounts-plugin
<oSoMoN> kenvandine: FYI, the gallery app is broken because it’s missing this dep, I’ll fix it
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, oh... thanks!
<oSoMoN> kenvandine: would you mind approving https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/gallery-app/missing-uoa-dep/+merge/166552 ?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, done
<oSoMoN> thanks
<mgw> Not sure if this is the best channel…. I'm trying to figure out why a write on a non-blocking fifo is taking 100+ ms.
<Logical___> Hello everyone, I am new here and ubuntu at all.... I am interested in the app making for the new Ubuntu os for smartphones. My question is what language do I need to know to make apps
<Logical___> Hello everyone, I am new here and ubuntu at all.... I am interested in the app making for the new Ubuntu os for smartphones. My question is what language do I need to know to make apps
<netcurli> Logical___: QML, Javascript (and maybe C++/Qt)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-05-31
<mhall119> jvrbanac: happy birthday :)
<jvrbanac> mhall119, Thanks man!
<zsombi> good morning everybody
<Mirv> loicm_: hi. the rendering_performance_fix_lp1092358.patch doesn't apply anymore on Qt 5.1 beta, so it's going to be dropped unless readjusting / submitting to upstream is done
<Mirv> (declarative code tarball http://is.gd/ijcVrw , current patch http://is.gd/T4Qlyp )
<Mirv> Qt 5.0.2 update arriving to precise and quantal users today
<om26er> popey, Hi!
<popey> hello om26er
<om26er> popey, is there a list of core apps that are seeing some development? I was thinking to add the basic autopilot structure to atleast the working app
<om26er> popey, we already have autopilot infrastructure for the calculator, calendar and clock
<Mirv> correction to above, Qt 5.0.2 now available for quantal in the usual PPA:s, but precise upgrade postponed due to other tasks (still testable via qt5-beta-proper PPA)
<popey> om26er: basically all of them currently bar email and youtube are pretty active
<om26er> popey, ok, sounds like I have work to do then ;)
<popey> \o/
<oSoMoN> hey zsombi, could you please confirm bug #1185950 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1185950 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[theme] Loading a custom theme that inherits from the default one breaks the text size of toolbar buttons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1185950
<oSoMoN> om26er: hey, could you please have a look at the autolanding failure and comments at https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/gallery-app/missing-uoa-dep/+merge/166552, it looks like the jenkins job is installing the wrong version of the gallery-app package
<oSoMoN> mzanetti: IIRC you’re the original author of the jenkins job, maybe you can advise? ^^
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: hi
 * mzanetti reads backlog
<zsombi> oSoMoN: confirmed
<oSoMoN> zsombi: thanks, any clue what could be causing the bug, if it’s easy I might have a shot at fixing it myself
<dpm> morning all
<oSoMoN> hi dpm
<mzanetti> dpm: hi
<mzanetti> dpm: I'm 98% done with the fahrplan app. wanna give it s go?
<zsombi> oSoMoN: most likely has something with the automatic property styling with font value provider :/
<dpm> mzanetti, sure, but I need to reflash my phone first. It somehow dies very often with a black screen, although I can adb/ssh into it :(
<oSoMoN> zsombi: you make it sound like it’s not trivial to fix…
<zsombi> oSoMoN: nope... font behaves differently than the rest of the grouped properties, mostly because it is not a grouped property, so detecting individual property changes is a pain
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: there is a newer released version than the one in this branch
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: https://pastebin.canonical.com/91907/
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: I guess merging trunk would solve it
<mzanetti> actually... it should merge trunk automatically when building the test package
 * mzanetti checks
<mzanetti> it does... bad timing maybe? like by the time the mediumtests-builder built the package the changelog bump was not merged yet, but by the time the mediumtests-runner job did the apt-get update it was already there
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: ^
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: I know that because of 2 VM's were broken the dekay between the builder and the runner was quite high the last few days
<om26er> mzanetti, re-trigger the job ?
<mzanetti> om26er: yeah
<zsombi> oSoMoN: have you noticed this it in earlier images?
<Mirv> planning a Qt Creator update for 12.10 still today
<dpm> Hey Mirv, I've got a PPA build for a personal project (a QR/barcode decoder plugin) that it's failing on Launchpad. It builds locally, so I'm guessing it's a dependency issue. You're the expert on this, so I thought I'd ask you if you see which dep might be missing
<dpm> Here's the build log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/141144409/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-amd64.qzxing-plugin_1.3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<dpm> and here's the PPA: https://launchpad.net/~qreator-hackers/+archive/qreator-experimental/+packages
<dpm> can you spot any obvious dependencies missing?
<oSoMoN> om26er: you’re retriggering it then?
<oSoMoN> zsombi: yes, actually as far as I can remember the font size of the toolbar button in the notes app wasn’t right, it’s just that I had never paid attention to it before
<zsombi> oSoMoN: need to check the Toolbar's button implementation, whether it alters the fontSize of Label
<om26er> oSoMoN, oops, i though Michael was going to, re-triggered now
<oSoMoN> zsombi: I just had a quick look, apparently it doesn’t
<oSoMoN> om26er: thanks
<Mirv> dpm: the build failure is a bit strange
<oSoMoN> mzanetti: thanks for the hints, let’s see if a fresh run passes
<Mirv> dpm: as you build depend on qt5-default, you don't need QT_SELECT=qt5 override in rules, maybe you could try without the whole override_dh_auto_configure
<Mirv> dpm: have you tried bzr bd locally?
<zsombi> oSoMoN: then it's the theme re-loading causes the font to be styled badly :(
<dpm> Mirv, I've only tried 'debuild' locally, but not 'bzr bd'
<Mirv> dpm: bzr bd is cleaner since it builds in a separate directory, so you might spot some problems you wouldn't with debuild
<dpm> Mirv, thanks. Doing it now, but so far it seems to build fine
<Mirv> you need ubuntu-dev-tools package installed if you haven't got it yet, and obviously you need to have the packaging in a bazaar branch
<Mirv> dpm: ok. but as said, the failure seems weird, as if the qmake command line would have invalid parameters since it gives out qmake help
<Mirv> dpm: one thing you can try out is to still override the auto configure but have simply 'qmake' in there
<dpm> Mirv, I'll try that now. 'bzr bd' worked fine locally
<Mirv> dpm: the next step up from bzr bd is bzr bd -S ; cd ../build-area ; pbuilder-dist raring build yourpackage.dsc
<Mirv> one time pbuilder-dist raring create needed first
<Mirv> that builds in a completely clean environment relatively similar to PPA builders
<dpm> Mirv, doing that now. One question: 'bzr bd' will build what's been committed to the branch right? So if I've modified debian/rules I need to commit it before I run 'bzr bd'?
<Mirv> dpm: no committing needed, but if there's a new file it has to be queued for committing with bzr add
<om26er> oSoMoN, failed again
<dpm> Mirv, ok, I finally managed to try that. What helped was to remove the whole override_dh_auto_configure as per your first suggestion. No idea what the problem was, but that worked, thanks!
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: don't use a custom theme if you can avoid it
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: I’d love to, but I need a custom clear-icon for the address bar textfield
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: you can without a theme
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: I guess
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: using the ItemStyle attached properties
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: let me check
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: btw, I have a MR for the browser that uses the Window QML item, thus removing the need for i18n in C++ code, and I’ve got no one at hand to review it, would you mind giving it a quick look?
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: sure
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: works on the device?
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: IIRC I tested it there, and it did, but I’ll check again, it’s been up for quite some time so I’d better verify that it still works
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/qml-window/+merge/166289
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: side question, why do you instantiate HistoryModel and HistoryMatchesModel from C++?
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: no good reason I guess, I should expose them to QML and instantiate them there
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: I can confirm that it works on the phone (installed the package built by CI)
<Kaleo_> good
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: ok, it all looks good
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: most of your c++ can go away (using the arguments parsing from QML)
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: yeah, that’s my plan
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: next week
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: it’s unclear to me how I can use the ItemStyle attached properties to set a custom icon for the clear button of the TextField, knowing that the clear button itself is not exposed outside the component
<oSoMoN> renato_: good morning
<dpm> hey SDK folks, I've got a question about debugging on a device. I've got a c++ plugin that emits signals back to a qml app. That works well on the desktop, but when installing the plugin on the device and running the app there, it seems the signals are no longer emitted. Any ideas on how to debug this?
<renato_> oSoMoN, hey, good morning
<oSoMoN> renato_: hey, I’ve got a bunch (4) of trivial MRs for the browser, would you mind giving them a quick review?
<oSoMoN> renato_: they can be found at https://code.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+activereviews
<renato_> oSoMoN, sure, I will take a look
<oSoMoN> renato_: thanks
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: you cannot
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: but hang on
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: why do you want to change the icon?
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: what's wrong with the current icon?
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: it doesn’t match the one I got from design
<oSoMoN> compare it in the browser and the default one in the UITK
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: that means the UITK needs to be updated
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: note that I’m all for updating it in the UITK, if the asset I have is correct
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: so that it benefits everybody
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: sounds good, I’ll talk to Jouni
<oSoMoN> if I can find him, that is
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: I'm 100% sure that whatever asset you have is better than what is in the SDK
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: we already had that conversation a few weeks back and reached exactly the same conclusion
<oSoMoN> did we?
<Kaleo_> yes
<oSoMoN> can’t remember it :/
<oSoMoN> I have to admit the default icon is really ugly
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: writing an e-mail to Jouni now, cc’ing you
<renato_> oSoMoN, about this MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/suggestions-highlight-orange/+merge/166681
<oSoMoN> renato_: yes?
<renato_> oSoMoN, I think we should discuss with SDK guys to find a way to export theme basic colors to be used on the apps
<oSoMoN> renato_: agreed
<renato_> oSoMoN, for example this orange color is part of the Ambiance theme
<renato_> Kaleo_, ^^^
<renato_> oSoMoN, how I can test this? https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/suggestions-sublabel-oneline/+merge/166747
<oSoMoN> renato_: on the desktop, resize the window so that it’s quite narrow, and visit a long URL (e.g. search something on google), and verify that the URL in the suggestion list is truncated to one line, and elided on the right
<renato_> oSoMoN, ok thanks
<oSoMoN> renato_: I’ve added an entry to my to-do list to discuss default theme colours with the SDK team, will probably do it on Monday
<Kaleo_> renato_: oSoMoN: sounds good, file a bug with all the colors you think would be useful; I'll make it high priority
<Kaleo_> maybe there is http://design.ubuntu.com/brand/colour-palette
<Kaleo_> :D
<timp> dpm: will launchpad somehow magically add the po/mo files to uitk branches now?
<dpm> timp, yep: the .po files will be committed daily if there has been a new translation done or changed in the given language. The .mo files will need to be built from the package, though. Did you find out if the packaging took care of .mo building and installing?
<timp> dpm: no. let's create a translation and .po with launchpad and then try to make it work
<timp> dpm: is it already possible to view the strings to be translated on lp?
<dpm> timp, sure, I've just noticed the branch landed, so you can start doing translations here: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<dpm> timp, weird, I see two translatable templates: I don't know where the componentshowcase empty template comes from, do you have any idea? -> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/+lang/ca
<timp> dpm: I cannot see a way to add a translation. Do I need permissions for that?
<timp> dpm: there is examples/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery/po/componentshowcase.pot
<dpm> timp, you simply need to tell LP about your preferred language: https://translations.launchpad.net/+editmylanguages
<timp> I think its an old file
<timp> dpm: I can translate to Dutch, but I don't want lp in dutch
<timp> ah ok it works :)
<dpm> timp, right, that won't affect anything else other than translations. I wished LP were localized, but it isn't, so it will still be in English. That only tells LP your preferred language for translations and the languages you speak
<dpm> cool :)
<dpm> timp, I can disable the componentshowcase translation in LP in the meantime, but could we get it removed from the source tree if it's not used? This way LP won't scan for it
<timp> yes, sounds good.
<timp> I'll create a bug for it because I won't do it today.
<dpm> great
<timp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1186250
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1186250 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[i18n] remove componentshowcase.pot and related files" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> I wonder if some of you SDK experts could you help me with the question from earlier on: it's about debugging on a device. I've got a c++ plugin that emits signals back to a qml app. That works well on the desktop, but when installing the plugin on the device and running the app there, it seems the signals are no longer emitted. Any ideas on how to debug this?
<timp> dpm: I translated most strings, how do we get people to review the translation?
<dpm> timp, generally we do a call for translations, and then translation teams review the strings. In your case you've got permissions to add translations directly as a project member, but generally you'd be sending suggestions and translation team members would review and accept/reject them. I'll send out the call this evening.
<timp> okay, thanks
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: hey, could you please confirm (or invalidate) bug #1186247 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1186247 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[TextField] When unfocused, text should not be anchored to the left of the area of the clear button" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1186247
<mhall119> jvrbanac: are you still interested in working on the API website?
<jvrbanac> mhall119, Howdy! Yes I am. Sorry I've been rather absent lately. Rackspace has been keeping me quite busy :D
<jvrbanac> mhall119, has any progress been made since we last talked?
<mhall119> jvrbanac: not really, but the canonical web team is on board to contribute some work to it too, so hopefull this cycle it will
<jvrbanac> mhall119, Awesome!  I know priorities have probably changed quite a bit for y'all over the past few months.
<jvrbanac> mhall119, I would imagine that the focus on Touch might change the importance of which doc types to focus on
<mhall119> yeah, but the data model changes you worked on actually works perfectly for Qt/QML
<jvrbanac> mhall119, nice! Will that's good. At least we don't have to re-do all of that. :)
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> I have work items for this next month to make it easier to get started developing it
<jvrbanac> mhall119, fantastic! Are those work items for the project or are they just for this cycle?
<mhall119> they are for June
<jvrbanac> mhall119, should we setup blueprints, in the api doc project, for the things we need to tackle?
<oSoMoN> renato_: hey, would you have a moment to review a trivial fix for a regression that I introduced in the browser with the latest revision?
<renato_> oSoMoN, sure
<oSoMoN> renato_: awesome, here it is: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/focus-fix-suggestions-list/+merge/166862
<oSoMoN> renato_: btw, thanks for all the reviews today!
<renato_> oSoMoN, welcome
<renato_> oSoMoN, I am getting this error on your branch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5720554/
<oSoMoN> renato_: even if you run this test only?
<oSoMoN> (sorry for the delay, I’m already half EOD, preparing dinner)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-26
<Aki-Thinkpad> Is there a way to put spacing in an ubuntu shape?
<nik90_> Morning folks
<nik90_> Aki-Thinkpad: what do you mean by spacing in the ubuntu shape?
<Aki-Thinkpad> nik90_, oh hey
<Aki-Thinkpad> morning
<nik90_> Aki-Thinkpad: morning
<Aki-Thinkpad> nik90_, yah I figured it out with the anchors
<Aki-Thinkpad> nik90_, do you still know if there is room on the ubuntu core contributors?
<Aki-Thinkpad> or pioneers, or whatever its called?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Been working hard on my app to get it done so I can be included among the 200
<nik90_> Aki-Thinkpad: hmm, I will have to check. give me a min
<Aki-Thinkpad> nik90_, thanks
<nik90_> Aki-Thinkpad: it seems there is still space
<Aki-Thinkpad> goody
<nik90_> Aki-Thinkpad: I just manually counted the number of app devs in the page, and it adds up to around 130
<Aki-Thinkpad> ah good
<Aki-Thinkpad> thanks
<nik90_> Aki-Thinkpad: looking forward to your app. Let me know if you need help testing on a device
<Aki-Thinkpad> nik90_, I will actually. I got a lot of work done on it the last few days.... Now its just a lot of brute force coding
<Aki-Thinkpad> packaging too
<nik90_> ah ok
<Aki-Thinkpad> nik90_, http://i.imgur.com/bBB7lLm.jpg
<Aki-Thinkpad> Most of the work is implimenting about 200 pages of documentation pertaining to the hundred some odd primitives used in apl
<nik90_> Aki-Thinkpad: sweet
<nik90_> Aki-Thinkpad: you need to anchor your Row to the left and right edges of the parent (phone)
<Aki-Thinkpad> nik90_, Any screenshots of what you are working on?
<nik90_> Aki-Thinkpad: sure :) 1 min
<Aki-Thinkpad> nik90_, should I anchor that to the mainview?
<Aki-Thinkpad> or just whatever parent?
<nik90_> Aki-Thinkpad: well you need to anchor to the page ideally since the page follows the phone dimensions
<Aki-Thinkpad> yah; if I run into any bugs, I'm sure i'll be able to pick them up
<nik90_> Aki-Thinkpad: and I am guessing your row is placed inside a page in which case it is a simple anchors.left: parent.left
<Aki-Thinkpad> nik90_, whatever the issue was, it is fixed. I will have to see though what it looks like on the phone
<Aki-Thinkpad> I think it should be able to handle landscape fine
<nik90_> Aki-Thinkpad: https://imgur.com/HoolAyi, https://imgur.com/ibpw4lT
<Aki-Thinkpad> nik90_, wow, beautiful!
<nik90_> Aki-Thinkpad: thnx
<Aki-Thinkpad> one thing I do not quite get; in your first screenshot; are you manually theming a dark background?
<Aki-Thinkpad> or is that just the them used on the phone?
<Aki-Thinkpad> nik90_, like for example; the showcase app on qt creator has no dark backgrounds
<nik90_> Aki-Thinkpad: I manually set an abstract image as the app background. It doesn't come by default
<Aki-Thinkpad> ah
<Aki-Thinkpad> Looks beautiful
<nik90_> Aki-Thinkpad: although you can set different colors of your app background
<nik90_> backgroundColor: somevalue
<nik90_> headerColor: somevalue
<nik90_> footerColor: somevalue
<nik90_> this should set a gradient
<Aki-Thinkpad> good to know
<DanChapman> Good Morning all
<justCarakas> good mornign
<Aki-Thinkpad> DanChapman, morning chap
<DanChapman> morning Aki-Thinkpad :-)
<Aki-Thinkpad> How goes app development? Got any screenies to show off?
<kalikiana> zsombi: as discussed, we can have the scrollbars and test cases without textview for now, and I'll file a separate bug for it https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/interactiveThumb/+merge/218307 ready for review
<DanChapman> Aki-Thinkpad: it's going great, how about you? Yeah sure give me few mins and i'll upload a screenie
<Aki-Thinkpad> DanChapman, great; would love to see what you been up to. Mine is going well
<DanChapman> Aki-Thinkpad: this is the email message view i'm working on atm. It's far from ready but shows what's coming https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BwhxYaiA7z1qdV9OZERkaU51bk0&usp=sharing
<Aki-Thinkpad> DanChapman, the formatting is really solid and obvious, with the subject in the heading title. Very well laid out.
<mihir> any idea, why checkbox text property is not showing text next to the checkbox  ?
<Aki-Thinkpad> nik90_, hey; any idea how to put a whitespace into a label? I tried &nbsp; but its not working
<nik90_> Aki-Thinkpad: have you tried other html tags like /n, /t perhaps?
<Aki-Thinkpad> I'll give it a shot
<nik90_> Aki-Thinkpad: I have seen some stuff work like <br>, <b>
<Aki-Thinkpad> <br> is a linebreak
<mihir> nik90_: any ieda regarding checkbox text property ?
<Aki-Thinkpad> I need whitespace in order to display code properly
<Aki-Thinkpad> mihir, checkbox has a text property?
<mihir> yup it does have
<nik90_> mihir: I don't think checkbox has a text property, meaning you need to add a label next to it
<mihir> nik90_: yup
<mihir> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.Components.CheckBox/#text-prop
<mihir> adding lable would be the last option ?
<Aki-Thinkpad> nik90_, did the components upgrade recently?
<Aki-Thinkpad> is it 1.1 now or something?
<Aki-Thinkpad> mihir, have you tried anchoring the text?
<nik90_> Aki-Thinkpad: the new version is 1.1 indeed which adds the next combo button
<mihir> Aki-Thinkpad: i did try , but it is not showing so i guess need to add label would be the last option
<nik90_> Aki-Thinkpad: however you can choose to use that if you want to use the combo button or stay with 0.1 to maintain compatibility
<Aki-Thinkpad> mihir, well that is one thing you could try; have you updated the libs to 1.1? maybe they changed it?
<nik90_> mihir: check with the SDK devs, frankly I would expect the text prop to work
<mihir> nik90_: yeah, it should i did try in scratch file as well , didn't work in my case
<Aki-Thinkpad> mmmm file a bug perhaps. Do you want to paste the code; i'll give it a try too
<Aki-Thinkpad> what is it; Checkbox{text: "Tblah blah bla"}
<nik90_> mihir: can you create a sample qml file with your code and share with us. We can test and then confirm the bug
<Aki-Thinkpad> mmmmm /n /t\n \t didn't work :/
<Aki-Thinkpad> I wonder if there is a unicode space that may work
<nik90_> Aki-Thinkpad: so when you did text:"Hi,\nHurrayNextLine" didnt work?
<Aki-Thinkpad> nik90_, displays the \n
<Aki-Thinkpad> nik90_, in labeles, I have to use <br> if I want to break
<nik90_> Aki-Thinkpad: weird, it works for me
<Aki-Thinkpad> in this case, I am looking for whitespace
<Aki-Thinkpad> nik90_, are you using textareas or labels?
<nik90_> Aki-Thinkpad: Labels
<Aki-Thinkpad> sec, /me tries again
<mihir> nik90_: here is simple MainView
<mihir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7520314/
<Aki-Thinkpad> nik90_, nope. maybe it is my wrap mode that is doing this...
<nik90_> Aki-Thinkpad: I guess.
<mihir> nik90_: if you can confirm just let me know :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> nik90_, nope; no dice
<nik90_> mihir: trying atm
<nik90_> mihir: yup it doesn't work. Mind reporting a bug and providing a link here. We will confirm
<Aki-Thinkpad> yah I don't see any text at all
<mihir> nik90_: Bug #1323238
<ubot5> bug 1323238 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Checkbox text Property is not working " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1323238
<nik90_> mihir: thnx..confirmed
<mihir> nik90_: thank you :) i wasted my weekend :(
<nik90_> mihir: how come? Because of the bug?
<mihir> nik90_: thought something wrong i am doing , it should show text
<nik90_> well think of it as helping identifying a bug in the SDK :)
<Abinash> hi
<Aki-Thinkpad> Abinash, hello
<mihir> nik90_: yeah : )
<Aki-Thinkpad> mihir, at least thats better than finding out you were doing it wrong
<mihir> hehe true Aki-Thinkpad :)
<zsombi> kalikiana: good
<Aki-Thinkpad> nik90_, fyi, <pre> solves the problem
<kalikiana> t1mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/flakeyUbuntuShape/+merge/220952
<t1mp> kalikiana: ok, approved
<kalikiana> cool, thanks!
<AskUbuntu> How To install kivy for python and its dependencies to build android apps? | http://askubuntu.com/q/472519
<zsombi> Saviq: if you have some spare time, pls update the MR with staging, and resubmit against staging: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-1240019/+merge/203899
<iBelieve> Is there a way to install the 1.1 version of the Ubuntu SDK on Ubuntu 12.04? I'm using a hosted continuous integration service, so I can't use 14.04. I've got the PPA enabled, and installed the ubuntu-sdk package, but only the 0.1 version is available, not 1.1
<pikachuza> hey all. I got a questions about html5 apps in Ubuntu. Is there a way for them to access dbus? Is there a way for them to execute common linux command and consume the std out response?
<pikachuza> Has anyone tried incorporating node.js into their app? How would this be done?
<pikachuza> Another question I have about QT development. Can one use any of the QT bindings? Like the java QT bindings to build an Ubuntu app?
<ahayzen__> balloons, ping
<labsin> Anyone knows what happens when using ApplicationWindow qml element on touch?
<mhall119> pikachuza: ask your questions, if somebody is around who can answer they will
<mhall119> pikachuza: apps aren't allowed to call external commands outside of their install directory, for security reasons
<pikachuza> mhall119: Cool. I have asked them. Let see if someone can help. In the mean time I am going to try something out.
<mhall119> in theory you can use the Java bindings for Qt, but you'd need to include the full JRE in your app's package because it's not part of the platform
<t1mp> iBelieve: ask bzoltan tomorrow, he knows the details of what is backported to 12.04 and why
<iBelieve> thanks t1mp, will do
<mile123> http://wiki.vorratsdatenspeicherung.de/List_of_Secure_Instant_Messengers
<bran> wy
<bran> hey
<pikachuza> mhall119 - yeah I reckon using node might be a better option. Just got to figure out how to run node from within my html app
<daker> pikachuza: accessing dbus from an HTML5 app ?
<Aki-Thinkpad> is there an official ubuntu syntax highlighting standard? I am looking for something official which I can model my own syntax highlighter after
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-27
<mhall119> Aki-Thinkpad: I don't think so, each editor does their own
<Aki-Thinkpad> mhall119, a bit surprising actually that there is not even an attempt
<Aki-Thinkpad> mhall119, I wouldnt mind if Canonical released a standard with their style guide
<Aki-Thinkpad> orange for primitives, purple for comments, and grey for everything else
<Aki-Thinkpad> maybe get some classic brown
<mhall119> Aki-Thinkpad: heh, let's solve the big problems first :)
<mhall119> we still have a phone OS to finish
<Aki-Thinkpad> mhall119, heh,
<Aki-Thinkpad> I need to commission the ubuntu font developers to work on apl symbols
<Aki-Thinkpad> I am getting boxes in some cases
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir> dholbach: Good Morning !!!
<dholbach> hey mihir
<DanChapman> Good Morning all
<mdeslaur> So, with the slider component...I'm getting the touched signal _before_ the value gets changed
<mdeslaur> Is there anyway to get the signal (or a signal) _when_ the value is changed?
<dpm> morning kalikiana, I see that https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/i18nDomainUsr/+merge/220977 has already got .debs. Shall I go ahead and test them?
<mdeslaur> dpm: would you know the answer? ^
<dpm> mdeslaur, I don't know, sorry. I think one of the SDK guys should know, perhaps zsombi? ^^
<mdeslaur> dpm: thanks!
<mdeslaur> zsombi: halp!
<dpm> :)
<zsombi> mdeslaur: which signal? onValueChanged?
<mdeslaur> zsombi: well, I was using OnTouched
<mdeslaur> zsombi: is there a onValueChanged?
<mdeslaur> if so, that's great
<zsombi> mdeslaur: that signal is not emitted when teh value gets changed, sorry
<zsombi> mdeslaur: every property has an on<propertyname>Changed signal
<zsombi> mdeslaur: so if we have value as property, then we will have onValueChanged signal
<mdeslaur> zsombi: oh! awesome...that isn't obvious from the sdk documentation
<kalikiana> dpm: I just posted a comment with my testing results, please do test it and if you can see that the ones which don't work are expected to be not translated. The inconsitency makes testing this a little awkward
<zsombi> mdeslaur: it's a QML feature, not SDK :)
<mdeslaur> zsombi: or perhaps I didn't notice that...thanks!
<zsombi> mdeslaur: these things will not be documented in SDK
<mdeslaur> zsombi: cool, that was exactly what I wanted. thanks
<zsombi> mdeslaur: you will find more on QML specific things in the Qt docs
<zsombi> mdeslaur: welcome :)
<dpm> kalikiana, ok, cool. I've added my comments after the testing too. Looks good to me, nice work!
<dpm> I think the messaging and dialer apps have got bugs of their own, in which they do not load (or even ship, perhaps?) the translations
<kalikiana> this is so annoying, unity keeps crashing on me with the current image
<kalikiana> dpm: thanks!
<dpm> kalikiana, np. Follow up bug 1323549
<ubot5> bug 1323549 in messaging-app "Translations are not loaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1323549
<kalikiana> hmm I may have an idea actualy why that one doesn't work
<kalikiana> need to get the sources
<kalikiana> but the qml doesn't set an applicationName
<kalikiana> which is odd
<dpm> kalikiana, ok, if you can add any context to the bug, that'd be really helpful.
<dpm> thanks!
<dpm> oSoMoN, when you've got a minute, do you think you could look at bug 1323551? We're preparing the image for the Mobile Asia Expo next Monday, and it'd be good if we could have a translated browser some time this week. I think it should be an easy one to fix if it's just adding a cmake rule to install translations
<ubot5> bug 1323551 in webbrowser-app "Translations are not shipped" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1323551
<kalikiana> dpm: I think your assessment is exactly right, the domain only works out of the box if it matches the app id
<oSoMoN> dpm, I’m looking at it, I’m puzzled that we’re not shipping the translations, I’m pretty sure we used to, it must be a regression
<dpm> thanks oSoMoN, yeah, I seemed to remember testing web browser translations at some point. Also, while you are looking at it, you might bear in mind bug 1323549 for the naming of the webbrowser app's .mo files too
<ubot5> bug 1323549 in messaging-app "Translations are not loaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1323549
<dpm> ok, thanks kalikiana
<oSoMoN> dpm, yeah, the browser shouldn’t be affected by this bug, as it sets the domain explicitly
<dpm> ah, ok
<kalikiana> t1mp: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/i18nDomainUsr/+merge/220977 it has been tested by dpm and me
<mihir> kalikiana: could you help for this bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1323238 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1323238 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Checkbox text Property is not working " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<oSoMoN> dpm, I commented on bug #1323551, it looks like the culprit is pkgstriptranslations, I’m guessing because webbrowser-app is in main (and thus translations are expected to be shipped as part of the language packs), does that make sense?
<ubot5> bug 1323551 in webbrowser-app "Translations are not shipped" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1323551
<dpm> oSoMoN, ah, yeah, thanks for investigating. That should be it then. I've commented in the bug
<kalikiana> mihir: looking
<kalikiana> mihir: CheckBox shouldn't normally have text… I wasn't even aware it had a text property
<kalikiana> I guess it was indirectly introduced with ActionItem which has it, and also an icon property - which also doesn't apply to a CheckBox or Switch for that matter
<t1mp> kalikiana: sure
<kalikiana> t1mp: see above ^^
<kalikiana> CheckBox not having visible text is not a bug, right?
<t1mp> kalikiana: eg. should be e.g. :)
<kalikiana> technically that was there before. but I'll change it
<t1mp> kalikiana: I know
<t1mp> thanks
<t1mp> mihir, kalikian: checkbox never had a label, it was only just the textbox
<t1mp> but having the text property (from its parent AbstractButton) and not using it is indeed confusing
<t1mp> mihir, kalikiana I marked https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1323238 as "wishlist"
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1323238 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Checkbox text Property is not working " [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<kalikiana> t1mp: pushed the e.g. change
<kalikiana> t1mp: though even if CheckBox had text… what about iconName? and Switch? those can't be solved even by implementing them
<kalikiana> it should probably be documented more clearly
<Guest83481> Good morning all; happy Tuesday and happy Sun Screen Day! :-D
<t1mp> kalikiana: do you know what's in the langpack-dir, for example /usr/share/locale-langpack/en/LC_MESSAGES/unity-control-center.mo
<kalikiana> t1mp: afair that is from installing language-pack-*
<t1mp> kalikiana: happroving
<josharenson> I have a very simple app (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7528057/) that uses Tabs, but currently only 1 of the tabs is showing up. It was working before..... Is this an SDK issue, or a "me" issue?
<t1mp> kalikiana: yeah the online docs for checkbox are kind of messed up showing text and icon etc
<t1mp> josharenson: if VerticalTab and HorizontalTab are proper instances of Tab and they have a title etc then your code looks good
<josharenson> t1mp, they are very simple and were working previously (they only define the text that should be show for the tab name)
<josharenson> any tips?
<t1mp> josharenson: can you show me the code for horizontal/VerticalTab?
<josharenson> t1mp, sure 1 min
<t1mp> or try to reproduce the bug without those
<josharenson> t1mp http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7528106/   I also have unit tests that can correctly instantiate the tabs
<t1mp> josharenson: I don't see anything wrong with that
<josharenson> t1mp, and, by default verticalTab shows up, but if I comment it out, HorizontalTab shows up... so only 1 tab works
<t1mp> the tabbar is broken?
<t1mp> maybe the titles are so long that you need to scroll in the header before you can see the other title?
<josharenson> t1mp, I'll try but it seems as though the mouse isn't doing anything in the header
<mihir> t1mp: so what does that text property for ?
<t1mp> mihir: it inherits it from AbstractButton, but is not used in CheckBox
<mihir> t1mp: okay, so we have to use label if required with checkbox :)
<t1mp> mihir: yes, you have to add your own Label
<t1mp> mihir: our documentation should be more clear about this
<josharenson> t1mp, I get an interesting error in the build output
<josharenson>  QProcessPrivate::execChild() failed to chdir to /home/josh/build-SimplePerf-Desktop-Default/.ubuntu-sdk-deploy
<t1mp> zbenjamin: ^ any ideas?
<t1mp> josharenson: do you have cpp code as well? or is it all qml?
<josharenson> I have some cpp code, but I'm not calling yet
<t1mp> with qml only you can try to execute it with qmlscene
<zbenjamin> josharenson: did you use one of our templates to create the project?
<josharenson> zbenjamin, yes qml w/ extension
<zbenjamin> never saw that error
<t1mp> josharenson: could it be that your disc is full, or read-only?
<josharenson> zbenhamin, I deleted the autogened build directory, but have since regenerated it by running cmake from within the sdk
 * josharenson going to try restarting X
<josharenson> didn't help
<t1mp> josharenson: which ubuntu release are you running?
<josharenson> trusty
<t1mp> josharenson: does anything change if you import Ubuntu.Components 0.1 in your main qml instead of 1.0?
<t1mp> 1.0 and 0.1 are the same, but I'm not sure what is exported on trusty without ppa
<josharenson> t1mp, I was originally using 0.1... switched to 1.0 because I thought it might fix this.. I'll try switching back
<josharenson> t1mp, humm I added a utopic ppa earlier so I could run unitu8... let me purge it
<t1mp> hmmm
<josharenson> t1mp, sorry wasn't ppa, was utopic main repo
<t1mp> ah trusty... that's 14.04, I was confused. On 14.04 we should have 1.0
<t1mp> interesting.. there's something weird iwth the docs on http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.Components/
<t1mp> Tabs is not in the list (although when linked from the Tab page, it works)
<t1mp> josharenson: you can put the example code from http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.Components.Tabs/ in a qml file and run it with qmlscene to see what happens
<mihir> t1mp: okay got it , no issues. Thanks for your help !!
<josharenson> t1mp, sure. I am also going to see if any of the utopic updates included any weird qt libraries. I have to take a lunch break, brb but thanks for the help
<josharenson> t1mp, fyi, I purged ubuntu-sdk and qt creator, did a dist-upgrade, reinstalled ubuntu-sdk, and tabs work again....
<t1mp> josharenson: good
<t1mp> josharenson: but weird... it is a mystery
<josharenson> t1mp, agreed. Only thing I can think of was new qt libs from building unity8. I'll ask unity8 guys. Thanks again
<karni> Is there a way to launch mediaplayer-app and point it to an http resource? (URI resolver perhaps?)
<Sentinel_> hello
<Sentinel_> bye
<mdeslaur> Any reason why the touch devices don't seem to use the Ubuntu font by default in a TextField?
<mdeslaur> but running them from the sdk does?
<t1mp> zsombi1: ^
<ahayzen> nik90_, think i figured out how to show files in qtcreator under cmake \o/ https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/make-files-visible-in-qtcreator/+merge/220997
<nik90_> ahayzen: sweet
<nik90_> ahayzen: although I might not need it anymore due to the new design :P
<ahayzen> nik90_, hah yeah but it will help me :) all tht i now have to do manually is create the run config
<nik90_> ahayzen: true
<zsombi1> mdeslaur: what do you mean "running them from the sdk does"?
<mdeslaur> zsombi1: using qmlscene on my laptop
<t1mp> zsombi1: hmz.. terminal-app is using this:             onWidthChanged: {
<t1mp>                 header.visible = width < height;
<t1mp>             }
<t1mp> inside the page.. so that's the deprecated header property that I want to remove
<mdeslaur> zsombi1: qmlscene on my laptop shows textfields with the ubuntu font, but in the emulator, it's using another font
<zsombi1> mdeslaur: have you checked that TextField.font.family is other than Ubuntu?
<zsombi1> mdeslaur: is it DejaVous Sans? (or sthing similar)
<mdeslaur> zsombi1: if I specify "Ubuntu", it then uses the right one
<mdeslaur> zsombi1: yeah, not sure which one, but I can check if you want
<zsombi1> mdeslaur: could you check please? we seems to have some problems with the system font config on touch, so if it's Sans, then we have the same issue
<zsombi1> t1mp: ^
<mdeslaur> ok, one sec
<t1mp> zsombi1: yes?
<t1mp> zsombi1: I think Kaleo was doing something with that
<t1mp> zsombi1: see https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/faster_label/+merge/220194
<zsombi1> t1mp: yep
<zsombi1> t1mp: mdeslaur: so seems we have the same issue there: font family on Ubuntu Touch doesn't seem to be the proper one
<mdeslaur> I'm still booting the emulator to see which font I'm getting
<zsombi1> mdeslaur: the MP above removes the forced "Ubuntu" font family setting, which breaks on the device, so I assume the same will be on EMU
<mdeslaur> ok, I'm getting "Sans Serif" in textareas in the emulator
<mdeslaur> zsombi1: is there a bug open about changing the default font?
<zsombi1> mdeslaur: t1mp: I don't think there is, at least I had not filed any... Kaleo?
<t1mp> Kaleo: ^
<zsombi1> t1mp: ready for a small MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/listitem-base-default-property/+merge/221080
<t1mp> zsombi1: first I want to fix terminal-app... I don't see why it is broken
<zsombi1> t1mp: have you checked the font size/color when it gets created?
<zsombi1> t1mp: or was there something else that makes the text disappear?
<t1mp> font size seems to be correctly set on initialization
<t1mp> but still initially I don't see text, just a black dot for the cursor
<t1mp> when I set GRID_UNIT_PX to something large, everything becomes bigger in terminal app, but cursor is still a single dot
<t1mp> ah anyway font size is done in px, not in grid units in terminal-app
<zsombi1> t1mp: track the font changes, perhaps something sets it to 0
<zsombi> nerochiaro: ping
<nerochiaro> zsombi: hey
<zsombi> nerochiaro: you seem to have an MR for trunk, could you resubmit it for staging pls?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: link ?
 * zsombi searching...
 * zsombi LP seems to be slow time 2 time today
<zsombi> nerochiaro: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-xlarge-thumbnails/+merge/207500
<nerochiaro> zsombi: thanks, and what's the staging branch ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: simply merge with lp:~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging and submit against it
<t1mp> zsombi, nerochiaro wasn't the thumbnailer a separate project now? so it is no longer needed in uitk
<zsombi> t1mp: it hasn't been removed from the toolkit yet, right?
<t1mp> zsombi: no, it hasn't yet, but that is because we didn't have time to do it yet
<zsombi> t1mp: but then till we get fixes for it, we should accept them :)
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> but development is happening on this one - https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/thumbnailer/trunk
<t1mp> zsombi, popey http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7529161/
<t1mp> ^that was added to PageStack. The terminal-app Terminal component uses some times parent.height etc, but its new parent doesn't have a height...
<t1mp> I will fix this in UITK
<zsombi> t1mp: hmm...
<t1mp> zsombi: Pages use normally parentNode instead of parent for those things, but not if you manually override the width/height/anchors in your custom Page
<t1mp> so that's why other stuff works
<t1mp> hmm.. or... no the parentNode is the same as the parent here
<zsombi> t1mp: be careful, if you have a default property that redirects the child items, that may screw up the parentalship you are trying to follow
<t1mp> zsombi: I just need to add anchors.fill: parent to the default item
<t1mp> zsombi: it seems like a bunch of apps are using Page.header or MainView.header :(
<t1mp> so before we can remove that property we would have to fix a lot of apps
<zsombi> t1mp: that's bad!
<zsombi> t1mp: which ones?
<t1mp> zsombi: dailer, terminal, flashback
<t1mp> zsombi: but I haven't done thorough examination yet. I don't have that many apps here, and grepping for 'header' gives a large amount of noise
<zsombi> nik90_: dude, why are you using the Page.header property? it's internal!
<t1mp> so hopefully I am mistaken. But for dialer and terminal-app I am sure
<zsombi> t1mp: both is bad!
<zsombi> t1mp: we should have defined it as __ property!
<zsombi> t1mp: so we can roll back your change from staging then...
<nik90_> zsombi: where do I use it?
<t1mp> hold on....
<zsombi> nik90_: t1mp sais you do it in flashback...
<t1mp> zsombi: ahh.. Flashback has a different header :)
<t1mp> zsombi: don't beat him up yet ;)
<zsombi> t1mp: nik90_: fale alarm (?) :D
<zsombi> false
<nik90_> t1mp, zsombi: Oh yeah that is the ListItem.Header that I define as Header
<nik90_> t1mp: lol
<zsombi> nik90_: ok... I also saw that last time, but I thought this is a different header :D
<nik90_> anyways in my latest devel branch i switch all of them to ListItem.Header to avoid confusion in the future :)
<t1mp> zsombi: but terminal-app has it. And dialer app calls header.hide()
<ahayzen> t1mp, i believe we in the music-app use header as well
<t1mp>     // Header Title
<t1mp>     property alias header: header.text
<t1mp> ^that was especially confusing :)
<zsombi> t1mp: but that is called as workaround, right?
<zsombi> ahayzen: bad, bad boy...
<t1mp> zsombi: yeah, to hide the header. But still if we remove the header property, that app will break.
<ahayzen> zsombi, hehe i think we only use it for top margins now but we were using the hide() show()
<t1mp> zsombi: header is an alias for __propagated.header <-- better tell everyone to use that one, at least it is clear that it is internal
<zsombi> t1mp: unless you merge a fix to it same time with the toolkit
<zsombi> t1mp: ok, then tell to everyone :D
<t1mp> zsombi: we can fix all the apps in advance to use __propagated.header
<zsombi> hey everyone :)
<t1mp> we need to practise our grep-fu first... almost all apps have the text "header" somewhere in their code...
<t1mp> zsombi: or I just remove it and test on my phone what breaks
<zsombi> t1mp: everything :D
<t1mp> ahayzen: we want our header property back ;)
<nik90_> ;)
<ahayzen> hah
<t1mp> ahayzen: so that we can use it for setting new header stuff (actions etc for the page, maybe colors, hiding, ...)
<ahayzen> t1mp, cool :) will that make it easier to have global header actions rather than setting the same action on every page?
<t1mp> ahayzen: we need your help to think of a name for the grouped property with all the header settings in Page
<t1mp> ahayzen: there will be header.actions that takes a list of Actions.. you will be able to define the actions once and then link them by id
<t1mp> since "header" is take already (by a deprecated/internal property) we need another name.. headerSettings and headerConfiguration may be a bit too long
<t1mp> zsombi: we can call it "heading" instead of "header" to be sneaky :p
<zsombi> t1mp: maybe ziHeader :D
<t1mp> zsombi: titleBar?
<zsombi> nope
<zsombi> it's not just title
<t1mp> no it is a bar with a title and other stuff :)
<zsombi> stuffBar :D
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> "head"
<t1mp> heading seems a synonym for header
<t1mp> zsombi: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fixPageParentSize/+merge/221089
<t1mp> popey: I have a fix for terminal-app ^
<t1mp> zsombi: for showing/hiding the header maybe we should have an attached property? Header.hide()
<t1mp> if we even need manual control over the header visibility if we introduce a mode that can be "fixed", "hidden", "overlay"
<nerochiaro> zsombi: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-xlarge-thumbnails/+merge/221094
<zsombi> nerochiaro: thx, this will be there till we wipe out the thumbnailer for good
<kalikiana> zsombi: did we decide how many icons can be put on list items by swiping right to left?
<kalikiana> or just one?
<zsombi> kalikiana: as many as the user gives, I saw 3 on the samples
<kalikiana> so it might be concealedActions: [first, second, last]
<t1mp> I would for sure not put more than 2 or 3
<t1mp> kalikiana: concealed implies they are hidden. We don't want them to be hidden
<t1mp> kalikiana: even though you don't see them initially.. (maybe we can add a hint that there is something there?)
<kalikiana> t1mp: well they are. you swipe right to left to see them
<t1mp> kalikiana: secondaryActions?
<kalikiana> they're not visible unless you do something
<t1mp> or just actions.. but then you easily make a typo instead of "action" which the listitem already has
<kalikiana> maybe extendedActions?
<t1mp> kalikiana: the toolbar was hidden initially but it changed later to show it initially and hide later
<t1mp> kalikiana: who knows, maybe we do something like that with the listitem actions
<t1mp> kalikiana: swipeActions?
<kalikiana> hmm actually that sounds kinda nice
<t1mp> kalikiana: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CICMxwgm274
<t1mp> it seems to do something similar
<zsombi> t1mp: not bad at all!!!
<kalikiana> hmmm yes. except they show the actions in a popover
<kalikiana> that would help if you have many
<t1mp> zsombi: mailboxapp you mean?
<zsombi> t1mp: yope
<t1mp> kalikiana: not exactly.. swiping right gives you archive, far right delete, left delay (with a popover for how much), far left add to list (with a popover to select the list)
<t1mp> s/delay/postpone
<t1mp> zsombi: it works nice, I tried it on ipad
<t1mp> the colors make it very clear what will happen upon releasing your finger
<kalikiana> t1mp: I see. in this case, the api becomes more complex
<t1mp> it matches some of the bottom-edge behaviors that we have in mind. except you swipe horizontally and not up from the bottom edge
<t1mp> kalikiana: err, no
<t1mp> kalikiana: they have 2 actions left, 2 actions right
<t1mp> kalikiana: and both left-swipe actions open a popover (opening the popover can be the action)
<kalikiana> t1mp: good point
<kalikiana> but then we would never have more than 2 actions on each side
<kalikiana> otherwise that's where it becomes complicated, which I was thniking of
<t1mp> kalikiana: I wouldn't like to have more than 3 actions on each side. Perhaps 2 is even enough. But ask design
<ahayzen> t1mp, head or heading would probably be ok?
<kalikiana> I will show it to benjamin. With this distinction based on how far you go, more than 2 is probably painful for anyone with poor finger coordination
<t1mp> kalikiana: I showed him :)
<t1mp> or at least sent him the link
<ahayzen> t1mp, i'm sure you guys can think of a better name than me....at the moment we are using header.useDeprecatedToolbar === undefined to detect when we are running on an old SDK version so we can show/hide buttons, but i guess we won't be able to do this soon?
<kalikiana> t1mp: ah, did he say anything then?
<t1mp> kalikiana: I told him in the airport, didn't get feedback
<t1mp> I'll ask :)
<kalikiana> I can ask as well then, since I work on this anyway
<t1mp> yeah maybe better
<t1mp> zsombi: what do you think of "heading"? pity we have to use slightly different terminology than http://design.canonical.com/2014/03/new-apps-header/
<t1mp> ahayzen: you can use useDeprecatedToolbar of the MainView as well, at least MainView is part of the public API
<ahayzen> t1mp, no we are setting it to false...but for trusty+ppa we need a way of detecting when the header doesn't exist so we can show our old buttons
<t1mp> ahayzen: you mean show/hide buttons with the Actions.visible property? that may not always work since the visible property was made working several revisions after useDeprecatedToolbar was introduced
<ahayzen> t1mp, unless ofcourse the SDK will be backported to trusty :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, basically we used to have our own custom back button until the header one existed so we needed a way of detecting when the SDK supports header back..to then hide our custom
<t1mp> ahayzen: we have trusty packages on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa/+index?batch=75&memo=150&start=150
<ahayzen> t1mp, anyway that is another discussion we need sort out as we are about to move to 14.10 framework so we won't be supporting trusty mobile...but we need/would like to somehow support trusty+coreapps PPA on desktop
<ahayzen> t1mp, yeah that assumes the user has installed the SDK PPA... most people just install our coreapps PPA... so either we need to bundle the SDK ones in there or put a version in the debian control and update the instructions to tell them to install the SDK ppa as well
<t1mp> hmm, tricky
<ahayzen> yeah
<popey> t1mp: yay, thanks!
<mihir> popey: ping !
<kalikiana> elopio: you got some comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1317639-patch_home/+merge/220805
<elopio> kalikiana: ok, I'll see it.
<elopio> kalikiana: about your engine branch, it wasn't working for me
<elopio> but I'm already done for today.
<elopio> I'll talk to you tomorrow.
<kalikiana> okay
<popey> mihir: pong
<popey> jono: we see you!
<popey> oops
<mihir> dpm_: I have incorporated your review comments :)
<nik90_> ahayzen: did you notice in vthompson's blog https://imgur.com/0EDwtpr  that he says he is a camera owner and not a photographer :P
<ahayzen> nik90_, yeah lol
 * ahayzen is halfway through writing a blog post
<ahayzen> nik90_, you doing a blog post?
<nik90_> ahayzen: I just started :)
<ahayzen> \o/
<t1mp> you know that popey needs to review and approve your blog posts before posting them, right?
<ahayzen> t1mp, i'll be sending mine to popey first :) thanks for reminding me
<t1mp> j/k ;-p
<ahayzen> t1mp, don't want to mention anything Mark told me ;)
<ahayzen> t1mp, need someone to check for my bad spelling/grammar anyway :P
<popey> haha
<nik90_> ahayzen_: what's your blog url?
<ahayzen_> nik90_, hah the fun begins....
<nik90_> ahayzen_: :)
<ahayzen_> nik90_, http://blog.andrewhayzen.co.uk/ or http://hayzentech.co.uk/blog/ will be where it appears
<ahayzen_> nik90_, i think the permalink will be http://hayzentech.co.uk/blog/2014/05/app-developer-sprint-malta-may-2014
<nik90_> ahayzen_: ok
<ahayzen_> nik90_, ooo the 404 page need sorting...
<nik90_> ahayzen_: I figured the page hasn't gone live yet
<ahayzen_> nik90_, yep not yet
<ahayzen_> nik90_, my webhost only allows 1 mysql db ...but i have managed to use the wordpress categories to make it into 3 blogs :) hehe
<nik90_> ahayzen_: lol
<ahayzen_> nik90_, also have 2 domains pointing at the same storage
<ahayzen_> nik90_, little hacky here and there but it works
<nik90_> ahayzen_: well as as long as it works as expected.
<ahayzen_> nik90_, yep :)
 * popey sets a 1Kg weight on his F5 key on http://hayzentech.co.uk/blog/
<t1mp> let's see who has the blogpost ready first, ahayzen_ or nik90_ ;)
<ahayzen_> t1mp, nik90_ will easily beat me i haven't done writing for ages....
<nik90_> t1mp: its gonna be ahayzen_ for sure...I am just in my 2nd paragraph
<nik90_> ahayzen_: lol
<t1mp> haha :)
<ahayzen_> nik90_, i've done 650 words so far
<t1mp> wow
<ahayzen_> nik90_, think some large pictures are required...
<t1mp> the max of my recent blog posts is probably around 50 ;)
<ahayzen_> lol
<ahayzen_> t1mp, hah
<t1mp> yeah, I use pictures to fill it
<nik90_> t1mp: haha
<nik90_> t1mp: link?
<ahayzen_> t1mp, this is what we are competing with http://blog.rpadovani.com/en/2014/05/canonical-sprint-in-malta/ http://www.viclog.com/entry/ubuntu-app-developer-sprint-in-malta http://mhall119.com/2014/05/app-developer-sprint/
<nik90_> ahayzen_: +1
<nik90_> ahayzen_: seriously victor stole it all :P
<nik90_> where the hell is he?
<t1mp> nik90_: http://timpeeters.com/blog but no ubuntu stuff there at the moment
<mhall119> his was pretty fantastic
<rpadovani> c'mon guys, Victor is the real competitor you have ;-)
<ahayzen_> nik90_, yeah Victor is gonna be had to beat...
<ahayzen_> nik90_, nothing a few wikipedia definitions can't help me out with ;)
<nik90_> ahayzen_: why do I get the feeling that I will need a dictionary by my side while reading your post
<t1mp> rpadovani: wow. your subtitle really makes one want to read it :)
<ahayzen_> nik90_, t1mp, i think rpadovani was the best 'Wow. Just wow.' basically just explains the whole experience :)
<t1mp> that's really cool :)
<mhall119> just wait until the shock wears off and you realize how much work you signed yourself up for :)
<ahayzen_> t1mp, can't imagine what UDS must have been like at the end
<ahayzen_> mhall119, hah we're gonna be 'sprinting' to RTM lol
<rpadovani> thanks :-)
<t1mp> ahayzen_: similar, but bigger
<nik90_> t1mp: nice Oakland pics, did you take them?
<ahayzen_> t1mp, was it like ~700 by the end?
<t1mp> ahayzen_: I don't know how many people
<t1mp> nik90_: yes I took all the photos on my website :)
<ahayzen_> lots! lol
<mhall119> ahayzen_: UDS was like the sprint, only spread across 12 rooms, you wanted/needed to be in at least 3 every hour, and there wasn't all that time to actually get work done
<nik90_> t1mp: well nice photography then!
<t1mp> nik90_: thanks
<ahayzen_> mhall119, hah you needed a cloning device
<nik90_> mhall119, t1mp: Did you see the profile description on victor's blog..it is hilarious
<mhall119> no joke
<nik90_> with him being a camera owner and not a photographer :P
<t1mp> nik90_: yes I saw :)
 * kenvandine owns a camera... and i doubt anyone would call me a photographer :)
<ahayzen_> nik90_, i liked rpadovani idea of having the hangout alternate between two time slots to accommodate for people in different timezones what did you think?
<nik90_> ahayzen_: I agree
<ahayzen_> nik90_, like one that is european friendly and one that is american
<nik90_> ahayzen_: crap I just realised that I forgot to follow up on that email. Will try to do so by tonight
<ahayzen_> nik90_, yeah same
<ahayzen_> nik90_, seems everyone liked my idea so far :)
<nik90_> ahayzen_: hopefully we should have a meeting on thursday if we can...kick of the first meeting and then decide on other thing later.
<ahayzen_> nik90_, sounds like a plan
<nik90_> ahayzen_: yes. We saw the potential of having the core apps devs in one room :)
<ahayzen_> nik90_, code velocity = high :)
<nik90_> :)
<nik90_> ahayzen_: you intend to cross the 1000 word mark?
<ahayzen_> nik90_, it is probably gonna happen at 780 now... i'll probably spend the whole evening removing/rewriting bits though lol
<ahayzen_> nik90_, Victor's was ~1300
<popey> nik90_: +1 thursday
<nik90_> popey: would you be joining us? If yes, could you mark your available times in the meeting planner I posted in the email?
<popey> nik90_: I'll do my best to join at any time, I'd rather not block you guys by not being available at any particular time
<nik90_> popey: ok
<popey> nik90_: is there a consensus on when to meet at the moment?
<nik90_> popey: nope. Only me and kunal have indicated the times. Still waiting on andrew, riccardo and victor.
<nik90_> popey: But hopefully this thursday. I am trying to finalize the time though
<popey> ok
<ahayzen_> nik90_, i'll fill it out tonight :)
<nik90_> ahayzen_: np
<ahayzen_> nik90_, problem i have is like if/when i start working my times will change
<nik90_> rpadovani: could you also fill in the meeting planner tomorrow pls ^^
<nik90_> ahayzen_: true, but we can always change then..this is just for the first meeting
<ahayzen_> nik90_, yeah well then i'm around 24/7 at the moment :) chilling at university lol
<nik90_> ahayzen_: lo;
<nik90_> lol
<popey> s/chilling/studying/
<popey> right?
<ahayzen_> popey, i'm done :)
<popey> hah
<ahayzen_> popey, for this year
<popey> I want to go back to Malta
<ahayzen_> popey, same, need to go back to the indian place
<popey> mmmm fried onions
<ahayzen_> nom
<nik90_> you know if you guys are at Amsterdam anytime, ping me for sure. I like to think I cook some good Indian dishes :)
<nik90_> May be you can be the judge of that
<ahayzen_> hah
<ahayzen_> i'm sure my pasta+tomato sauce dishes are good :)
<ahayzen_> nik90_, how far are you now with ur blog post? i keep getting distracted
<nik90_> ahayzen_: around 300 words with some pics. I keep rewriting some sections until I am happy with them
<nik90_> having a bit of a writer's block
<ahayzen_> nik90_, lol i'm going for the approach of hack it all out then review it
 * ahayzen_ could not be a journalist 
 * nik90_ will have to read the blog entry before making that judgement
<ahayzen_> lol mine is just a mind dump of what happened
<rpadovani> nik90_, sorry, this and next week I have a lot of exams, so no way for me to attend hangouts :/
<nik90_> rpadovani: oh, no worries. Good Luck with your exams!
<rpadovani> thanks :-) See you here on IRC o/
<rpadovani> And I hope to read your blog post tomorrow morning!
<rpadovani> Good night guys
<ahayzen_> rpadovani, good luck and night!
<nik90_> rpadovani: good nite
<popey> nik90_: deal!
<myfirstapp> So I just uploaded my first ubuntu touch program, how long does it usually take before it's available in the software center?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-28
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Senior Health & Fitness Day! :-D
<justCarakas> Good morning to you 2 JamesTait
<nik90_> good morning :)
<dpm> oSoMoN, nerochiaro. We've got complete translations for Gallery and Camera in zh_CN ready for the MAE image. These will need new app releases for them to be included. How do I request a new "translations release" from trunk for each one of these apps?
<oSoMoN> dpm, have those translations been merged into the respective trunks already?
<dpm> oSoMoN, yes, but let me double-check
<dpm> oSoMoN, for Camera already in trunk since r275: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/trunk/changes/277?start_revid=277
<dpm> oSoMoN, for Gallery in trunk since r987: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/trunk/changes
<oSoMoN> dpm, ok, so we need landing requests for the two apps with basically empty MRs, I can take care of that, and once they are released we’ll need someone to upload them to the store
<dpm> oSoMoN, excellent, thanks! Do you need me to find someone to do the store uploads after the releases are done?
<oSoMoN> dpm, I wouldn’t mind if you could take care of that part, I’ll submit a LR in a min
<dpm> oSoMoN, ok, just let me know when the releases are done and I'll ping either Bill or Sergio to do the store uploads (I think they're the ones with permissions)
<mihir> Good morning folks :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: what's the process to request a silo to get the Malta changes in gallery-app and qtmultimedia out there ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, you need to have MRs ready, reviewed and approved as a prerequisite
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, then ask a lander to file a landing request for you (bfiller, boiko or myself)
<dpm> Laney, so a while ago I asked you about how to reboot the system to fix a bug in the dualboot app and you showed me how to do it with dbus, and I finally got around to testing it last night. It turns out this works well on the desktop, but it does not work on a device. The dbus .service files to be able to do that are included either in consolekit or systemd-services, none of which are installed on the phone
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: if I need to submit changes against a package, should I do that against trusty, trusty-proposed or utopic branches ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: utopic i suppose, even though that's tricky as i haven't switched yet
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, do you mean packaging changes?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i mean an ubuntu-specific patch
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: which goes to debian/patches
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, well you can’t submit changes to anything that’s in trusty unless it’s a candidate for a SRU
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, anything touch-related targets utopic
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: this is a change specific for stuff that's desktop-only
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: but it has to do with apps that are both touch and desktop
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, it doesn’t matter, unless it’s a security bugfix (i.e. candidate for a SRU), it has to target the current devel series, i.e. utopic
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, so utopic or utopic-proposed branch ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I’d say utopic
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: cool, thanks
<mihir> popey: when you get time , could  you test this on device , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1297739/+merge/221109?
<Laney> dpm: sure they are
<Laney> dpm: you can't try it over ssh though
<Laney> make a script and call it from the terminal app
<Laney> gdbus call --system -d org.freedesktop.login1 -o /org/freedesktop/login1 -m org.freedesktop.login1.Manager.Reboot false
 * Laney has just done this on the phone
<dpm> Laney, I didn't trit with gdbus, but directly from code in a C++ plugin, using Qt Creator. When running this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7536379/ I got a reply along the lines "there are no .service files that provide this interface". But as the copy of the code to the phone is done over SSH with Qt Creator, I guess that's the issue? So probably if I just click-package the app and install it, it'll work?
<Laney> dpm: We don't have consolekit
<dpm> Laney, ah, sorry, that was me trying something else. I did try it with login1 in the first run
<Laney> I'd try to build a minimal binary and run that from the terminal app
<dpm> so http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7536402/ is what I initially tried
<dpm> Laney, thanks, I'll give it a shot this evening. Another thing I realized is that this will help with rebooting into Android for dual boot, but I still don't know how to properly do a '/system/bin/reboot recovery' to reboot into Ubuntu, I didn't see how I could do this over Dbus. Do you happen to have any ideas?
<Laney> dpm: Ah, that bug is because you need to use the system bus
<Laney> dpm: I don't know anything about this recovery thing :(
<mihir> dpm: ping !!
<nik90_> ahayzen: are you okay with 12:00 tomorrow for the meeting?
<ahayzen> nik90_, i should be but tht is the same time as the normal music-app-dev meeting :/
<nik90_> ahayzen: lol
<nik90_> ahayzen: what about 11:00 AM then?
<nik90_> or is that too early for you
<ahayzen> nik90_, ah hang on are you saying UTC or BST?
<nik90_> ahayzen: UTC
<ahayzen> nik90_, soo...yeah 1200UTC will be 1300 BST thts cool :)
<nik90_> ahayzen: good lord I hate timezones (the irony)
<ahayzen> nik90_, same lol why can't everyone stick with GMT ;)
<nik90_> ahayzen: ok so 12:00 UTC it is...
<ahayzen> \o/
<nik90_> ahayzen: hehe
<ahayzen> nik90_, nearly finished my blog post lol
<nik90_> ahayzen: sending a mail to the core apps ML
<ahayzen> nik90_, got massive writers block and fell asleep last night
<nik90_> ahayzen: how the hell did I finish before you
<ahayzen> nik90_, i died on my bed then was woken by the cleaners :/
<dpm> Laney, ah, good catch with the system bus
<dpm> hi mihir
<nik90_> ahayzen: lol
<nik90_> pmcgowan, bfiller: Good morning :)
<pmcgowan> hey nik90_
<bfiller> nik90_: hi
<frecel> dpm: hi
<frecel> dpm: how do I use my phone with the SDK now that the devices tab is all about the emulators?
<dpm> hi frecel, the emulators are just a device as your phone, there shouldn't be any difference
<dpm> so if you plug your phone, Qt Creator will use that as the device afaik, right zbenjamin?
<frecel> oh ok, so another problem then is the fact that I get an error about some process running in the background and absolutely nothing useful about it in the log
<dholbach> mhall119, there was a bug report about giving the "developer-portal" and the "ubuntu-developerportal" projects in LP more distinctive names
<dholbach> mhall119, with infrastructure converging, do you think we could take a look at doing that again?
<dholbach> mhall119, maybe use developerportal-content or some such?
<dholbach> it's not a huge issue, but for some reason I just thought o fit
<dholbach> of it
<mihir> dpm: this is how you talking about , http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7536648/ for localization ?
<dpm> mihir, exactly
<mihir> dpm: but this is not returning me in two letters, i meant like Su,Mo,Tu. any idea how can we achieve this ?
<dpm> mihir, what does it return?
<mihir> Mon,Tue
<mihir> and I feel , it is too much for showing in checkbox and it will eat up lot of space
<dpm> mihir, how are the textboxes shown? Next to each other? Do you have a screenshot?
<mihir> dpm: they are checkboxes, http://imgur.com/3ciVUTU
<mihir> if you suggest to have three letters week Day i'll go ahead and push the changes.
<dpm> mihir, I'd use 3 letters, and if there isn't enough space, I'd use two lines: the first one for "Repeats on:", and the second one for the days
<mhall119> dholbach: a -content project might be good, or we can convert the existing WP project to that name
<dholbach> mhall119, yes, I think I'd just do the latter
<dholbach> mhall119, and have developerportal{,-content} or something along those lines
<mihir> dpm: okay I'll do that.
<dpm> great, thanks!
<mihir> dpm: i'll try to get it in one row, if it doesn't work then will go with two rows.
<Ashwin> Cannot create CordovaView object. Falling back on the plain Webview backend. Inspector server started successfully. Try pointing a WebKit browser to http://172.132.45.159:9221 QOpenGLShaderProgram: could not create shader program  QOpenGLShader: could not create shader  QSGMaterialShader: Shader compilation failed: ""  QOpenGLShaderProgram::uniformLocation( matrix ): shader program is not linked  QOpenGLShaderProgram::unif
<Ashwin> I'm getting this error when I try to run an app
<Ashwin> It's a HTML based app
<t1mp> mihir, dpm or a multivalue optionselector? http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.OptionSelector/#multiSelection-prop
<t1mp> whatever you like.. perhaps the checkboxes are better in this case
<mihir> hmm t1mp yup , that looks more convienent to users i feel
<mihir> this*
<ahayzen> nik90_, +1 on the coreapps mail :)
<nik90_> ahayzen: thnx. I hope I dint miss anything
<ahayzen> nik90_, nope don't think so looks good :)
<dpm> t1mp, bzoltan, so I wanted to look at what the multivalue option selector looks like, and it seems we're no longer shipping the showcase gallery?
<dpm> I've only got the HTML5 component gallery on my system now
<bzoltan> dpm:  I am positive that we are shipping it
<t1mp> dpm: in a meeting now, questions can go in #ubuntu-on-air ;)
<bzoltan> dpm: ubuntu-ui-toolkit-examples
<dpm> bzoltan, ah, wait, it might be because I installed some packages from a silo to test the i18n fix, and it ended up with a broken -examples package
<daker> Ashwin: what are you doing there ?
<bzoltan> dpm:  yes, there must be an upgrade issue
<t1mp> dpm: it is part of ubuntu-ui-toolkit-examples
<t1mp> ah bzoltan was faster :)
<dpm> :)
<ahayzen> nik90_, https://plus.google.com/u/0/114266526651378562082/posts/6d75rA7pf7W
 * ahayzen hides
<nik90_> hehe
<ahayzen> nik90_, probably loads of spelling/grammar errors lol
<nik90_> ahayzen: not to worry, I made tons of them as well
<ahayzen> nik90_, yey ... no wonder we doing programming :P
<bzoltan> nik90: I am doing the release test for the latest UITK and I see a strange failure with the clock app
<nik90_> +1
<t1mp> nik90_: awesome blog post :)
<nik90_> t1mp: thnx.
<nik90_> bzoltan: you have a log?
<bzoltan> nik90_: Yes, the error line is this: "ERROR: ubuntu_clock_app.tests.test_clock.TestClock.test_add_city_button_must_add_world_city" I will pastbin the longer version
<nik90_> ok
<bzoltan> nik90_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7536882/
<nik90_> bzoltan: hmm..is it a consistent failure? From the log, it seems that the newly added world city is not being detected by AP.
<bzoltan> nik90_:  I have never seen this failure before
<nik90_> bzoltan: can you run the tests again? I have seen it rarely before, but have not being able to reproduce it locally.
<bzoltan> nik90_:  sure I can do... I still have 3-4 hours tests to run and after that I will re-run the failing tests.
<nik90_> bzoltan: ok. I think it might have been a timing issue and not related to the UITK update
<bzoltan> nik90_: that was my speculation too :) but we better check it to be safe
<nik90_> true
<t1mp> nik90_: even better to get rid of the timing issues so we don't need to check again next time :)
<nik90_> t1mp: agreed. I will take a look at it.
<t1mp> thanks!
<t1mp> maybe elopio can give some tips how to avoid timing problems
<nik90_> t1mp: yeah I worked with him on the tests. But this is something that happened 1 out of 20 AP test runs, so it is a bit difficult to pinpoint where the timing issue lies.
<kalikiana> t1mp: the script I mentioned https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/pushToPhone/+merge/221260
<elopio> ping renato_, please remember my branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/address-book-app/refactoring_tests1
<kalikiana> t1mp: bzoltan [Ubuntu-phone] ANNOUNCING: New phablet-shell tool. ← awesome!
<bzoltan> kalikiana:  it is cool indeed
<AskUbuntu> Can the c++ api be used to develop scopes for Unity 7? | http://askubuntu.com/q/473546
<FellLnux> H !
<FellLnux> Hello
<FellLnux> ?
<daker> hi t1mp
<daker> t1mp: what will happen when you combine tabs with pagestack ?
<t1mp> daker: you can push Tabs as the first thing on a PageStack. That will then show the tabs drawer in the header.
<t1mp> daker: and if you push other Pages afterwards, you get the back button to return to the tabs
<t1mp> daker: other combinations (for example pagestack inside tabs, tabs on top of a pagestack) are not supported, and are discouraged by design
<daker> t1mp: ok, do you have the code of the demo you did show last week ?
<t1mp> yes, sec
<t1mp> daker: it is in the lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit bzr repository, see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/tests/resources/toolbar/header.qml
<t1mp> daker: if app developers want to combine tabs and pagestack, they can use Tabs.selectedTabIndex and PageStack.pop() in their code to navigate
<daker> t1mp: so here you can have tabs inside a pagestack ?
<t1mp> daker: yes, but only as the first item that is pushed on the pagestack
<t1mp> because then you don't need a back button
<t1mp> when you push something else on top of the tabs, you get the back button to return to the tabs
<daker> i see
<daker> the actions bar needs to show only two icons ? if there is more than two display the first icon + the dropdown menu icon ?
<t1mp> yes, that is the case when you have a back/tabs button on the left
<t1mp> if there is no button on the left, then the actions bar can show 3 icons or 2 icons + dropdown menu
<t1mp> daker: there is an extensive explanation here http://design.canonical.com/2014/03/new-apps-header/
<daker> t1mp: ok
<t1mp> the icon for the dropdown menu and the dropdown menu itself should get new visuals soon
<t1mp> I don't have them yet, but I have seen videos from design how it should look
<daker> t1mp: share :) i saw them too
<t1mp> I don't have them, I saw them last week in Malta
<t1mp> I have to finish some other stuff before I can work on that
<t1mp> jounih should have them. I don't know when he will be around since tomorrow is a holiday in many places
<daker> ok
<gerlowskija> Has anyone seen this warning/message when running core apps through the SDK: " Could not determine application identifier. HUD will not work properly.
<gerlowskija>  Provide your application identifier in $APP_ID environment variable."
<t1mp> gerlowskija: yes, I always get that when I run an app on desktop
<daker> gerlowskija: just ignore that message
<gerlowskija> t1mp: daker: That's what I figured, the app seems to start up fine.  So it doesn't affect anything?
<daker> gerlowskija: no that's for the HUD
<t1mp> gerlowskija: no, it doesn't affect anything.
<t1mp> I think we should disable that message
<gerlowskija> Ok, just checking I didn't have environment problems.  Thanks for the sanity check!
<rpadovani> daker, sorry for the late, but if you want a 'real' example of pagestack inside tabs with new header: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/newHeader
<rpadovani> you have to resize the app in phone mode
<rpadovani> (just set a less width)
<daker> ok thanks :)
<rpadovani> and please leave a comment in the MR if something is broken :-)
<t1mp> rpadovani: ahh I just got an update for reminders-app and it works now :) (I had problems with the account before)
<rpadovani> yeah \o/
<t1mp> rpadovani: I am working on search boxes in the new header :) maybe that will be interesting for your app too
<rpadovani> t1mp, yes, sure, now there is an icon, it would be beatiful!
<t1mp> rpadovani: https://www.dropbox.com/s/n3e60vwnu929ybn/Screenshot%202014-05-29%2000.16.13.png
<t1mp> rpadovani: I am still prototyping, to figure out which API works best
<nik90_> mhall119, popey: Who do I contact to host a hangout through ubuntu-on-air?
<popey> nik90_: jose
<nik90_> popey: thnx. Was making sure I contacted the right person.
<nik90_> t1mp: wow it looks so awesome
<t1mp> nik90_: :)
<t1mp> nik90_: the branch is here in case you want to try it out - https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/110-headerInput
<t1mp> nik90_: but beware that probably the API is going to change, I'm just testing now
<nik90_> t1mp: hell yeah..will try it out tomorrow morning
<t1mp> :)
 * t1mp off now. Good night everyone
<fdafweaf> Hi I've got a question about feedback I got submitting an app to the app store
<fdafweaf> Where do I put the app icon?
<fdafweaf> http://askubuntu.com/questions/417369/what-does-desktop-icon-mean/417370 doesn't specify
<fdafweaf> popey, you're the one who answered the question, could you clarify it?
<fdafweaf> Specifically Agmenor's request for clarification
<popey> fdafweaf: hi
<popey> just put the icon in the root directory of your app
<fdafweaf> Ok
<fdafweaf> Thanks
<popey> and set Icon=foo.png
<popey> e.g. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/bbcnewswebapp/view/head:/bbcnews.desktop
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-29
<fdafweaf> Thank you!
<popey> np
<fdafweaf> popey I also edited your answer to clarify that the icon can go in the root directory
<fdafweaf> I'm trying to figure out how long a button is pressed in QML, is that possible?
<mihir> Good Morning :)
<dpm> morning mihir
<rpadovani> t1mp: looks beautiful, congrats! I'll try it in the weekend
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Learn About Composting Day! :-D
<vthompson> nik90_, ahayzen_ popey Is there an agenda for the Core Apps Meeting in 40 minutes? I hadn't planned on bringing any content.
<ahayzen_> vthompson, basically this https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-coreapps/msg00734.html
<vthompson> Rather large list.
<ahayzen_> hah
<vthompson> I suggest one topic is Clock redesign since that should impact large amounts of overall work with the apps
<ahayzen_> vthompson, yep
<ahayzen_> vthompson, i guess if people wanted to help us they could dogfood the mediascanner2 branch
<jose> nik90_: ping
<ahayzen_> jose, if ur asking about the coreapps meeting in a bit this may help if nik90_ isn't around in the interim period https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-coreapps/msg00734.html
<nik90_> jose: pong
<ahayzen_> nik90_, o/
<jose> thanks ahayzen_ :)
<nik90_> vthompson: no worries, I got some stuff to talk about
<jose> nik90_: talked to one of the guys?
<nik90_> jose: yes...popey will take the lead
<nik90_> vthompson, ahayzen_: We don't talk about the clock redesign this week until the designs are made public i am afraid
<jose> nik90_: awesome. you have a name for the session? I'm scheduling it right now
<ahayzen_> nik90_, ah yes
<nik90_> vthompson, ahayzen_ ^^ name suggestions pls
<ahayzen_> nik90_, Core Apps Discussion ? or something
<nik90_> jose ^^
<jose> nik90_: and also, you think we could have the discussion at #ubuntu-on-air?
<jose> ack
<nik90_> jose: you mean during the hangout? well I am not sure..but after the first meeting today we will know for sure
<nik90_> jose: this will be scheduled once a week from now on..but I will let you know of the details about that later
<jose> nik90_: ok, I'm listing it to be here
<nik90_> jose: ok
<nik90_> ahayzen_: can you think of some topics for today..I have some in mind, but just to be sure
<jose> nik90_: should be at ubuntuonair.com/calendar now
 * ahayzen_ is thinking
<nik90_> jose: awesome..thnx
<jose> not a prob :)
<ahayzen_> nik90_, we could actually check that the new header API is sufficient for all of us
<ahayzen_> nik90_, as we don't really know wht we all want/need from it
<nik90_> ahayzen_: yeah my first point of discussion was the new header and toolbar stuff.
<ahayzen_> \o/
<nik90_> ahayzen_: 2nd point is about the use of the bottom edge
<ahayzen_> yep
<ahayzen_> awesome
<nik90_> I also wanted to talk about the translation stuff..which is common to everyone
<nik90_> dpm: ping
<ahayzen_> nik90_, yep we have one bug i saw that got a rtm2014 tag
<nik90_> ahayzen_: me too
<ahayzen_> nik90_, also we could review wht each of us *needs* to do for RTM and wht we *want* to do for RTM
<nik90_> ahayzen_: true ..nice one
<nik90_> brb..having a quick lunch
<ahayzen_> nik90_, sweet
<popey> nik90_: I will start the hangout a few mins early so we can get people invite in
<nik90_> ok
<nik90_> popey: you got the link to the hangout?
<davmor2> nik90_: I like the new header
<nik90_> davmor2: sweet..which image is the new clock in?
<davmor2> nik90_: it's just an update on it's own so it would be the next image that will get it in by default
<nik90_> davmor2: ah ok
<vthompson> nik90_, looks like v1.0.420 is avail in the store ;)
<nik90_> vthompson: yeah popey told me he pushed it to the store today
<vthompson> nik90_, which means that clock, as well as calendar, are broke on my Trusty machine without the new SDK :(
<ahayzen_> nik90_, ooo shiny new header for clock awesome \o/
<nik90_> vthompson: dont you have the SDK PPA?
<nik90_> vthompson: as long as you have the PPA, it should be fine
<ahayzen_> vthompson, you sure they are broke they should fallback right?
<vthompson> ahayzen_, nik90_ will be even more shiny once the icon coloring issue is resolved :)
<ahayzen_> vthompson, hah
<dpm> hey nik90_
<nik90_> dpm: hey, sry I didnt ask this way earlier, but are you free to join us in the core apps hangout in the next 5 minutes?
<vthompson> ahayzen_, it's really just any app that uses the new toolbar in header
<nik90_> dpm: it is a ubuntu-on-air hangout where we discuss common issues in the core apps and general discussion
<nik90_> dpm: we wanted to also touch upon the translation topic briefly
<ahayzen_> vthompson, but i thought it should just use the old one if the new one doesn't exist...we were only a special case because we had custom stuff
<vthompson> ahayzen_, we just simply got lucky
<dpm> nik90_, sure, just send me the link to the hangout, and I'll be more than happy to
<nik90_> dpm: awesome
<nik90_> dpm: popey has the link..
<ahayzen_> vthompson, 'lucky'
<nik90_> popey: ^^
<popey> dpm: there's a couple of links above to click apps which need uploading to the store when you have a moment
<ahayzen_> nik90_, dpm, yeah would be good to know wht we have left in terms of translations todo before RTM
<dpm> nik90_, I just came back home from a break and I have like 10 pings, I might be a few minutes late, but I'll join in a minute
<ahayzen_> nik90_, eg https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1318008
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1318008 in Ubuntu Clock App "Core apps .desktop files do not included translated strings" [High,In progress]
<dpm> ahayzen_, good idea
<dpm> popey, I cannot see the links to the click apps needing uploading. Were they in a ping to me earlier on?
<popey> dpm: yes
<popey> dpm: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.sudoku_1.1.207_all.click http://people.canonical.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.weather_1.1.261_all.click
<dpm> popey, cool, thanks. Do you have the link to the on-air hangout too? I'll join now
<popey> pm'ed
<ahayzen_> vthompson, https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1247865
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1247865 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Pages Stack misses animations" [High,In progress]
<vthompson> example: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-calculator-app/merge-desktop/+merge/219902
<rpadovani> vthompson, ahayzen_ nik90_ I have half an hour, could I join? :-)
<nik90_> rpadovani: yeah
<ahayzen_> rpadovani, yeah :) popey ^^
<rpadovani> thanks guys, time to back to study, see you o/
<ahayzen_> rpadovani, thanks have fun :)
<vthompson> rpadovani, enjoy!
<nik90_> ahayzen_: would you be able to send an email out to the mailing list with a summary of today's meeting? And if possible assign our names next to the work items.
<ahayzen_> nik90_, i'll try and make a proper list in a bit :)
<nik90_> ahayzen_: :)
<rpadovani> Yeah, inline comments on Launchpad \o/
<rpadovani> (yes yes, I'm going to study)
<nik90_> rpadovani: lol
<ahayzen_> rpadovani, yeah i just saw tht
<nik90_> popey: Could you check your calendar to see if it is possible to have the clock app meeting earlier? This would be for this week alone. I hope that's ok
<popey> nik90_: one hour earlier okay?
<popey> or two
<nik90_> popey: two would be preferable
<popey> ok!
<nik90_> awesome thnx
<balloons> ahayzen_, we can migrate back here :-) Yes, push it and I can edit
<popey> np
<ahayzen_> balloons, cool :)
<ahayzen_> balloons, pushed
<nik90_> balloons: how are you doing now?
<ahayzen_> balloons, did you pick up the ubuflu from Malta? ...  i did comment out one bit in patch_home which i didn't know if it was needed or not?
<balloons> ahayzen_, what;s the branch again?
<ahayzen_> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/use-mediascanner2.0/+merge/214140 (lp:~music-app-dev/music-app/use-mediascanner2.0)
<balloons> ahayzen_, yes I got some horrible ubuflu.. I haven't been sick like that since.. well I can't remember..
<ahayzen_> balloons, oh god :( poor you, hope your feeling better now
<balloons> oO lp has inline diff comments now?
<ahayzen_> balloons, yep \o/
<ahayzen_> nik90_, http://ubuntuonair.com/ chose a lovely photo of us all ;)
<balloons> ahayzen_, ok so I pushed some updates. Now, I'm curious what is up with mediascanner 2 as far as _patch_mediascanner_home is concerned
<dpm> oSoMoN, argh, I'm juggling so many apps in my head that I've forgotten the ones you've pinged me about this morning. It was Gallery and which other one?
<ahayzen_> balloons, well i attempted to sort it out myself lol... if you rollback 1 rev it was working with /tmp when unconfined ... i should probably try my changes to see if they work unconfined...
<popey> ahayzen_: haha! brilliant
<ahayzen_> popey, the ubuntuonair image?
<ahayzen_> balloons, hmm even unconfined i get apparmor issues \o/
<nik90_> ahayzen_: good lord
<ahayzen_> nik90_, hah youtube always manages to pick the most awkward preview lol
<nik90_> ahayzen_: indeed
 * nik90_ hopes there is another on-air session by someone else to quickly replace it before it goes viral :P
<ahayzen_> +1
<popey> ahayzen_: yeah ☻
<ahayzen_> :)
 * popey screenshots
<balloons> ahayzen_, so do you know what mediascanner2 needs
<ahayzen_> balloons, define needs?
<balloons> I guess I should investigate the sql file.. did victor setup this?
<ahayzen_> balloons, as in the environment
<ahayzen_> balloons, yeah he set it up, if you go back one revision it was all working in /tmp when unconfined
<balloons> ahayzen_, yes.. does it need to be patched at all? If we place the files inside a blank home is that enough?
<ahayzen_> balloons, yeah he makes it go through sql db and patch the location
<nik90_> popey: dont you dare screenshot that moment :P
<ahayzen_> balloons, i think it was giving gstreamer /home/phablet/Music/abc and then gstreamer was complaining tht didn't exist so by patching the URL to the real location it then works
<ahayzen_> balloons, so if the tests pass and setup the environment correctly on the desktop then does that mean we have done the mediascanner2 patching right...it is just down to apparmor on device ? right
<ahayzen_> ....poor balloons is being pinged from all channels
<balloons> ahayzen_, yes, give me a minute :-) I need to have a look and make sure I think it's good
<ahayzen_> balloons, FYI trying your changes i get 'AttributeError: 'TestMainWindow' object has no attribute 'local_location'' on the desktop
<balloons> ahayzen_, whoops, I pushed that
<balloons> rollback 1 rev :-)
<oSoMoN> dpm: gallery and camera
<dpm> bfiller, sergiusens, could one of you do an upload of gallery and camera to the store? oSoMoN got the landings done, and the final step is to do the store upload. The uploads contain translations for the MAE image
<dpm> thanks!
<sergiusens> dpm: sure
<dpm> excellent, thanks
<mihir> popey: we meeting ?
<balloons> ahayzen_, ok, what victor did looks fine. So trying on the device now
<ahayzen_> balloons, cool thanks :)
<ahayzen_> balloons, we may have some extra changes to land in the branch before landing, so don't top approve yet if it does start working :)
<mihir> nik90_: ping !!
<balloons> ahayzen_, apparmor erros
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7544237/
<firts> Hi!
<firts> everybody!
<firts> I need help with a project, I'm starting with ubuntu sdk
<firts> I need yo know where i can found the best information for install ubuntu touch in a chinese tablet
<nik90_> mihir: pong
<mihir> nik90_: got it , the on Air link.
<nik90_> mihir: ah ok
<ahayzen_> balloons, yeah thts wht i suffer from? is that us or you guys?
<balloons> firts, developer.ubuntu.com
<balloons> firts, although the instructions are in english
<balloons> ahayzen_, looking into it now with jamie
<ahayzen__> cool
<dpm> popey, do you think we could do the Calc, Calendar and Music uploads today? I think these are the most important ones for the MAE image right now. Tomorrow should be fine too, but I'll be away (swapping today's bank holiday)
<popey> dpm: I'm as keen to do them as you are, but we're blocked on AP tests... see balloons ^
<dpm> popey, on all 3 of them?
<dpm> balloons, if you're looking at AP fixes already, would you mind prioritizing Calc, Calendar and Music (whichever the order)? I'd like to have them uploaded to the store this week to include the new translations, ready for the final MAE image on Monday
<popey> dpm: yes.
<dpm> ack, thanks
<balloons> to be fair, we're blocked on apparmor, :-) But yes, I'm working today just for you dpm.. I know you want them released
 * dpm hugs balloons
<balloons> thanks for the heads up on calc tho.. wasn't on my list
<balloons> of priorities anyway
<dpm> balloons, yeah, calc is a good one to test the translations of app names in the click scope. Once it lands, it should appear translated in the grid of app icons/names
<balloons> ahayzen__, still about? I seem to have calendar free of apparmor issues now
<ahayzen__> balloons, yep i'l currently waiting for mediascanner2 to be rebuilt in the silo so my image is a bit broken
<ahayzen__> *i'm
<balloons> I'll try the same on music and see if it will also work. If so, I'll just leave my approval on the mp and let you guys finish it
<ahayzen__> balloons, awesome thanks :)
<balloons> so popey what's wrong with calc -- does it also require the app isolation?
<popey> balloons: I understood it was also broken, am I mistaken?
<popey> if so I'll test now
<balloons> popey, I didn't try it yet.. thought I'd ask first
<balloons> popey, this is for calendar: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-ap-env-setup/+merge/221416
<balloons> I ran on my device and I see one failure on monthview
<popey> ☹
<balloons> popey, shall I push the test isolation changes for music seperately to trunk, rather than just in the mediascanner 2 merge?
<popey> please
<balloons> popey, so as a follow-up, i see the apparmor errors on calc too. The weird part is, it's not doing any faking
<popey> balloons: ☹
<balloons> popey, I'm trying v266 now on the device to see if it's better. It does seem to run better, but I still see the errors
<balloons> apparmor errors that is
<balloons> popey, r266 of calc works fine for me
<balloons> I take it we require the newer version though?
<rpadovani> balloons, if you are talking about the autopilot fails on last trunk of calc, I'm fixing it, ETA 15 min
<balloons> rpadovani, I've been knee-deep in apparmor issues, and got lost in calc having the same issues.. but it was my fault
<balloons> so I got sidetracked.. but yea, if you are on it, awesome. I'm happy to confirm the fix when you are reay
<nik90_> popey, mhall119: do you know rick spencer's blog url?
<nik90_> I think I may have an idea for an UOS app dev session :)
<popey> nik90_: http://theravingrick.blogspot.co.uk/
<mhall119> http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/
<mhall119> damn you and your fact pasting
<mhall119> fast
<popey> ya
<nik90_> popey, mhall119: sweet..thnx
<mhall119> nik90_: maps?
<nik90_> mhall119: yup :D
<popey> balloons: well, trunk is 275...
<mhall119> +1 if you can get him to give that session
<nik90_> mhall119: currently drafting a post on g+ .. hope he accepts :)
<balloons> popey, yep, looks like r275 will be good in a moment. I've also sorted music and calendar
<popey> sweet
<balloons> just need to do testing on music now, then calc one last time
<nik90_> mhall119: how many sessions do you require for the app dev track?
<balloons> until it's full :-)
<mhall119> ^^
<ahayzen__> nik90_, sounds like you need to make a list of sessions ;)
<nik90_> hmm, I think we could ask jhodapp for a session on the new media-hub perhaps
<nik90_> ahayzen__: yup..
 * nik90_ wonders when the whole list joke wears off :P
<ahayzen__> lol
<popey> maybe next year sometime I think.
<nik90_> popey: I hope that's not an educated guess..
<ahayzen__> hah
<popey> no, thats in my calendar.
<ahayzen__> popey, were you ok with that extra work item?
 * mhall119 blames popey
<popey> sure.
<mhall119> nik90_: ^^ ask him how long that joke has been going on
<ahayzen__> popey, thanks :)
<nik90_> popey: ^^
<nik90_> mhall119: in the create meeting form, I see two field video recording and override breaks..what are they for?
<nik90_> mhall119: aren't all session recorded?
<popey> at least 4 years
<ahayzen__> popey, wht did you do in the first place or can you not remember now lol
<nik90_> ahayzen__: how the bloody hell did I and popey get so many work items from today's meeting, eh?
<nik90_> :P
<ahayzen__> nik90_, i don't know...
 * ahayzen__ hides
<mhall119> nik90_: the video recording field is legacy, from in-person UDS
<mhall119> same with the override breaks
<mhall119> neither of them do anything in an online UDS
<nik90_> mhall119: ah ok.
<ahayzen__> nik90_, i watched the video twice and assigned them as we said in the meeting lol
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/blamepopey.png
<nik90_> popey: how come you dont have a blame.popey.com ?
<ahayzen__> +1
<popey> someone else made http://blamepopey.com/
<nik90_> lol
<ahayzen__> hah
<nik90_> alrite we got 4 sessions for the app dev track..yay! http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/all/
<nik90_> ahayzen__: did you notice "deploying popey_exploit-0.3-alpha" ...
<ahayzen__> nik90_, yep lol
<rpadovani> balloons, as usal when I try to do something with autopilot, effective ETA >> >> >> aspected ETA, lol
<rpadovani> sorry
<drizzle> Is there a wy to identify how long a button is pressed for in QML?
<rpadovani> drizzle, start a timer onClicked() emited and stop it onReleased()? A bit overkiller, maybe
<drizzle> rpadovani: thanks, that confirms what I suspected, but I'm pretty new to QT... how do I start a timer?
<drizzle> Is it a qml thing or do I have to do it in QT?
<rpadovani> drizzle, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtQml.Timer/ but I'm sure there will be a better way. No idea at the moment here, sorry
<drizzle> That's excellent, thank you so much
<mhall119> nik90_: are you planning on running the sessions you've added to Summit?
<drizzle> Looking at the documentation for Timers, there doesn't seem to be a way to access the runtime of the timer after it's stopped
<mhall119> nik90_: also, FYI, ricks is still in Malta this week
<mhall119> drizzle: what are you trying to do with your Timer?
<rpadovani> drizzle, onReleased: {takeTime(); stopTimer(); calculateDifference()}
<drizzle> mhall119: I'm trying to figure out how to identify how long a button was pressed so that I can make a morse code practice app
<mhall119> drizzle: ah, then you don't want Timer
<mhall119> Timer is for triggering events in the code after a given interval
<mhall119> use a MouseArea http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtQuick.MouseArea/
<nik90_> mhall119: yeah I intend to run the clock app reboot, convergence and sdk feedback
<nik90_> mhall119: that's about it though, I will look for people now to run the session by themselves
<mhall119> onPressed you grab the current datetime, onReleased you grab it again, then you subtract the onReleased time from the onPressed time, and you have your press length
<mhall119> nik90_: ok, I just wanted to make sure, don't spread yourself to thin
<drizzle> mhall119: thanks, I'll check that out
<drizzle> rpadovani: thanks for your help as well, I appreciate that someone was here to answer my question :)
<nik90_> mhall119: yeah...the clock app reboot will help me in my clock app as well. that should be ok. The sdk feedback is a discussion, so i don't need to do much except host the hangout
<nik90_> mhall119: I will prepare a presentation for the convergence one..
<mhall119> drizzle: you can see how nik90_ did the same thing here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/view/head:/stopwatch/StopwatchPage.qml
<nik90_> drizzle: actually yeah, why don't you read the time when the user presses the button and also when they release it. The difference should telll you how long it has been pressed
<rpadovani> ah, right, mhall119 and nik90_ have a better idea than mine :D
<drizzle> Hey, it's been years since I coded anything, so all your ideas are great to me ;)
<drizzle> Somewhere, my intro to CS teacher is shaking his head at me
<nik90_> drizzle, rpadovani: to be honest both methods seem fine. So just use one that seems easy for you
<rpadovani> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1324476/+merge/221458
<rpadovani> It took me 4xETA, :D
<mhall119> drizzle: intro to CS was probably teaching Java, so all those rules are out anyway :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-30
<AskUbuntu> How to generate final applicattion to publish in Ubuntu Touch Apps? | http://askubuntu.com/q/474194
<fdafweaf> The Stats page for myapps.developer.ubuntu.com indicates that i have 17 downloads of my app, and it shows a pie chart breakdown by country, but the line graph at the top of the page doesn't have any data in it
<fdafweaf> Is that expected behavior?
<fdafweaf> IS there a way to generate arbitrary tones using QT?
<T_W> Hello
<T_W> Running 14.04, tried to install the SDK from the Software Center
<T_W> Got a conflict with modemmanager
<T_W> Weird
<T_W> Ring a bell with anyone?
<justCarakas> gooooood morning all :D
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Loomis Day! :-D
<kalikiana> jounih: I think I got the issue with push_to_phone.sh sorted if you wanna give it another try, the issue was that Themes weren't being copied recursively https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/pushToPhone/+merge/221260
<elopio> renato_: now I have two branches for you :)
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/address-book-app/refactoring_tests1/+merge/220753
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/address-book-app/qmltest1/+merge/221263
<renato_> elopio, ok I will take a look, thanks
<balloons> rpadovani, sorry about last night I lost power. :-) I'm checking your merge on my device now
<rpadovani> balloons, thanks :-)
<balloons> looks like the jenkins slaves are having a bit of trouble
<nik90_> rpadovani: hey do you happen to know how to update the pot file for the clock app?
<nik90_> rpadovani: nevermind, I figured it :)
 * popey pounces on balloons 
<balloons> hey popey
<popey> http://imgur.com/gallery/d9IxxRv ← me
<balloons> haha! cats
<popey> and balloons!
<balloons> so currently the utopic test slave is down on jenkins.. can't build anything
<balloons> since everyone is in malta, I'm getting concerned on how much longer to wait and see if they respond to my ping
<balloons> popey, I guess the worse case scenario we build clicks from unlanded mp's?
<popey> Gah.
<popey> balloons: who do you specifically need to poke?
<popey> I imagine some are on flights already or en route to airports
<balloons> popey, I was thinking francis, but honestly anyone in ci should be able to poke the poke and get it going agian
<balloons> popey, http://91.189.93.70:8080/computer/mediumtests-utopic-slave/?
<balloons> I can't run the reboot job
<popey> balloons: can you poke msm and see who is still there? She's about all day.
<balloons> popey, I think we'll get a response soon enough
<popey> ok
<popey> best to ping cihelp in #ubuntu-ci-eng really
<popey> they have that on hilight
<balloons> yes, there's a few pings in there
<balloons> I told msm to have them just go look at the channel
<renato_> popey, do you know if is possible to run the calendar app from qtcreator into the device?
<popey> renato_: yes and no, its missing a .desktop file so you have to make one I think...
<popey> I never do that
<frecel> http://i.imgur.com/mf4Gwaf.png
<frecel> what is causing this?
<renato_> popey, who can help me with that?
<frecel> renato_: I would just look up a desktop file from a template and modifyit so it works with the calendar app
<popey> frecel: ask zbenjamin
<t1mp> frecel: that's a bug for zbenjamin , he'll be back on Monday
<frecel> well that sucks because I mainly wanted to take a screenshot of another bug on the device :D
<renato_> frecel, I created a desktop file like that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7551692/
<renato_> but still not working
<frecel> It's kinda hard for me to look into this right now since I can't use my phone with the sdk
<frecel> are you getting any useful error messages?
<frecel> popey: So I made a little webapp, installed it on my phone and I'm getting a browser error instead of a website
<popey> oof
<popey> what error?
<popey> and can you push the code so I can test too?
<frecel> popey: the weird thing is that it says "it appears you are having trouble viewing: http://cookies/
<popey> ooer
<popey> for your sdk issue, can you delete the device and re-detect it?
<frecel> no, the sdk won't let me do that
<popey> what, delete the device?
<popey> tools -> options -> devices -> unplug device -> repeatedly hit "remove" button
<frecel> the remove button is shaded out
<popey> is the phone plugged in?
<frecel> yes, the current state even says ready to use
<popey> so unplug then click remove
<popey> then close qtc, re-open qtc, plug in phone
<frecel> hmmm
<renato_> frecel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7551836/
<renato_> frecel, this is the message that I got, I do not know how to get more info
<frecel> popey: I blugged my phone directly to my pc rather than through USB hub and now it works
<frecel> odd
<popey> renato_: might be easier to just go to the directory and "click-buddy build --dir . --provision"
<popey> renato_: that'll build a click package, and install it onto the phone
<renato_> popey, I was trying to debug the app
<renato_> popey, do you know how I can manually run the app after install the click package?
<popey> i think you can via upstart
<renato_> popey, I found the problem in the call manager branch \o/
<popey> heh
<popey> $ start application APP_ID=com.ubuntu.calendar
<popey> thats how I thought you did it
<renato_> popey, https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/CalManagement/+merge/213355/comments/530397
<popey> renato_: that looks like one for jdstrand ^
<frecel> popey: http://i.imgur.com/W5CoHFD.png
<frecel> this is what I'm getting when I try to use webapp container
<balloons> popey, so francis is still fixing jenkins, but we have the calc mp, tested on my device, should be good. The music mp has been a bit hard to test, but should also work just fine. Finally calendar which I tested fine yesterday seems to be having new apparmor issues on today's image ;-( I'm contemplating what to do
<ahayzen> popey, the latest utopic mediascanner2 packages don't run on trusty as they require libdbus-cpp3 which doesn't exist in trusty, so we may have to think of a different plan for trusty+ppa :/
<popey> ahayzen: ugh
<ahayzen> popey, yeah :/
<balloons> ping rpadovani
<balloons> rpadovani, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1324476/+merge/221458 has pep8 errors :-) Can you fix?
<balloons> rpadovani, tests/autopilot/ubuntu_calculator_app/emulators.py:272:17: E126 continuation line over-indented for hanging indent
<balloons> rpadovani, nvm, I did it and resubmitted. Enjoy your night good sir
<ahayzen> balloons, wht is the plan with our mediascanner2 branch? i'm currently using silo-016 to test the new mediascanner2 but the AP tests didn't create the environment correctly
<balloons> ahayzen, if you need / want to land right now, we should back out the AP env changes and use basic file backup / restore
<balloons> ahayzen, meaning, remove the mediascanner and music dirs, then restore them when done
<ahayzen> balloons, we are waiting for mediascanner2 to first land in the image... then we hope to land our branch
<balloons> basically apparmor can't be easily made to play nice
<ahayzen> balloons, but we under pressure from above to migrate as it allows them to remove grilo from the image
<balloons> ahayzen, so does it need to go now?
<ahayzen> balloons, heh ... it has been ASAP for the past two weeks
<balloons> ahayzen, if that's the case then we should remove the AP env isolation stuff
<balloons> it just isn't going to work at the moment
<ahayzen> balloons, so go back to unconfined? and then rollback the patch_home to when it was doing it in /tmp as Victor originally made?
<balloons> ahayzen, trunk is unconfined again
<ahayzen> balloons, cool i'll merge with trunk and revert the tests...
<balloons> victor approved the change back this morning, and I'm pushing that version into the store.. So one last version before mediascanner2
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> balloons, and last on the old framework
<balloons> ahayzen, I'm not sure that means you should do the same with mediascanner 2
<balloons> ahayzen, what's in there now should work with unconfined
<ahayzen> balloons, ok i'll merge with trunk and try AP tests again
<balloons> heh, it's the fix to all problems
<qtros> Hi all
<danielbeck1> Hello. I would like to get the x86 ubuntu-touch emulator to work. However, the screen stays black.
<danielbeck1> I can login with adb.
<qtros> popey when will Shorts meeting start? :)
<danielbeck1> I posted the log when starting the emulator here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7553065/
<ahayzen> balloons, it appears to be running the tests with my library rather than the fake one
<ahayzen> balloons, note the latest mediascanner2 packages i *think* use dbus could this be causing this?
<balloons> qtros, is there a shorts meeting this afternoon?
<qtros> balloons I think yes, but not sure
<balloons> danielbeck1, on trusty or utopic?
<danielbeck1> trusty
<balloons> ahayzen, you are correct they use dbus. There is supposed to be an apparmor policy written for it
<balloons> ahayzen, logs are welcome.. I'm getting lost as to what's up now :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, ok so this is unconfined...it is attempting to run the tests...the app starts the library that appears is my one not the test environment..this is the full trace of the tests i ran http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7553169/
<ahayzen> balloons, i assume because it is going via dbus now we have to modify the way we are faking home?
<balloons> ahayzen, ohh I forget I saw these and was bother by them: /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene: unrecognised option '--url='
<balloons> /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene: invalid option -- 'I'
<balloons> sorry to sidetrack..
<ahayzen> balloons, tht has been around for ages
<ahayzen> balloons, think it is something todo with our command line options?
<balloons> ahayzen, yes and yes
<balloons> ahayzen, main.cpp and what AP is passing should line up
<ahayzen> balloons, main.cpp?
<balloons> isn't that then name of the file.. well, you know what I mean. where the command line options are specified :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, set(EXEC "qmlscene -qt5 ${MAIN_QML} --url=%u -I ./plugins")
<ahayzen> balloons, in the cmake? and then processed in the music-app.qml
<balloons> I'm just going to end up opening the project
<balloons> heh
<ahayzen> hah
<balloons> let me pull the branch I guess
<ahayzen> balloons, ah
<balloons> ahayzen, if AP works can this land?
<ahayzen> balloons, you *will* require the new mediascanner2 to run it
<ahayzen> balloons, if AP passes, mediascanner2 lands... and Victor, me, u and pope y are all happy then yes :)
<balloons> danielbeck1, I would try asking on #ubuntu-touch, but it's REALLY quiet today because of folks traveling and the late hour
<balloons> ahayzen, in other words.. my brain is still kind of spinning and I have to run in an hour :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, the new packages are here https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-016/
<balloons> so how can I be the most helpful to you in that time?
<ahayzen> balloons, hah no worries so much going on lol
<danielbeck1> balloons: ok, thanks.
<ahayzen> balloons, basically how can i get the AP tests to pass on this MP when running on device https://code.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/use-mediascanner2.0/+merge/214140
<balloons> ahayzen, let's solve the command line errors.. that's simple
<ahayzen> balloons, ok :)
<balloons> the AP tests I'm not sure if we need to back out the env changes or not
<balloons> and I'm not sure I can easily arrive at a conclusion
<ahayzen> ok understood
<balloons> ok, let's have a look now
<balloons> right, so I was thinking there was a compiled binary for some reason.. there's not
<balloons> ahayzen, so I guess just fix the cmake line.. simple
<ahayzen> balloons, i guess?
<balloons> ahayzen, well, the things is, you support passing url's right
<balloons> really it's the -I plugins that really confuses.. you don't have any
<ahayzen> balloons, yep via command line args or via the uri-handler
<ahayzen> balloons, we did/do have grilo
<balloons> ahayzen, right but this branch should remove that right/.
<ahayzen> balloons, yep mediascanner removes it... this is where the arguments are processed http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/music-app.qml#L118
<ahayzen> *mediascanner2
<balloons> ahayzen, ahh ok, well let me correct the ap env isolation code a little bit
<ahayzen> balloons, cool thanks
<balloons> I will at least change it to what works for calendar
<ahayzen> balloons, if u need to test on device...installing silo 016 should allow it to run...or i can run it :)
<ahayzen> :)
<balloons> it's pushed
<balloons> run away
<ahayzen> \o/
 * ahayzen keeps getting 'requested revno (486) is later than given known revno (476)' and similar in his autopilot run script :S
<ahayzen> let me run it manually something is going wrong here...
<ahayzen> balloons, when running phablet-click-test-setup i get ^^ error that is because it has the AP tests of a later branch already there, so i can ignore it right?
<balloons> ahayzen, you shouldn't need to run phablet-click-test-setup
<balloons> just adb push the tests over and run them
<ahayzen> balloons, i usually do a click-buddy then phablet-test-run ?
<balloons> ahayzen, yep that's fine
<balloons> ahayzen, but if you haven't changed the app, you can literally just push the new tests
<balloons> adb push tests/autopilot/ /home/phablet/autopilot/
<ahayzen> balloons, hmm it is still the same, the 'real' library is appear rather than the 'fake' one
<ahayzen> *appearing
<balloons> ahayzen, ok, can you send log again?
<ahayzen> balloons, ok...let me cancel...
<balloons> and I'll undo the env stuff I think and do the backup / replace
<balloons> it's weird.. you should see errors.. but of course you put on unconfined, so
<ahayzen> balloons, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7553290/
<balloons> ahayzen, this is concerning: 19:35:00.431 INFO logging:45 - str: Set the value of an initctl environment variable. Arguments ('/home/phablet',). Keyword arguments: {}.
<balloons> ohh nvm I get it
<balloons> it's unsetting it because of the error
<balloons> ahayzen, how do I get the silo?
<ahayzen> balloons, something like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7553358/
<ahayzen> balloons, it is this PPA https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-016/
<balloons> ahayzen, I'm looking at _patch_mediascanner_home to make sure it's correct. I'm concerned
<balloons> ahayzen, do we need to stop / start the mediascanner service at all?
<ahayzen> balloons, i just restarted the device after to ensure everything was done correctly
<ahayzen> balloons, but yes it probably needs start and stopping
<balloons> I have mediascanner installed now.. going to restart
<ahayzen> :)
<balloons> ok, so the mediascanner db seems to be written to properly
<balloons> so, the service.. does it need anything special?
<ahayzen> balloons, do u experience the same as me?
<balloons> it's probably still running with the old db
<ahayzen> balloons, ah i don't think there were any db changes
<ahayzen> balloons, it was only exposing things for us in QML and adding dbus..but we could be safe and clean the db
<balloons> ahayzen, hehe, I broke it good now
<balloons> no music found :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, i've just removed my db and now rebooting
<ahayzen> balloons, seems to have reconstructed it correctly...
<ahayzen> balloons, u'll probably need to stop/start mediascanner to get it to recontruct the db
<balloons> ahayzen, so yea I'm thinking the db fackery we do  might need mediascanner to restart
<balloons> I'm trying to think how we go around it before..
<ahayzen> balloons, hmm but it was working before the move to this silo
<balloons> ahayzen, so stopping / starting breaks things
<balloons> let me try it unchanged
<ahayzen> ok
<ahayzen> damn this is more complex than it should be :/
<balloons> hah, same issue
<balloons> so for me it sees nothing
<ahayzen> and this is unconfined ;)
<ahayzen> for me when running the tests as of #487 it runs with whtever is in the 'real' db
<balloons> ahayzen, did you recompile apparmor?
<balloons> hmm did I?
<ahayzen> balloons, you are on image #56 right?
<ahayzen> balloons, do wht? how...?
<balloons> phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable
<balloons> well and.. hmm
<ahayzen> balloons, i sometimes do that...but does that need to be done *after* click-buddy?
<balloons> still no music found
<ahayzen> balloons, just ran that and then ran phablet-test-run still the same as before
<balloons> why aren't we seeing the same thing...
<ahayzen> balloons, do you have any normal music on device?
<balloons> ahayzen, yes
<ahayzen> balloons, ^^ is wht i mean by 'real'
<balloons> well.. heh, let's confirm that haah
<ahayzen> balloons, and when you run the app normally that appears?
<balloons> nvm
 * balloons facepams
<ahayzen> hah balloons it has been a long two weeks ;)
<balloons> ahayzen, I have music in the Music folder
<ahayzen> yep
<balloons> but the music doesn't see it.. so we are experiencing the same thing
<ahayzen> balloons, no mine does see what is in ~/Music
<ahayzen> balloons, if i run the app normally i see whtever is in ~/Music.... then if i run autopilot tests...it shows the data in ~/Music and tries to run the tests against it
<balloons> ahayzen, yep I get that. So for whatever reason it's not taking the isolation properly
<ahayzen> balloons, yep
<balloons> so I wiped all the configs and my music appears properly now :-)
<ahayzen> \o/ .... balloons but for autopilot it doesn't? or ... ?
<balloons> ok, now with the tests I again get blank
<ahayzen> :/
<balloons> this is going to be kind of painful
<ahayzen> heh i was fearing this was going to happen :(
<balloons> we need some debugging on the mediascanner service
<balloons> Operation failed Cannot open media index params at ""/home/phablet/autopilot/fakeenv/tmp3rdulo3b/.cache/mediascanner"
<ahayzen> sounds suspicious
<ahayzen> balloons, if you actually start mediascanner can you put debugging on like with mediascanner1?
<balloons> not sure.. I hope?
<ahayzen> balloons, or even just running $ mediascanner-service-2.0
<ahayzen> balloons, shows something
<balloons> ahayzen, why is music looking for an index there? we aren't creating one
<balloons> we are creating ~/.cache/mediascanner-2.0
<balloons> ohh.. heh, I still have the old music app, don't I?
<ahayzen> ah
<balloons> hahah
<ahayzen> oh god lol
<balloons> I was playing with the old one right before this
<ahayzen> too many things!
<balloons> lookey there, my current music!
<balloons> and I'm up to you now
<ahayzen> yey \o/
<ahayzen> now you can experience my issues lol
<balloons> yep
<balloons> just in time.. I've got to run
<ahayzen> yey have fun balloons :)
<balloons> cheers
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-31
<T_W> Anyone online?
<T_W> Trying to install ubuntu-sdk
<T_W> Getting conflict with modemmanager
<autobx> hi
<autobx> hi all any guide for beginner
<rpadovani> balloons, sorry, this week and next one I have no much time, thanks for your resubmit :-)
<gerlowskija> Do you have to import anything to add i18n.tr() calls to JavaScript files?  I'm getting a ReferenceError ('i18n is not defined') when I try to use it.  Looking it other places where it's used though (music-app/meta-database.js) I don't see any obvious imports I'm missing
<fdafweaf> Does anyone know if there's a way for me to see if anyone has rated my app?  I don't have a touch device that can run Ubuntu.
<ahayzen_> gerlowskija, have you imported the Ubuntu components?
<ahayzen_> gerlowskija, IIRC it is imported when you do 'import Ubuntu.Components 0.1' in your QML file
<gerlowskija> ahayzen_: so any QML file that uses my JS utils file needs to have the Ubuntu.Components import?
<gerlowskija> Thanks for the pointer btw
<ahayzen_> gerlowskija, erm we have the import on basically all of our QMLs as u can probably see in the music-app ;) idk try it
<fdafweaf> I'm really psyched that like 30 people have installed my app, but I can't tell if anyone's rated them
<ahayzen_> fdafweaf, which app?
<fdafweaf> failsauce
<ahayzen_> fdafweaf, 1 review... Szymon Waliczek: 'Awesome! Made my day'
<fdafweaf> Hahah
<ahayzen_> fdafweaf, 5 stars!
<fdafweaf> Oh man I'm on easy street now
<fdafweaf> Move over flappy bird!
<ahayzen_> hah lol
<gerlowskija> ahayzen: Hmm..as far as I can see, every QML file which imports ClockUtils.js (the file I'm trying to add i18n.tr() calls to) also imports Ubuntu.Components 0.1  Maybe I missed something though, I'll keep checking I guess
<fdafweaf> Well awesome, thanks ahayzen_ , I appreciate the help.
<ahayzen_> gerlowskija, yeah you would need to import it somewhere... what are you trying to do that needs it?
<ahayzen_> fdafweaf, no problem, have you tried the emulator on desktop yet if u don't have the device?
<fdafweaf> Oh, totally forgot about that
<fdafweaf> ahayzen_, thanks for the reminder! :)
 * ahayzen_ wonders if that would show the reviews
<gerlowskija> I'm trying to work on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1324177  My JS (and QML for that matter) are pretty rusty though.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324177 in Ubuntu Clock App "Make time more i18n-friendly" [Medium,Triaged]
<gerlowskija> Basically it's just wrapping i18n.tr() calls around the format strings for the displayed time in a section of ubuntu-clock-app
<ahayzen_> yeah tht *should* work
<ahayzen_> gerlowskija, it is imported in quite a few places maybe just one of them doesn't have the correct imports before? or is it failing everywhere?
<gerlowskija> Hmm, I'm not too sure.  My guess is that it's only failing in ClockPage.qml.
<gerlowskija> There's nothing in the debugging output in the SDK about any of the imports failing.
<ahayzen_> gerlowskija, what error message do you get then?
<gerlowskija> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7559451/
<ahayzen_> heh boom!
<gerlowskija> boom?
<ahayzen_> gerlowskija, loads of really useful errors messages lol
<ahayzen_> gerlowskija, you probably want to talk to nik90 when he is around
<gerlowskija> cool, thanks for the help/suggestions.  Most likely it's just a stupid mistake on my end, but if I don't figure it out before nik90 stops in again, I'll ask.
<popey> frecel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1325267
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1325267 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "App icons slide up under the header on mako #57" [Undecided,New]
<frecel> popey: I triggered it before by turning the screen off and then back on and swiping
<frecel> frecel: which means it's probably completely random
<popey> I'm having trouble downloading some apps
<popey> like guardian app
<popey> 2014-05-31 21:59:00,997 - WARNING - Error received from UDM during startDownload: Network Error
<popey> hmmm
<frecel> Installed just fine for me
<popey> you on #57?
<popey> just the four bugs filed tonight
<frecel> yes
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-01
<frecel> How would I go about listening for physical button presses (power, volume rocker) in bash?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-25
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, ping
<akiva-thinkpad> Well when you get this message. I just pushed an update to the autopilot plugin. I suggest you update, as it should now run display your results in the application panel like the rest of your run configs.
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, bzoltan if you are interested too. Don't bother reviewing the code yet, as I have not looked at the memory leaks you pointed out (I just got the email, havent checked the comments, and am going to bed)
<akiva-thinkpad> but yeah; this version feels pretty close.
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: good morning. i have just updated the find-in-page branch for webbrowser-app fixing the conflicts from trunk. the find in page branch in oxide has been merged, so i am rebuilding and checking out if everything works.
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, morning!
<oSoMoN> thanks for the update
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: anything urgent i should take care of ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, nothing urgent I think, I guess the next priority is keyboard shortcuts
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i am already on it
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and I noticed that there is this branch lp:~uriboni/webbrowser-app/suggestions-keyboard-navigation that is still floating around. would you be ok if I merged that into the keyboard navigation branch ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, probably, yes
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i mean, the branch i am creating based on https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/webbrowser-app/webbrowser-app-keyboard-shortcuts/+merge/249134 which I am taking over
<oSoMoN> yeah
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok cool
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ping
<mcphail> In a ubuntu-sdk-14.10 click chroot, /usr/lib/python2.7/ is heavily populated. On krillin RTM, the directory is almost empty. Why the difference?
<bzoltan> mcphail:  the chroot is a build + packaging environment when the device is runtime environment
<mcphail> bzoltan: unfortunately, it seems to be making a significant difference when trying to build a package. The configuration process sees the python scripts and expects them to be there in the install environment...
<mcphail> popey: ping
<popey> mcphail: pong
<mcphail> popey: http://themcphails.uk/bg1.png
<popey> haha!
<popey> nice work!
<mcphail> :)
<mcphail> some rough edges yet (such as it doesn't _actually_ work) but getting there
<popey> did you have to fettle sdl much more?
<mcphail> popey: no - the latest build of sdl seems fine
<mcphail> popey: lots of guddling about trying to get gemrb to load correct python libs etc
<popey> right
 * popey looks down http://osgameclones.com/ for SDL...
<mcphail> is there a way to force orientation if not using qml?
<popey> i don't know. t1mp may
<popey> if/when he's about
<popey> also mzanetti
 * popey pings the world
 * popey spies Theme Hospital on that list. CorsixTH on my phone. Oh my. Bloaty Head and Slack Tongue...
<mcphail> utter classic
<popey> ya
<mcphail> not sure if input works
<popey> would be interested to benchmark the GPU in the bq and meizu devices in SDL
<popey> can't imagine your dot thing was pushing it much
<mcphail> intro videos run very well
<mcphail> Unfortunately, when menu comes up the UI gets messed up
<mcphail> the apps scope gets overlaid semi-transparently. Don't know if it is a shell bug as it swipes clear if you begin a r->l swipe but blocks any attempt at input
<popey> wonder if it might be a good idea to have a qml wrapper around the app
<popey> which could set the orientation mode
<mcphail> popey: was thinking that myself
 * popey leaves
<popey> ttfn
<mcphail> cheerio
 * popey returns \o/
<ahayzen_> popey, who would i poke raise the priority of bug 1436110 (its still not been worked on and still causes chaos as you can see by the conversation with the person in #ubuntu-touch)
<ubot5> bug 1436110 in mediascanner2 "Music with invalid year field (-1) in metadata causes mediascanner to crash" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436110
<popey> ugh
<popey> jamesh
<popey> or thostr
<ahayzen_> i think he commented on the bug lol, i just feel it needs a milestone setting so its on someones list lol
<ahayzen_> oh it actually hasn't got a ms2 importance either, yeah maybe they are best to poke first
<popey> ahayzen_: will raise it at the next meeting
<ahayzen_> popey, awesome, thanks :-)
<mcphail> Is there a definitive source (bar the source code) for what can go into manifest.json?
<popey> mcphail: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~click-hackers/click/trunk/view/head:/doc/file-format.rst
<mcphail> cheers popey
<popey> np
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-26
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning all
<kalikiana> zsombi: got a comment https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/stylename/+merge/259928
<mcphail> Can I put out a "call for volunteers"? I'm hoping to get Infinity Engine games running on the phone using GemRB and SDL2. If you fancy helping to get Baldur's Gate running on Ubuntu Phone, please ping me. I'll be afk for large chunks of today but will get back to you. http://themcphails.uk/bg1.png
<timp> hello
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: do you ever run the web browser from qtcreator ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: recent commits in trunk seem to have broken the ability to run it from there
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, no, I confess I always run it from a terminal
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, what broke exactly?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: qtcreator sometimes chokes on this assignement: "readonly property var engines: ListModel { }" it thinks it is not valid QML and sometimes it won't let you run it until it is fixed. I say sometimes because reopening the project a few times seems to make it able to launch, even if it still complains. (surely a bug in qtcreator, but still)
<zsombi> kalikiana: hmm... you had a good point. So which would you prefer? with or without extension?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, ok, well maybe worth filing a bug against qtcreator?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, in other news I just a catchup call with design, I mentioned your idea of not allowing several new blank tabs, and they said it makes sense, so feel free to file a bug and go ahead with implementation
<oSoMoN> s/just/just had/
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: if i manage to reproduce reliably yes. in the meantime maybe changing that line to have the ListModel defined separately would work around the issue
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: good on the blank new tabs, will file the bug later today
<oSoMoN> cool
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, modifying working code just to work around a bug in QtCreator doesn’t sound right
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it is a change of no real importance, but i see what you mean
<didrocks> zbenjamin: hey! I'm unsure I can debug a qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu <-> click chroot issue: I only have one kit (armhf, vivid). schroot -l confirms that. However, when I start qtcreator, I see with schroot -l --all-sessions that I have at first one click, but then 5 sessions remains opened, even after I stop qtcreator
<didrocks> zbenjamin: of course, those chroot sessions are restarted on shutdown/restart, I wonder what do you need for debugging this?
<didrocks> zbenjamin: I have other non click chroot for my ubuntu packaging (but the naming are differents, of course)
<kalikiana> zsombi: assuming there's no reason to think that we go away from QML, and given that it is called "name" and not 'file' or 'filename' I'd lean towards without extension - and in fact it should fail if it's there
<hjjh> hello
<zsombi> kalikiana: right, that's a good point! Will add that
<zbenjamin> didrocks: well actually there is a process called , click-chroot-agent which does create those sessions. One for each chroot
<zbenjamin> didrocks: but they should be exited when you log out
<zbenjamin> didrocks: hm , do you have the most recent version?
<zbenjamin> didrocks: using the ppa?
<didrocks> zbenjamin: yeah, I'm using the ppa
<didrocks> zbenjamin: so, I should just have one schroot session, not 5
<didrocks> right?
<zbenjamin> didrocks: yeah
<zbenjamin> didrocks: hm well
<zbenjamin> didrocks: when starting up qtc it will check for updates in the chroot, so for some time it should be 2 sessions then but not 5
<didrocks> zbenjamin: here is what is running, just after starting qcreator for instance: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11368991/
<didrocks> and it stays constant
<zbenjamin> didrocks: do you have a process called click-chroot-agent running?
<didrocks> zbenjamin: yeah
<didrocks> -i returns nothing
<zbenjamin> didrocks: please do: schroot --all-sessions -e && click-chroot-agent -r
<didrocks> sure
<zbenjamin> then check if there are any sessions ids that contain the string "ucca"
<zbenjamin> only then they are started by the agent
<didrocks> ok, so there is only one, with ucca
<didrocks> session:click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-armhf-ucca-1000-{a6e55718-713a-4a6c-b226-96a51fe7585f}
<zbenjamin> ok thats good. Now if you restart QtC what happens?
<didrocks> doing
<didrocks> letting the current agent running?
<zbenjamin> if they come back , for some reasons you qtc does not use the agent
<didrocks> ok, so, I have 2 of them now, waiting to see if the first stops
<didrocks> ok, the first stopped
<didrocks> (I guess for the update)
<zbenjamin> yes thats the updater
<didrocks> zbenjamin: so, maybe a race when starting the agent? Let me stop qtcreator and kill the agent
<zbenjamin> ok now, if you compile any app in the chroot it should never spawn a new session
<didrocks> yeah, making sense
<didrocks> zbenjamin: interesting, the behavior is fine now
<zbenjamin> weird ...
<didrocks> zbenjamin: I was getting that everyday before
<didrocks> let's see during the sdk sprint if I can get that back
<zbenjamin> you qtc should also start faster now
<didrocks> it does
<kalikiana> zsombi: t1mp FYI I got a stacktrace for the tst_listitem.qml failure https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1458845 in case you have any thoughts. I'm still investigating it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1458845 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Test report file test_tst_listitem.qml.xml was length 0" [Critical,In progress]
<didrocks> zbenjamin: so I wonder if it couldn't communicate with the agent before reloading it for $whatever_reason
<zsombi> kalikiana: the listitem test failure has gone with the stylename MR of mine, at least I couldn't repro anynore
<zbenjamin> didrocks: maybe, but the qmake script talks directly to the agent, so it only happens when qmake/make is really executed
<zbenjamin> didrocks: they communicate over dbus
<zsombi> kalikiana: and yes, it was the wrong animation on select/drag modes
<didrocks> zbenjamin: waow ok, let's see once we sit in the same room if I get that again… On another note, the ucca session stays opens even after exiting qtcreator (and the agent as well), that's known, I guess?
<didrocks> like a teardown would be good maybe when qtcreator stops, but not a priority :)
<zbenjamin> didrocks: thats by design, it should teardown when you log out
<zbenjamin> didrocks: prevents me from having refcounts for every qtcreator instance that is running
<kalikiana> zsombi: oh. was it a race in calling createStylecomponent?
<zsombi> kalikiana: yes
<zbenjamin> didrocks: also the second start is much faster
<didrocks> zbenjamin: ah ok, makes sense, and the schroot overread isn't that big if it really cleans it up on shutdown
<zbenjamin> didrocks: so if you want fast qtc startups, add teh click-chroot-agent to your login script :D
<zsombi> kalikiana: that's why I "jumped" last week onto getting this property in as that eliminates that issue :D
<didrocks> zbenjamin: ok, will keep you posted, thanks for the feedback!
<zbenjamin> didrocks: even if it does not clean up, it will pick up existing sessions after boot
<zsombi> kalikiana: so, I think we can assign the bug to my branch then
<kalikiana> zsombi: done
<didrocks> zbenjamin: yeah, but restoring at boot isn't something that I guess everyone's want :)
<didrocks> (imagine if all my sbuilds would do that, I would end up with hundreds of them)
<kalikiana> zsombi: so we're cool, and "only" that other ap issue instaging left...
<kalikiana> you wouldn't happen to have a fix for that also? :-D
<zsombi> kalikiana: yeah... that's weird to me, I pushed few changes since I've set to Needs review, let's see what are gonna be those failures in the other runs
<kalikiana> yeah
<zsombi> kalikiana: It was standing by for ~2h without Jenkins picking it up... I was wondering wth is going on...
<zbenjamin> didrocks: yeah well, thats really a schroot issue we just try to work around
<kalikiana> zsombi: maybe it's the train update, it might have restarted some systems
<zsombi> kalikiana: they got a new locomotive?
<ogra_> just a new tender
<kalikiana> lol
<t1mp> kalikiana: I commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/pushViaSsh/+merge/260113
<nik90> rpadovani: hey, just realized that remove-branch does remove a local branch but the folder still exists in bzr-repo. Not sure why.
<zsombi> kalikiana: I've updated the stylename MR
<kalikiana> zsombi: looking
<kalikiana> loicm: btw how did you make the QML in your blog post look like that? I don't see it in the UI
<balloons> zbenjamin, thanks for the mp, I'll have a look later today and merge it
 * kalikiana working on his long overdue blog post on API checking
<loicm> kalikiana: I just remember that formatting was a pain
<loicm> kalikiana: didn't manage to center images for instance
<loicm> kalikiana: you can take a look at the entry in editing mode to see what's been used
<kalikiana> hmmmm awesome, saving as draft all is gone...
<kalikiana> I hope it's still there somewhere
<kalikiana> loicm: will do that, thanks!
<loicm> kalikiana: please don't wipe my blog post ;)
<kalikiana> where is my draft....
<loicm> kalikiana: there's no syntax highlighting mode for code, so I remember that I had to manually set all the keywords to bold...
<kalikiana> seriously where's my........... draft......
<kalikiana> listing all drafts and there's zilch in there :-(
<zbenjamin> balloons: yw
<ahayzen> popey, regarding bug 1457424, Victor was wondering if we want to update the old/current apps icon as well or just in the new app?
<ubot5> bug 1457424 in webbrowser-app "Please update icon (May 2015)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1457424
<ahayzen> popey, ... from the perspective of the weather app (forgot to mention that)
<mcphail> I'm experimenting with apparmor profiles. If I have an app installed and edit the .apparmor file under /opt/.../pkgid/current/blah, can I retrigger the apparmor hooks to change the confinement for the app?
<mhall119> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> kenvandine: can I get a talk title from you for UbuCon?
<mhall119> rickspencer3: ^^ from you too if you've decided on your topic
<rickspencer3> hi mhall119
<rickspencer3> hmmm, I've decided on the topic, not sure about the title
<rickspencer3> thoughts?
<ogra_> "Thoughts" is a good title :)
<mhall119> heh
<ogra_> very flexible :)
<mhall119> "Ubuntu Quality, then and now"?
 * mhall119 isn't very good at titles, tbh
<mhall119> "All of Canonical's secrets revealed in this tell-all presentation, don't miss it!"
<mhall119> "Windows is Awesome"
<davmor2> rickspencer3: I'm not smitten with "I've decided on the topic, not sure about the title" it's a bit long winded....how about "no name yet"  and keep it topical :)
<rickspencer3> lol
<davmor2> mhall119: see that's how you do it ;)
 * mhall119 leave it to davmor2 to organize the next UbuCon
<rickspencer3> mhall119, so, how about Parade of Tears?
<mhall119> rickspencer3: in an area that used to be populated by the Cherokee, that might be culturally insensitive
<davmor2> rickspencer3: only if this is the sound track https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2kxlZDOHeQ
<rickspencer3> not Trail of Tears lol
<rickspencer3> mhall119, ok, so how about ...
 * rickspencer3 ponders
<rickspencer3> Ubuntu in Retrospect, from OSD to Snappy
<rickspencer3> ?
<mhall119> that sounds good to me
<mhall119> rickspencer3: is that NotifyOSD?
<rickspencer3> mhall119, good one, yeah
<rickspencer3> or, Ayatana to Snappy
<rickspencer3> how about ...
<mhall119> more people will probably know NotifyOSD
<rickspencer3> Ubuntu in Retrospect, from NotifyOSD to Snappy
<mhall119> +1
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, oh you're going to be at ubucon?  cool!
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, yes!
<kenvandine> mhall119, sorry, i haven't picked a topic yet... i guess i better do that asap :)
<mhall119> kenvandine: please do, they're waiting on me to give them a schedule
<kenvandine> mhall119, so what type of audience?  enthusiasts right?  not necessarily developers?
<mhall119> kenvandine: yes
<mhall119> most likely ubuntu enthusiasts, but probably some non-ubuntu people too
<kenvandine> mhall119, i was thinking about covering application confinement
<kenvandine> what it means to users
<rickspencer3> mhall119, how long is my spot?
<rickspencer3> I have 5 minutes of content, tops
<rickspencer3> j/k
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, man, I should cover Quickly during my retrospective, remember those days?
<kenvandine> mhall119, not sure how interesting app confinement will be to the audience
<rickspencer3> quickly-widgets
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, oh yeah!
<kenvandine> how far we've come :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, if you covered "application security" in general, I think people would be interested in that
<kenvandine> mhall119, but... i don't think users (and most developers) really know why it's important
<mhall119> kenvandine: I think explaining how it works and why it's needed would be a very relevant topic
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i was mostly thinking of it as kind of a pitch, for why people should care about it
<mhall119> especially with the coming Snappy Desktop
<kenvandine> indeed
<mhall119> rickspencer3: the slots are 60 minutes each
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> so, if I take 5 minutes, I can do 55 minutes of Q+A
<rickspencer3> j/k
<mhall119> sure, if you supply your own questions :)
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, what would  "application security" cover that isn't confinement?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I dunno, like the store and how the confinement works, and how apps ask for permissions, and content sharing, etc...?
<kenvandine> that's call confinement :)
<kenvandine> but semantics :)
<kenvandine> oh trust store
<kenvandine> i guess i could cover that as well
<kenvandine> mhall119, how about "Application Security in Ubuntu"
<mhall119> kenvandine: works for me
<tmash> hey all
<tmash> is this the right channel for discussing ports and kernel issues
<tmash> guess ubuntu-touch is the right one sorry
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-27
<shank_> Hi all
<shank_> Im trying to develop a game with SDL
<shank_> on ubuntu
<shank_> is SDL the right lib to use for this?
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Good morning all
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: quick question: why is there a need to check if actualUrl.toString() when dealing with AddressBar.internal.simplifyUrl ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, where exactly? this is done in two places, which one do you refer to?
<nerochiaro> AddressBar.qml in onActiveFocusChanged (around line 325 in my branch)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ^ the reason I ask is because I need to refactor the code there and I am not sure I understand the intent
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: my current understandind is that we want to simplify the text only when the addressBar has active focus. and if the page is loading we want to use the requestedUrl, if it has loaded we want to use the actualUrl
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I guess the reason is that there is no point in trying to simplify an empty URL. Try removing the check and run the unit tests. If they pass it should be safe to remove.
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: can you confirm that my understanding of how the simplification logic should work is correct, as written above ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, « we want to simplify the text only when the addressBar has active focus » : that’s precisely the opposite
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, if the page is loading, we’re not simplifying
<oSoMoN> otherwise we use the actualUrl
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: so when do we use the requestedUrl ?
<nerochiaro>     onRequestedUrlChanged: {
<nerochiaro>         if (!activeFocus) {
<nerochiaro>             text = internal.simplifyUrl(requestedUrl)
<nerochiaro>         }
<nerochiaro>     }
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: also, unrelated, is there anything special that I need to do when running unit tests with a modified oxide branch ? when running webbrowser-app manually with the modified branch I set the env variables you suggested some time ago to point to the oxide build, and everything works. but if i run ctest from the same shell, a number of QML tests fail. how do you do it ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, nothing special should be needed, what errors are you getting?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: no errors, just tests failing that don't fail when i run them from a shell that does not have any oxide-specific env vars set
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, well if there are failures can you paste them somewhere so I can investigate? run the tests with ctest -V
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: failures are here: http://termbin.com/0pnp and I prepare the shell where I run ctest -V by going to oxide/build and running 'source' on this file: http://termbin.com/huin
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: hold on, something wrong with the failures file i uploaded
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: they seem to fail only when i launch them manually (using tst_QmlTests) but not with ctest -V . I will investigate further and update you. sorry for the noise
<balloons> dholbach, so we should talk about https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/help-app/functional-test-template/+merge/260206. I threw that together quickly for someone who wanted to help out with writing some tests.
<dholbach> balloons, I think it's great
<dholbach> I'm just not sure about adding another ppa :-/
<balloons> it's not permanent, but yea, it kind of needs a ppa. If you make it part of the build, that complicates things
<balloons> if you leave it as -is until it can be a proper build depends, we can still modify the jenkins job to add the ppa
<balloons> the other thing I wanted from you is a list of user stories to automate; aka, what functional tests need to be written specifically. Steps and expectations would help those looking to write the tests
<balloons> also, I found a bug and I want to make sure it's not a dupe. Internal linking seems broken. Clicking on the 'scopes' internal link puts you in a browser window with no theming, menu, or controls
<kalikiana> t1mp: loicm: zsombi I'll leave it as-is now https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/05/26/keeping-track-evolving-qml-components/ let me know if you like it, and I can publish it later today
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, what do you think about https://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2015/05/rfc-help-app-design/#comment-2048027884?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, the failure is most likely because tst_QmlTests needs an -import parameter to locate oxide, see tests/unittests/qml/CMakeLists.txt for how the test is run
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: makes sense. thanks
<kalikiana> zsombi: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/noDepNoteForComponents/+merge/260302
<kalikiana> it's not catching a 100% of the warnings but very very close
<dholbach> balloons, for now I think it'd be good to just add the foundations for more functional tests
<zsombi> kalikiana: wow, nais!!!!
<dholbach> balloons, I'm not quite sure which ones we need
<dholbach> balloons, maybe just navigate to a page and back again...
<kalikiana> zsombi: crossing one out on the list of things I s/always/NEVER EVER/ wanted to achieve in life. get deep into the qml type system....
<balloons> dholbach, I suggested nagivating to every page to start
<dholbach> cool, sure - why not?
<balloons> I listed a few others I thought of on the bug. But yes, I'd like the mp to go as-is.. no tests, just foundation
<loicm> kalikiana: good stuff in there, it's fine for me
<loicm> kalikiana: the construction of that sentence could be better IMO "It's designed to be used a way to serialize the public QML API in a way that is human readable as well as easy to process in a pogrammatic fashion."
<kalikiana> loicm: how about "It's designed to serialize the public QML API in a way that is human readable as well as easy to process in a pogrammatic fashion."
<loicm> kalikiana: much better :)
<sturmflut2> sverzegnassi: Great job on the new Document Viewer!
<sverzegnassi> sturmflut2, thank you! Hope to add SD card  write support soon... :)
<sturmflut2> sverzegnassi: Since when does it render PDFs so fast? I just put a "Linux Voice" issue on the SD card of my bq and it rendered the first page within five seconds. This document is very complex, even my high-powered desktop sleeps for two seconds before anything is displayed.
<popey> heh, i use Linux Voice as my tests too
<sverzegnassi> sturmflut2, the rendering happens in multiple threads (at the moment the number of threads is hardcoded at 4). Each page is rendered in a single thread, in order to use all the power of the SoC.
<sturmflut2> sverzegnassi: Very nice!
<popey> it's _really_ hard to get all those cores to wake up
<kalikiana> published https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/05/26/keeping-track-evolving-qml-components/
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i think that https://code.launchpad.net/~uriboni/webbrowser-app/find-in-page/+merge/258225 should be good now
<nik90> popey: ping
<popey> nik90: hello!
<nik90> popey: Hi :)
<popey> nik90: am on a hangout, but type at me :)
<nik90> popey: sure, it looks like https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/ubuntu-clock-app/disable_location_prompt/+merge/242682 is going to be merged at which point clock-app should be free of release blockers. Can you get QA to test it and get out a release when possible?
<nik90> popey: as always i have kept the clock-app changelog updated at http://pad.ubuntu.com/clock-app-changelog
<popey> nik90: you bet!
<nik90> popey: once this release goes through, I am going to migrate clock-app to the new 15.04 framework in preparation for OTA-4
<nik90> popey: thnx
<nik90> rpadovani: hey would you have time to review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-empty-state-warnings/+merge/260173 today? It is a harmless MP
<rpadovani> nik90, lucky guy, I've just 5 minutes, on it :-)
<nik90> rpadovani: ;)
<STEiN__> Really silly question, I'm trying to write an app for Ubuntu touch- but I can't seem to find a way to select phone for build (It all says Desktop Desktop) I read the Convergence page online, does that mean I can just install my app to my phone even though it's not written for phone?
<nik90> STEiN__: hi there...what kind of project is it (qmlproject, cmake, qmake)?
<STEiN__> I just hit new HTML5 project, because I couldn't find a project that said that it was compatible with phones
<nik90> STEiN__: either way, click on Projects in the sidebar on the left and then choose the phone kit. That should build it for the phone.
<STEiN__> I normally write apps for Android/Mac (Odd combo but eh..)
<nik90> STEiN__: I presume, you have run through the initial ubuntu-sdk configuration like creating chroots, kits etc?
<STEiN__> Nope, I just followed the Wiki to install the Ubuntu SDK haha
<STEiN__> It jumps right from Installing the SDK --> Create an App Project
<nik90> STEiN__: I would recommend reading through https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/ to get you acquainted.
<nik90> STEiN__: and after the create an app project, it links to running apps from the sdk
<nik90> which shows how to run your app on the desktop, phone and any other device for that matter
<STEiN__> Cool, thanks :)
<nik90> yw
<nik90> balloons: hey, I'd like some help with debugging the jenkins issue in https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fixed-bottomedge-status/+merge/253998
<nik90> balloons: manually testing it on the desktop and phone, I can't hit the issue that AP seems to face when run by jenkins
<nik90> and code has been approved by zsombi, so its bound to be correct.
<balloons> nik90, I like that theory.. bound to be correct
<balloons> sure, give me a few mins I'll have a look
<nik90> ;)
<nik90> well I trust zsombi's judgment when it comes to alarm code
<balloons> nik90, the location fixes landed
<nik90> balloons: yup..I have requested popey to ask QA to test clock-app and push out a release
<balloons> I kicked off a re-run of https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fixed-bottomedge-status/+merge/253998
<nik90> balloons: quick question, which ubuntu version is jenkins running on?
<balloons> and I'll have a look in a moment
<nik90> balloons: I just proposed https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/migrate-to-15.04-framework/+merge/260336 where I use Ubuntu.Components 1.2 which I know for sure has landed in vivid, but it fails complaining that it cannot be found.
<nik90> more specifically the unit tests are failing because QtQuick 2.4 and Ubuntu.Components 1.2 are not found
<sverzegnassi> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> sverzegnassi, hi
<sverzegnassi> mzanetti, o/ do you have some spare time for talking about tweakgeek and uttt?
<mzanetti> sverzegnassi, sure
<balloons> nik90, indeed, it's on utopic
<balloons> let's get that fixed
<STEiN__> hey nik90, are you still here?
<mcphail> How do I force landscape orientation for an app?
<kalikiana> t1mp: still around? wanna have a look at a small review? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/unitTestApiCheck/+merge/260348 nothing added, just a little test case for what we have
<mcphail> Is it even possible to force orientation? I thought it was, but can't find a reference in the API. I note cuttherope uses rotation:90 in the WebView, but I don't want to use a webview
<ogra_> iirc you can only forst the change of orientation to off ...
<ogra_> but if your portrait app gets started while the phone is in landscape it will come up in landscape
<mcphail> that's not great news
<ogra_> shell rotation support will likely fix that ... if that ever lands
<mcphail> For normal apps, fixed rotation is evil. But for games...
<ogra_> dont tell me :)
<mcphail> yeah
<zsombi> kalikiana: one comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/noDepNoteForComponents/+merge/260302
<kalikiana> zsombi: hmm that is a good point. but if I hard-code lib that makes it impossible to run out of the builder folder...
<zsombi> kalikiana: perhaps just detecting that Ubuntu/Components is in the path would be enough
 * mcphail is feeling grumpy. Getting the infrastructure in place for a games platform is rather difficult
<kalikiana> mcphail: like bacon2d?
<mcphail> kalikiana: bacon2d seems nice enough, but rather limiting. Would be nice to get something like the quake engine running. Being tied to Qt/QML or webviews for all games is not great
<kalikiana> mcphail: depends on what you want of course. you can also use quake in js
<kalikiana> in that sense 'tied to' is relative
<mcphail> kalikiana: being stuck with emscripten is not great. SDL2 _works_, but needs shell support for things like rotation and fullscreen
<kalikiana> there are javascript APIs for rotation and fullscreen, if anything you have an advantage because you don't need to implement it from scratch
<kalikiana> note I'm not trying to convince you of anything - I was mostly curious about what you were after
<mcphail> kalikiana: the platform is 90% capable of running most open-source (hence able to be compiled for armhf) games with little modification. But I really need that other 10%
<mcphail> kalikiana: simply having the equivalent of the Android manifest, where you can force landscape mode, would be great
<balloons> nik90, in the interim, here's a test run on vivid: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-vivid/1121/
<nik90> balloons: which MP is this run for?
<kalikiana> mcphail: that's already in the works, using the .desktop file
<kalikiana> zsombi: updated https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/noDepNoteForComponents/+merge/260302
<mcphail> kalikiana: That's great news! Cheers me up, 'cause I'm getting a bit grumpy
<zsombi> kalikiana: happroved
<zsombi> kalikiana: I still cannot find th ereason why the AP fails on tests...
<zsombi> kalikiana: if I run the QML files, and try to invoke the funcs, they seem to show up... no idea why the AP doesn't bring them up...
<kalikiana> zsombi: hrm
<zsombi> kalikiana: though test_caret_hidden_if_empty seems not to delete the text, and if I run test_textinput.header.qml, and if I delete the text from the header's input, the caret is still visible...
<kalikiana> zsombi: that's because you're typing then
<kalikiana> er wait
<zsombi> kalikiana: wow, if the test tyes to delete the inpu tcontent with the cross button, that doesn't work
<kalikiana> hmmmmm
<kalikiana> zsombi: which one is that exactly? lemme run it here
<zsombi> kalikiana: ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.components.test_textinput.CaretTextInputTestCase.test_caret_hidden_if_empty
<zsombi> kalikiana: weird... the test assumes the text input is empty... but the test shows it is not...
<kalikiana> zsombi: interesting, fails in the header one for me as well
<zsombi> kalikiana: yes, the assert is for the carret not being visible, but it is, as th einput has text... how the heck was this working before?!
<zsombi> kalikiana: if I remove the text from the test, it passes....!
<kalikiana> zsombi: odd indeed, the others don't have text, and the test would basically make no sense if there was any....
<zsombi> kalikiana: yes... so just wonder how th eheck was this working before? it wasn't my MR which got this test, and I didn't change the test either
<kalikiana> I'm quite sure it passed at one time, otherwise it wouldn't be in staging
<zsombi> kalikiana: but that's wrong anyway, as the caret should be shown if there's text...
<kalikiana> zsombi: hm?
<kalikiana> this case is about an empty field where there is no text and thus no handler
<zsombi> kalikiana: well, the test HAS text :)
<zsombi> kalikiana: and noone deletes that text
<kalikiana> zsombi: it does. but that would never pass. my only explanation is that a merge went wrong and it changed
<zsombi> kalikiana: so if I remove the text from the test file, it passes
<kalikiana> yes
<zsombi> kalikiana: lemme check staging... but the prob is that my MR doesn't show any change there
<zsombi> kalikiana: ok, staging has the same, everything is the same
<zsombi> kalikiana: and fails on staging as well!!!!!
 * zsombi eod
<SvenBo90> Hello, can somebody help me? When I try to create an emulator on qtcreator I go to Devices and click on the +-button. But nothing happens. When I have a look on the console it says QQmlComponent: Component is not ready PopupUtils.open(): Failed to create the popup object.
<popey> jdstrand: seen https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/2744 ?
<jdstrand> popey: I haven't, but we can't allow that
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-28
<dholbach> good morning
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1459564 can you please confirm this ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1459564 in webbrowser-app "Only one "new tab" page should be open at any time" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, confirmed
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: also just wanted to confirm that you are aware of the 2 MRs that i have pending, find in page which should need only to verify your comments were fixed and keyboard navigation which needs full review
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, they’re on my TO-DO list
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: thank you
<kalikiana> zsombi: t1mp FYI https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1459632
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1459632 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Failures on staging in ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.components.test_textinput" [Critical,In progress]
<t1mp> kalikiana: thanks for looking at it
<zsombi> kalikiana: kthx
<t1mp> zsombi: how should I access the theme inside a style?
<t1mp> zsombi: styledItem.theme
<t1mp> ?
<t1mp> or just theme?
<zsombi> t1mp: yes
<zsombi> t1mp: styledItem.theme
<zsombi> t1mp: why would you need that?
<t1mp> I was using 'theme' only and that seems to work
<t1mp> zsombi:     property color sectionColor: styledItem.theme.palette.selected.backgroundText
<zsombi> t1mp: aaah... well, theme.palette.selected.backgroundText is also enough
<zsombi> t1mp: as each style component is created inside the StyledItem's context
<zsombi> t1mp: fyi, StyleHints started to work :)
<t1mp> zsombi: cool :)
<t1mp> zsombi: I was just wondering what's the cleanest way to refer to theme
<t1mp> styledItem.theme may be more clear, but we already use theme in many places (without styledItem prefix)
<zsombi> t1mp: theme is enough, no need to use the styledItem
<t1mp> ok
<t1mp> unit tests are done.
<t1mp> a new component takes two days to write, then 1 day unit tests and 1 day autopilot tests...
<zsombi> t1mp: I'm adding unit tests as well :) and docs ;P
<t1mp> yes I hope you do :)
<zsombi> :P
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, Sorry I missed you yesterday
<DS-McGuire> I like what that guy had to say
<DS-McGuire> I had thought about the search bar going into the top header however I didn't see it in the Ubuntu HTML5 api like it is with the QML so I guess I could make it, can't be that hard. Also the back button being missing is a known problem
<DS-McGuire> well not a problem, I didn't add it yet
<dholbach> you can always ask the guys in #ubuntu-webapps like dbarth or alex-abreu
<kalikiana> mzanetti|run: I can't reproduce your problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1413801 mind you the snippet was not a complete app, so if you did anything special I wouldn't see it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1413801 in Ubuntu UX "TextField's placeHolderText invisible inside a dialog" [High,Triaged]
<mzanetti> kalikiana, odd... I thought I had pasted a complete standalone example. I'll prepare it for you. sorry for this
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, Sorry I didn't see the notification. I will ask them now, are they the guys who help with the HTML5 API?
<dholbach> yep
<DS-McGuire> Awesome, thanks.
<kalikiana> mzanetti: actually I found it. and now this is really odd. as soon as I set a backgroundColor on the MainView I see the issue - if I don't all is fine
<kalikiana> what color doesn't matter even
<mzanetti> kalikiana, right, yes, it's about a non-standard background color
<mzanetti> still odd that my example only contains half of it :(
<kalikiana> mzanetti: I realized afterwards you mentioned the dark background - which I mistook for the black overlay from the dialog
<kalikiana> but thart has nothing to do with this bug
<kalikiana> mzanetti: I assume your dialog also has modal: false originally
<mzanetti> kalikiana, no, I don't think I ever used "modal: false"
 * mzanetti wasn't aware of that
<kalikiana> mzanetti: if you don't you would have a black overlay hiding the mainview
<kalikiana> and that is true even for rtm
<mzanetti> yes, what's the problem with that?
<kalikiana> mzanetti: the problem is that I mistook the "dark background" for that overlay :-)
<mzanetti> oohhh
<mzanetti> now I get it
<mzanetti> yeah... again, sorry for being unclear :(
<mzanetti> will do better next time
<kalikiana> shit happens, at least I got it in the end - now the real fun begins in tracking the bug down :-D
<mzanetti> heh :)
<mzanetti> good luck :)
<seb128> does anyone has an example of app that got migrated from Ubuntu.Components.ListItems to the new ListItem?
<sverzegnassi> seb128, Ubuntu Touch Tweak Tool uses that. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-tweak-tool
<seb128> sverzegnassi, thanks
<seb128> sverzegnassi, doesn't seem to
<seb128> sverzegnassi, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-tweak-tool-devs/ubuntu-touch-tweak-tool/trunk/view/head:/app/components/ListItems/SectionDivider.qml
<seb128>     ListItem.ThinDivider {
<seb128> that's the old one
<seb128> "import Ubuntu.Components.ListItems 1.0 as ListItem"
<sverzegnassi> seb128, that one comes from dekko. it's just the divider. the other list item in that folder derives from the UITK1.2 component
<sverzegnassi> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-tweak-tool-devs/ubuntu-touch-tweak-tool/trunk/view/head:/app/ui/mainPage/behaviourTab/AppsScopeFavs.qml
<seb128> sverzegnassi, right, I'm trying to figure out how to do a divider with the new component
<sverzegnassi> seb128, here there's also an example of the drag&drop feature :)
<sverzegnassi> I'd go for a Rectangle
<seb128> that creates a white line
<seb128> or I need to set a color but it doesn't look the same
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: quick question, in the webbrowser AuthenticationDialog.qml, where is the "model" property supposed to come from ? I can't seem to find it declared or documented anywhere
<DanChapman> seb128: doesnt the new ListItem have a divider attached property. Something like divider: {
<DanChapman> color fom: colorTo: }
<DanChapman> *colorFrom
<seb128> DanChapman, it does but I don't have a listitem in my column
<seb128> I've a grid with icons
<seb128> then I need a line
<seb128> I guess I can use a rectangle tweaked then
<seb128> with a height of 1
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, model is the contextModel provided by oxide, see e.g. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/oxide.trunk/view/head:/qt/quick/oxide_qquick_javascript_dialog.cc#L58
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, the AuthenticationDialog component was being instantiated by QtWebKit, so it was setting a model property on the item to allow interacting with it. We have a similar mechanism in oxide for various dialogs and for the context menu, so you might want to implement something similar for the authentication
<oSoMoN> (if having oxide instantiate a component for the authentication makes sense, maybe it doesn’t and a simple signal is good enough of an API)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: more specifically from what i see on that code you linked it was setting a context property, not a property on the item. but yes, as you say in my case I have a signal to request authentication and two methods,one to send credentials and one to cancel
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: so I will alter that dialog to call the methods and show it via PopupUtils.open
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: unless you don't agree with the API i just mentioned
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, can you show me the code for the oxide API?
<nerochiaro> signal void basicAuthenticationRequested(); slot void cancelBasicAuthenticationRequest(); slot void sendBasicAuthenticationCredentials(const QString& username, const QString& password);
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ^
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: but if you prefer I am happy having a property QQmlComponent* alertDialog
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: er, authenticationDialog
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, can’t the signal carry a BasicAuthenticationRequest object as a parameter that would be used to cancel/acknowledge the request? that would avoid cluttering the WebView API with two extra slots
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i can do that, i need to add a parameter that has the realm and the host requesting authentication anyway, so i might as well add these too
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, see how Chris did it for the WebView.mediaAccessPermissionRequested API
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ah, good tip. will look. thanks
<oSoMoN> I think we want something similar
<balloons> dholbach, so anything else for https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/help-app/functional-test-template/+merge/260206?
<dholbach> balloons, I'm working with fgimenez to get selenium in
<dholbach> I really wouldn't like to ask people to add yet another PPA
<dholbach> apart from that it looks great to me
<balloons> dholbach, ok, so you'll hold on selenium in the archive?
<balloons> would you consider holding on making it a part of the build, but landing the template?
<dholbach> I'm not sure I understand
<balloons> ie, atm these tests won't run as part of the build. Jenkins doesn't need selenium, nor does anyone wanting to work on the app (there's no functional tests)
<dholbach> ok, now I see
<balloons> once selenium lands, we can add the build-dep, add it to make, etc
<dholbach> I just brought it up because it was mentioned in the HACKING doc
<balloons> right, I would leave that for now, and remove it as part of incorporating things
<dholbach> ok, wfm
<dholbach> balloons, I'll merge https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/help-app/functional-test-template/+merge/260206 and add a small comment to the HACKING doc afterwards
<balloons> woot!
<dholbach> dpm, sorry... I found an issue
<dholbach> err, sorry.
<dholbach> I meant balloons
<dholbach> added it to the bottom of https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/help-app/functional-test-template/+merge/260206?
<mzanetti> popey, meeting time
<balloons> ohh I see, first you bait me, then :-)
<popey> mzanetti: ooh
<balloons> dholbach, on the web version, that's a good point.
<balloons> dholbach, so I guess we would need to choose which one to launch. In theory either should work, and we can launch either one
<dholbach> let me take a closer look
<balloons> we launch via ubuntu-html5-app-launcher
<balloons> it does expect and index.html; i'm not sure if it's possible to override that or not. The web version is all localized, so there's no index.html
<dholbach> maybe we could add a target for it in the Makefile
<dholbach> like "make functional-web-test" or "make functional-app-test"
<dholbach> and make each depend on the related other make target
<balloons> the path is hardcoded, but not reason it couldn't be a variable. That said, I guess it would really be two test suites eh?
<dholbach> it could figure out which path exists and take it from there
<balloons> and if both? you think the testsuites would be the same?
<balloons> we could also simply make launchers for both and run all tests as a scenario with each launcher feeding into it. In effect, we can run every test that is the same on both as needed within one testsuite
<balloons> if there's a specific test that needs only one or the other we can make that as well. It would require both app and web to be built in order to run the full suite ofc
<balloons> perhaps I can just modify the mp so it's a little clearer what I mean. I would make 2 classes; one for each testsuite
<dholbach> if both, it could run both, yes :)
<mhall119> kenvandine: I haven't gotten an actual title for your presentation yet, do you have one?
<mhall119> kenvandine: unless "Application Security in Ubuntu" is the title
<kenvandine> that was it
<kenvandine> unless you have ideas to make it snazzy :)
<kenvandine> "Application Security in Ubuntu, why you should care"
<kenvandine> mhall119, maybe :)
<kenvandine> the key is i want it to be focused on why users should care about our application confinement
<mhall119> kenvandine: that sounds good
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> done!
<balloons> mhall119, so is the json for the python scope harness a-ok for you>
<mhall119> balloons: haven't run it against the importer yet, sorry, have been trying to finish ubucon stuff
<balloons> mhall119, ack, let me know
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-29
<liuxg__> how to make a button un-clickable in QML?
<Guest94518> hi.  someone know how to delete document completely from U1DB and not just do him blank by deleteDoc()?
<dholbach> good morning
<ahoneybun> omg almost 900 downloads!
<sturmflut2> https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.robert-ancell.mines Woohoo! Another entry on my wishlist goes away!
<seb128> Robert rocks ;-)
<mhall119> popey: what do I have to do to make neverball look nice on my N4?
<popey> we're working on that
<popey> https://github.com/pseuudonym404/neverball-touch/issues/2#issuecomment-106852605
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> I just played the first level, was difficult to navigate the start screens with all the graphical glitches, but I had fun anyway
<popey> I suspect its a mir bug
<ogra_> just get a properly supported phone :P
<popey> make a graphics stack that doesn't depend on the device :p
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> you wish
<mhall119> popey: mir or SDL's mir backend?
 * mhall119 would suspect the latter
 * popey shrugs
<popey> get a bug filed and let them figure it out
<popey> (I have said this 3 times now and nobody seems to have done so)
<nik90> popey: hey, is the clock-app on QA's radar? Or do we let them know after OTA-4 instead?
<popey> nik90: it's not, but we should, yes. Let me mail them and get it on their trello board. r270 is the one you want, right?
<popey> we can choose when to upload to the store of course.
<popey> but get it past them.
<nik90> yes r270 is the one
<popey> ok. and use your manual testing in trunk?
<nik90> popey: yes
<popey> ok, will do now.
<popey> sorry for not doing it before.
<nik90> popey: http://pad.ubuntu.com/clock-app-changelog
<nik90> popey: it should have all the necessary links and revisions logs
<popey> great
<nik90> no worries, it just got rdy a day or two ago
<popey> mhall119: want me to file the mir bug if you're busy? :)
<mhall119> popey: yes please
<popey> mhall119: okay ㋛
<popey> mhall119: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1460149
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1460149 in Mir "Visible corruption in SDL apps on some devices" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> popey: +1'd it and added N4 screenshots
<mhall119> looks better on mine than yours :)
<popey> magic, thanks!
<popey> haha
<popey> looks better on my arale ㋛
<popey> rub rub rub
<mhall119> :(
 * ahoneybun flashes his newly alive Nexus 4 with Ubuntu
<ahoneybun> the terminal is awesome
<ahoneybun> how does one make a page/tab flickable?
<nik90> ahoneybun: You would need to add a QML component called Flickable{} inside your Page{}. You can find more information about Flickables at http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-flickable.html
<ahoneybun> would that work in the SDK as well? Like can I test without having to push it to a device with a touch screen?
<ahoneybun> nik90: ^
<ahoneybun> the problem nik90 is that the content overflows the page and there is no way to move down to see the rest, atm I moved the buttons up so they stay on the page
<nik90> ahoneybun: Yes you can use it in the SDK as well. It is used pretty much in every app that displays lot of stuff that doesn't fit the dimensions of a phone. And yes you can also test it without a touch screen by simply scrolling.
<nik90> ahoneybun: QML Components *generally* work with multiple input methods..so a Flickable works in a touch environment by flicking, scrolling, dragging etc...and also using mouse scrolling on a mouse input device.
<ahoneybun> nik90: I never could get the flickable thing to work
<nik90> ahoneybun: your use case definitely fits the use case of a Flickable
<nik90> ahoneybun: the key thing to getting a flickable to work is the "contentHeight" and "height" property.
<ahoneybun> yea...
<ahoneybun> how would that work on different devices
<nik90> contentHeight refers to the total height that your components inside the flickable would need..where as height is the flickable height that is allowed.
<nik90> so for example, height: page.height
<ahoneybun> not a big deal really since I have only one device
<nik90> while contentHeight: component1.height + component2.height etc...
<nik90> if all the components fits on the screen, then the flickable will just not scroll but still work as intended
<nik90> s/fits/fit
<ahoneybun> where do I put the flickable inside the column?
<nik90> ahoneybun: no...usually the Flickable is the direct child of a Page.
<nik90> so Page { Flickable{} }
<nik90> columns go inside the flickable
<nik90> one sec, let me grab you a sample code
<ahoneybun> thank you
<ahoneybun> I like examples
<nik90> ahoneybun: take a look at https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/app/clock/ClockPage.qml
<nik90> ClockPage.qml is a regular Page{}...in line 170 we use a Flickable
<nik90> and put the UI components inside it
<ahoneybun> as in buttons
<nik90> yes
<nik90> well buttons, text, columns, rows etc
<nik90> anything UI element
<nik90> think of Flickable as this dynamically changing Bag..you don't put a Bag inside other stuf..but rather stuff inside the bag
<nik90> sry, I am terrible with analogy :P
<ahoneybun> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubuntu-beginner/2.0/view/head:/components/Home.qml
<ahoneybun> this is where I need it
<nik90> ah perfect..just put that whole column inside the flickable
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> let me try
<nik90> ahoneybun: on the desktop, try reducing the height of your app to simulate small devices and see how the flickable allows the user to scroll through it to see all the buttons and information
<ahoneybun> it will not even work right on the Nexus 4 lol
<ahoneybun> look right
<ahoneybun> I need to fix it badly
<ahoneybun> so for my projects it would be contentHeight: omgubuntu.height + webupd8.height and such?
<ahoneybun> *project
<nik90> for your project it would be contentHeight: column.height
<ahoneybun> jus that?
<nik90> you need to give the column an id and use that
<ahoneybun> *just
<nik90> yup
<ahoneybun> ok I'll try
<nik90> since the column already dynamically adjusts its height to its children
<ahoneybun> works but I get a error: QML Flickable: Binding loop detected for property "contentHeight"
<ahoneybun> plus it shots you back to the tip
<ahoneybun> *top
<nik90> ahoneybun: let me try and send you a merge request ;)
<ahoneybun> never had one of those
<ahoneybun> I might want to upload my current work first lol
<ahoneybun> though I cant
<ahoneybun> dont think I have access to upload
<nik90> what do you mean? Isn't this your own project?
<ahoneybun> or knowledge anymore lol
<ahoneybun> its been so long
 * ahoneybun is learning git anyway
<nik90> anyway give me 5 mins to get this sorted..it is really easy either way
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> uploaded my current changes
<ahoneybun> 2.0 is the newest
<ahoneybun> now anyway
<ahoneybun> awesome job on the music player guys
<nik90> ahoneybun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11441359/
<nik90> ahoneybun: Since you set anchors.fill:parent to the column and at the same time told flickable to take the column's height it got confused
<nik90> its like saying me asking you for an idea, and then you reply with "you give me an idea"
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> so I need to make changes on main.qml as well
<nik90> no not really
<nik90> I added Flickable{} stuff to main.qml...but you could very well have done it in home.qml instead
<nik90> its just personal prefernce
<ahoneybun> its broke
<ahoneybun> I broke it
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11441477/
<ahoneybun> page size if off llol
<nik90> ahoneybun: why did you add Flickable {} to both main.qml *and* home.qml ?
<nik90> you need it in only one place
<nik90> also remove the onFlickStarted signal..you don't need it
<ahoneybun> someone is up with the width
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-30
<ahoneybun> *something
<ahoneybun> why do I need to edit the main at all
<nik90> previous you had anchors.margins: units.gu(2). ..I removed that from the column...you may need to add it to the flickable
<nik90> you're basically calling home.qml in the main.qml ... and so I edited it there..but by all means you can just add the flickable to home.qml
 * ahoneybun is so confused
<nik90> ahoneybun: just add the flickable to only the home.qml file and you're done
<nik90> forget the main.qml changes
<ahoneybun> omg the width
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11441820/
<nik90> what happens to the width?
<ahoneybun> half the page is empty
<nik90> can you add anchors.margins: units.gu(2) to the flickable and see if that fixes things for you
<nik90> oh
<nik90> ahoneybun: for that set width: parent.width to the column
<nik90> that should definitely fix that
<ahoneybun> fixes
<nik90> ahoneybun: so in total it should be like http://paste.ubuntu.com/11441859/
<nik90> I hope this helped ;)
<ahoneybun> yay
<ahoneybun> I added contentWidth
<ahoneybun> to flickable
<ahoneybun> missing the margins in flickable though
<nik90> did you add the anchors.margins like I did in my paste?
<ahoneybun> to the flickable?
<nik90> yes
<ahoneybun>   anchors.fill: parent
<nik90> just copy paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/11441859/
<nik90> and then anchors.margins: units.gu(2)
<ahoneybun> this is all I have other then the contenthight and width
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> still works so thats good
<ahoneybun> nik90: one last thing, I want to push it to my device for a final test before I update in places
<ahoneybun> popey told me about pushing the .click to /tmp or somehting
<ahoneybun> *thing
<nik90> ahoneybun: do you use the Ubuntu SDK? You can just tell it to install on device directly instead of doing that yourself
<ahoneybun> never worked for me
<ahoneybun> have not tried it recently though
<nik90> ahoneybun: yup I noticed that your project did not work for me that way ... It turns out your project is missing the .excludes file
<ahoneybun> oh
<nik90> create a new project and copy the .excludes file from there to your project
<nik90> there could be other reasons why it didnt work for you...but this was the only reason for me personally...I tested it on Nexus 4
<ahoneybun> weird
<ahoneybun> It is not supported to create click packages for a non UbuntuSDK target
<nik90> well it default to your desktop as the default target
<nik90> and since your app is independent of architecture, it works
<nik90> otherwise it wont ;)
<ahoneybun> I onlu have desktop wth
<nik90> so does it work?
<ahoneybun> what work?
<nik90> creating a 14.10 or 15.04 kit and then targetting that to install on the phone using the sdk?
<nik90> anyway what popey mentioned is creating a click package and moving that to /tmp directory on your phone. You can then install it by pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted click-name
<nik90> replace click-name with the click package file name
<ahoneybun> might want to remove the store version first lol
<ahoneybun> works!
<ahoneybun> yay
<nik90> ok now I am confused...what worked?
<ahoneybun> 1. got it installed on the device with the SDK (also learned ctrl+r will do that when the kit is selected) 2. flick works!
 * ahoneybun pushes the changes to LP
<nik90> ahoneybun: ah yay!! btw you don't need to remove the store version before installing it...the SDK will overwrite it
<ahoneybun> oh
<nik90> and yes ctrl+r is the best thing ever
<ahoneybun> well it gave a error when the store version was there
 * ahoneybun takes his SIM out of his OnePlus One
<nik90> yeah it shows a dialog saying that an app with similar name is already installed..just press yes and it will override it
<ahoneybun>  no option
<nik90> hmm strange i get https://imgur.com/j55jEUy
<ahoneybun> it was nothing about the name
<ahoneybun> idk its gone now
<ahoneybun> YAY 900 Downloads
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/PMA8CF0
<nik90> nice
<nik90> gtg it getting late here
<ahoneybun> np
<ahoneybun> thanks a lot nik90
<nik90> yw :)
<ahoneybun> night
<ahoneybun> I'm thinking of messing around with toolbar items but I can never get them riht
<ahoneybun> *right
 * ahoneybun files a bug against developer.ubuntu.com
<mzanetti> popey, hi there
<mzanetti> popey, I've added support for sharing youtube links to kodimote and I've been told I need to ping you to add a share button to your youtube app
<mzanetti> :D
<popey_> Add a what?
<popey_> mzanetti: not sure what you mean. Happy to add whatever you need
<mzanetti> popey_, in the webbrowser one can share the link to the currently viewed page
<popey_> Oh. So share from my app
<mzanetti> popey_, when on youtube you can now share that to kodimote and it will play the youtube video on the tv
<popey_> Gotcha
<popey_> Sweet
<popey_> Will take a look when home
<mzanetti> I haven't released it yet, because it's 15.04 only and I don't want to kill it for RTM users yet
<popey_> Ok
<popey_> T
<popey_> I can test on my vivid device
<mzanetti> popey_, package at: http://notyetthere.org/data/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.kodimote_2.0.99_armhf.click
<popey_> Ok.ta
<mzanetti> you'd need a kodi installation to test the full journey though
<mzanetti> (xbmc will do too)
<popey_> Ok.I have a kodi box
<popey_> Ttfn
 * ahoneybun is back in the game!
<ahoneybun> popey: around?
<popey_> ahoneybun: wassup?
<ahoneybun> I pushed update to uBeginner, could you try it out on you BQ device please :)
 * ahayzen observes that popey magically summons popey_ to join the room :-)
<ahoneybun> *a update
<ahoneybun> hey ahayzen!
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, o/ hows things?
<popey_> :)
<ahoneybun> pretty good
<ahoneybun> my Nexus 4 is running again
<ahayzen> sweet \o/
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> I added flickable so you can scroll on the home page
<ahoneybun> since it did not fit on the page well
<popey_> ahoneybun: sure when I get home
<popey_> Nice
<ahoneybun> thanks to nik90
<popey_> Nik90 is a legend in his own lifetime
<ahoneybun> the newest devel is pretty nice
<ahoneybun> lots of little fixes here and there
<popey_> Yeah
<ahoneybun> great music player ahayzen and others
<ahayzen> hehe thanks
<popey_> I am still reeling from having an actual 100% SDL game in the store :)
<popey_> I'll get over that one day
<ahayzen> when that works on mako its gonna be awesome :-)
<ahoneybun> SDL??
<ahayzen> can't wait for more of them to appear
<ahoneybun> opps
<popey_> Neverball
<popey_> SDL game
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, https://uappexplorer.com/app/neverball.lb
<ahoneybun> I saw some pics of that
<ahoneybun> looks cool
<popey_> o/ later
<ahoneybun> bye popey_
<ahoneybun> g2g
<ahayzen> o/
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: Page.tools is a deprecated property. Please use Page.head instead.
<ahoneybun> I'm waiting on someone
<ahayzen> yup, ahoneybun you have some header actions?
<ahoneybun> trying to
<ahoneybun> I'm using the example from developer page
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, example here https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.Page/
<ahoneybun> from here https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Components.ToolbarButton/
<ahayzen> thought that was the old way of doing it lol
<ahoneybun> I think it is
<ahoneybun> page might be old
<ahayzen> try the first code example in the link i gave
<ahoneybun> same error
<ahayzen> thats how we do it in music anyway
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, with a page like this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11452674/
<ahoneybun> wait
<ahoneybun> same error
<ahayzen> really? what was the output?
<ahoneybun> qml: Page.tools is a deprecated property. Please use Page.head instead.
<ahayzen> mind pastebin'ing the code?
<ahayzen> maybe you just left the tools: property there when you don't need it?
<ahoneybun> oh I see
<ahoneybun> import Ubuntu.Components 1.1
<ahoneybun> needed to be import Ubuntu.Components 1.2
<ahayzen> or that
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> that page is 14.10
<ahoneybun> I;m in 15.04 toolkit
<ahayzen> we're partially inbetween \o/
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> does onTriggered: not work in that
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> the SDK is not autocompleting
<ahayzen> it should?
<ahoneybun> nope but I think it will work
<ahoneybun> it seems when it will not autocomplete it will not work lol
<ahayzen> oh right yeah onTriggered: is what you want
<ahoneybun> yea it works
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahoneybun> did the contacts image name change?
<ahoneybun> iconName: "contacts" does not load
<ahoneybun> QQuickImage: Failed to get image from provider: image://theme/contacts
<ahayzen> maybe check in /usr/share/icons/suru/actions/scalable/ i see "contact"
<ahoneybun> search is in there too and it works
<ahoneybun> *contact* not *contacts*
<ahayzen> ;-)
<ahoneybun> g2g really this time
<ahoneybun> thanks ahayzen as usual :)
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, no problem have fun :-)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: Tagger does not start after update on my bq
<mzanetti> really...
<mivoligo> yep
<mivoligo> mzanetti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11452983/
<mzanetti> meh... seems I compiled it with a 15.04 chroot
<mzanetti> mivoligo, should be fixed now
<mivoligo> mzanetti: yes, it is :)
<mivoligo> app scope refreshing every time after update or new install is not nice :(
<nik90> mzanetti: hey, you might have broken tagger with your update today on the BQ device..when I launch it I see the log error "Undefined symbol: _ZN6QDebugD1Ev"
<mzanetti> nik90, yeah... already fixed
<nik90> mzanetti: wow that was too fast of a reply ;)
<mzanetti> nik90, mivoligo told me some 15 mins ago already
<nik90> ah
<nik90> mzanetti: btw since 15.04 OTA is coming next week approx..can I update fahrplan to the 15.04 framework with few other improvements?
<mzanetti> nik90, yeah... should be fine
<nik90> either way fahrplan 2.0.25 doesnt work with in RTM atm due to the same symbols missing error
<nik90> cool
<mzanetti> nik90, we still /could/ build it in a 14.10 chroot and it would run on RTM
<mzanetti> but yeah, not in the mood to manually build everything. Plan was to bump to 15.04, yes
<nik90> mzanetti: I did build it on 14.10 chroot and then installed on rtm..but did hit that issue..I created a custom hacky script for now to manually build and install on my phone for development purposes
<mzanetti> nik90, if you go back the git changlog you'll find one of the old run_on_ubuntu_touch.sh scripts in there...
<mzanetti> nik90, but with 15.04, running from QtC works fine for me
<mzanetti> which is why I dropped that script a while back
<nik90> mzanetti: oh...hmm I have been developing all this on a 15.04 N4...and I had issues with running from QtC.. I will give it a try this weekend and see if it works for me
<mzanetti> nik90, you need to add CONFIG+=ubuntu to the qmake options
<mzanetti> also you might need to select another run target... not sure. could be it detects the sailfish binary too or something
<mzanetti> but it works fine here. I tried after you told me 2 weeks ago and it was working
<sick_rimmit> Hi folks
<sick_rimmit> I'm having trouble with the QT Examples
<sick_rimmit> I can get them to run, as it can't write back to /usr/lib....
<sick_rimmit> So I copy the project to /home/sickrimmit/QT
<nik90> mzanetti: yeah I am not sure why it fails for me..it complains of a missing manifest.json file http://paste.ubuntu.com/11453764/ after adding config+=ubuntu..I tried both the debug and release
<nik90> anyway the script works for now..which is fine
<sick_rimmit> It complains it can't reference ../../shared/shared.h
<mzanetti> nik90, drop the build dir and try again
<mzanetti> gtg
<sick_rimmit> It kinda feels like my UbuntuSDK install is broken
<sick_rimmit> Copying the Same Game demo, to try that and it just pukes, with cannot create /usr/lib/i386-linux blah blah
<sick_rimmit> I had to hand edit the UbuntuSDK Config files, just to get the SDK to run...
<sick_rimmit> I wonder if these hurdles, slow down app development ?
<popey> afternoon all
<DanChapman> afternoon :)
<sick_rimmit> Hello
<sick_rimmit> :-)
<popey> hey sick_rimmit
<popey> having problems with the sdk?
<sick_rimmit> Yes a little trouble..
<popey> I've not used it for desktop QT dev myself,
<sick_rimmit> been looking on launchpad, thinking of installing from ppa
<popey> what version of kubuntu you running?
<sick_rimmit> 15.04
<popey> yeah, add the sdk team ppa
<popey> be interested to know if that works on kubuntu, don't think it gets a lot of testing outside Ubuntu but I may be wrong
<sick_rimmit> OK, Will try that out
<popey> i know a couple of people round here use kde
<sick_rimmit> Getting excited about trying to make some little apps, but it got a bit frustrating...
<sick_rimmit> No worries... a cup of tea, and cake fixed that...
<sick_rimmit> Now I'm ready to do dev, or bug fix
<sick_rimmit> OK, Well that appears to pulling in some updated QT Stuff and the UbuntuSDK Template for QTCreator... which is what I was hoping for
<sick_rimmit> I couldn't get the emulator working on this laptop, which is a 2009 Samsung, so not surprising..
<sick_rimmit> But I have an Aquarius or 3 here so, I'll play with a live device..
<popey> the emulator can be painful
<sick_rimmit> popey: Really I think my laptop just doesn't have enough performance to run it
<popey> most don't
<popey> the x86 one is way faster than the armhf emulator
<popey> neither is a magical experience
<ahoneybun> hey sick_rimmit
<sick_rimmit> ahoneybun: Hi mate, how you doing ?
<ahoneybun> pretty good you?
<sick_rimmit> Yes good thanks
<ahoneybun> cool
<ahoneybun> popey: I'm on KDE lol
<ahoneybun> got a real device sick_rimmit?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: still around?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yo, sup?
<ahoneybun> can you put head.actions in tabs?
<ahoneybun> like how I have uBeginner
<sick_rimmit> ahoneybun: Yes, we're lucky we got Auquarius E4.5 from bq.com
<sick_rimmit> bq.com are Ace!
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, erm not sure only think it goes into the page, but what you can do is make a PageHeadState component and reuse the same one across your pages
<ahoneybun> eww
<ahoneybun> nice sick_rimmit
<ahoneybun> I have the Nexus 4 sick_rimmit
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubuntu-beginner/2.0/view/head:/main.qml
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, or just make a CustomPage {} component and put it in that if you want it on all the pages?
<ahoneybun> also can I change the applicationName without it breaking?
<ahayzen> like we have a MusicPage for adding things we want on all pages
<ahoneybun> oh boy
<ahayzen> the applicationName should match your package name you push to the store with
<ahoneybun> it will it is just ugly as hell
<ahoneybun> and does not follow the new name sceme
<ahoneybun>  applicationName: "com.ubuntu.developer.aaronhoneycutt.ubuntubeginner"
<ahoneybun> the new way is "aaronhoneycutt.ubuntubeginner" right?
<ahayzen> or ubuntubeginner.aaronhoneycutt IIRC
<ahayzen> but it means that people who already have the package won't get updates as it is seen as a new package IIRC
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahayzen> i would just keep the old format for now, thats what most of the coreapps seem to be doing
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, i've gtg, but would recommend keeping the same appname and making a CustomPage todo the head action for the pages, if you want the same on all of them
<sick_rimmit> There is no requirement to run QTCreator as Root is there ?
<popey> no, never
<sick_rimmit> That's what I would expect
<sick_rimmit> Looks like the projects won't build because of missing shared.h file, which is being reference form main.cpp via a #include ../../shared/shared.h
<sick_rimmit> So a copied project will always fail :-(
<sick_rimmit> Projects residing in /usr/lib won't build without rwx permission, which a standard user doesn't have
<sick_rimmit> hmmm
<sick_rimmit> going to try to find the shared header files and copy across..
<popey> i dont understand what you're doing
<popey> why are you building something in /usr/lib?
<sick_rimmit> I'm not building in /usr/lib
<sick_rimmit> I am trying to build a QML example, say Clocks, Maroon, or SameGame
<sick_rimmit> It offers to copy the project to my home dir
<sick_rimmit> Which is great
<sick_rimmit> But when I try to run it
<sick_rimmit> It fails with a missing shared.h header file. which it is looking for at ../../shared/shared.h path
<sick_rimmit> Now I think that is in the schroot build dir
<sick_rimmit> a find does indeed find that file there..
<sick_rimmit> I did get the photosurface example to build and run
<sick_rimmit> So maybe it's just that the examples are broken
<sick_rimmit> Anyway.. I've got tired of fighting with it for now, I'll come back to it another day
<sick_rimmit> Thanks for helping me popey I appreciate it
<popey> hmm
<popey> sorry.
<popey> ask during the week when sdk people are about
<sick_rimmit> Really don't worry, I'll mash around with it some more another day, and like everything else at some point I'll get it working
<sick_rimmit> :-)
<ahoneybun> hey all I'm trying to put a xmllistmodel into a dialog
<ahoneybun> but the xmlModel is in a different qml file
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/ED4bk4x
<ahoneybun> also dead link http://www.mysite.com/feed.xml
<SturmFlut> New post: http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/05/30/my-favourite-ubuntu-touch-apps-may-2015/
<SturmFlut> If you want to be on next months list, I am open for "donations" ;)
<SturmFlut> Oh wow: https://plus.google.com/101402903185277489519/posts/Sr37GBA8ZcR can anybody confirm?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-31
<guest6790> hello
<guest6790> in my ubuntu html5 project, I am trying to combin a button and a popover and optionselector, where when the button is clicked a popover is shown with a list of clickable options, when one of those options are clicked a dialog appears, I want to know if this is possible? I have been playing around with it but haven't gotten it to work, if anyone can point me out to a resource or example which could help me accomplish this t
<ahoneybun> I've been trying to get buttons in popups as well but QML guest6790
<ahoneybun> not sure if it is
<ahoneybun> other then the close button for the dialog
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: free?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, sup?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: I just got a idea for a app
<ahoneybun> *an
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahoneybun> membership card app
<ahoneybun> take pics of your card so you dont have to carry them all
<ahoneybun> so need to be able to access the camera
<ahayzen> what like student ID cards etc?
<ahoneybun> insurance as well
<ahoneybun> gamestop and stuff
<ahayzen> ah more documents that you would photocopy but still need
 * ahayzen wonders about a mobile business card app that you could then 'share' to other people you meet via MMS/email/bluetooth whatever
<ahayzen> ... but then is that what LinkedIn is these days?
<ahoneybun> yea a bit
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, like what you said could work, suppose it just depends if the vendor themselves accept a photo of the card on a phone?
<ahoneybun> I mean most of the time you need the numbers on the card
<ahoneybun> like AAA
<ahoneybun> membership #
<ahoneybun> the phone # would be on your phone and if not you have it on the phone with the pic
<ahayzen> like most of our cards use some form of RF/NFC or a barcode/chip ... but yeah i guess for smaller things like gamestop a photo with the id may work
<ahoneybun> I don't like to carry more then I need
<ahayzen> same, tbh a photo of even the ones that have a barcode/membership # could be useful
<ahayzen> would remove the need for 1.5 of my cards to carry ;-)
<ahoneybun> how would I get access to the camera
<ahayzen> have a look at tagger i would say
<ahayzen> https://code.launchpad.net/tagger
<ahayzen> you'll definitely need the "camera" policy in your apparmor profile
<ahayzen> otherwise ahoneybun https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-14.10/QtMultimedia.Camera/
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> thanks ahayzen
<ahoneybun> first time messing with that
<ahayzen> have fun ;-)
<ahoneybun> so much code to found out if I need it
<ahoneybun> would it be a good idea to c+p and just test
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahayzen> probably
<ahoneybun> Cannot assign a value directly to a grouped property
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> old
<ahoneybun> odd
<ahoneybun> so it needs to be in its one qml file
<ahoneybun> or it at least works
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> though o the device it shots at a angle
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: how do you make a button open a qml file?
<ahoneybun> like I want to click a button to start the camera
<ahoneybun> onTriggered?
<ahayzen> just make it visible: false and flip that or put it in another page and push it on the stack
<ahoneybun> ue
<ahoneybun> que
<ahoneybun> PageStack?
<ahayzen> yeah
<ahayzen> probably best to sketch out some designs so you know what your heading for
<ahayzen> like multiple pages etc
<ahoneybun> the only problem is that I never know what I can really do lol
<ahoneybun> I'm a bit limited in knewledge XD
<ahayzen> hehe, just look at what other apps have done
<ahoneybun> seems they all are out of my grade lol
<ahayzen> ..but the code is somewhere for you to c+p hehe ;-)
<ahoneybun> what component holds head.actions?
<ahoneybun> I have Ubuntu.Components 1.2 but it says "non-existen property head"
<ahayzen> Page holds it
<ahoneybun> oh I see
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> but I have Page
<ahoneybun> seems the order matters lol
<ahayzen> wha?
<ahoneybun> I had 1.Page 2.Column 3. head.actions
<ahoneybun> 1. Page 2. head.actions 3.Column works
<ahayzen> you definitely had the braces right?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> to end the head.actions
<ahayzen> i mean the closing of Column... but interesting
<ahoneybun> could be that
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> head.actions needs to be outside the column
<ahoneybun> thanks ahayzen
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, generally we *try* to order things like this http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-codingconventions.html
<ahayzen> but that doesn't always happen hehe
<ahayzen> there was bug 1315796 for the coreapps to try and get something like PEP8 used with python for QML..but yeah nothing happened
<ahoneybun> I kinda see but I would need a example of things I know (don't worry about giving me one atm)
<ubot5> bug 1315796 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Style Guide for Core apps" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1315796
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to look though tagger for how he started the app
<ahoneybun> the cameraa
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, app started here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/tagger/trunk/view/head:/app/main.cpp and that launches http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/tagger/trunk/view/head:/app/qml/tagger.qml
<ahoneybun> the camera starts right away
<ahayzen> looks like the camera is here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/tagger/trunk/view/head:/app/qml/tagger.qml#L221
<ahayzen> note the startAndConfigure() on line 236
<ahoneybun> yea I've been using the developer.ubuntu examples so far
<ahayzen> and the Connection {} to call that just below
<ahoneybun> which does?
<ahayzen> when the app gains focus it starts the camera and it loses it stops, by the looks of it (i've never used the camera component either btw)
<ahoneybun> onTriggered: start() might work
<ahoneybun> but I need find what to connect it to
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, literally do the same as they did from L243->246
<ahayzen> that should work enough for now
<ahayzen> if not yeah try doing it on the trigger/onVisible
<ahoneybun> I dont know
<ahoneybun> what connections does
<ahoneybun> well
<ahoneybun> you said it
<ahoneybun> but I'm still trying to understand it
<ahayzen> http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtqml-connections.html
<ahayzen> so like if you had a Rectangle { id: rect }
<ahayzen> somewhere else in your code you could do Connections { target: rect; onWidthChanged: { // do stuff } }
<ahoneybun> head
<ahayzen> so you can like connect to another object
<ahoneybun> im not getting it sadly
<ahayzen> lol its complicated until you try it
<ahoneybun> can't try if I dont get it
<ahoneybun> plus I like pictures lol
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/W3avS5t
<ahayzen> looks like you need Reader {} somewhere
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahayzen> then you need to make that visible onTriggered
<ahayzen> but idk what design your going for ;-) anyway i need sleep
<ahoneybun> ok night ahayzen
<ahoneybun> thanks a lot :)
<ahayzen> no problem, night o/
<ahoneybun> night
<ahoneybun> moring ahayzen
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, afternoon
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> so I put the camera on a different tab
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, does it work as you expect now?
<ahoneybun> the camera does, at first it was at a 90 degree till I took some code from tagger
<ahoneybun> orientation: device.naturalOrientation === "portrait"  ? -90 : 0
<ahoneybun> for VideoOutput
<ahoneybun> now displaying the cards is a different ball game
<ahayzen> haha
<ahoneybun> might be easier with textfields lol
<ahoneybun> to put the numbers lol
<SturmFlut> http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/05/31/ubuntu-touch-app-wishlist-may-2015/ Any additions/corrections?
<ahoneybun> uBeginner?
<ahoneybun> lo
<SturmFlut> I actually thought about uBeginner, but wasn't sure which category it fits into etc.
<ahoneybun> true
<ahoneybun> it would be a utils
<ahoneybun> but you have clone of small utils
 * ahoneybun is a bit biased as he is the dev of uBeginner lol
<SturmFlut> But it is not actually a "clone", is it?
<ahoneybun> no
<SturmFlut> Might have to rework the categories again next time. Work on progress.
<ahoneybun> of course
<SturmFlut> s/on/in/
<ahoneybun> games, utils, music,
<ahoneybun> video
<ahoneybun> some really cool scopes out there too
<ahoneybun> is Level a clone of something?
<SturmFlut> Yes, there are lots of these level apps on Android and iOS
<SturmFlut> Maybe just call the category "small utilities"?
<SturmFlut> And add a "Scopes" category
<ahoneybun> yea since the concept is not really a clone
<ahoneybun> it is not copyrighted to make a level app (yet) lol
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: missing: Business card scanner
<SturmFlut> ahoneybun: We have a business card scanner?
<ahoneybun> he was talking about it
<ahoneybun> brb
<SturmFlut> Oh cool
<SturmFlut> In the last two months the app store has seen an added/updated entry every three hours on average
<SturmFlut> Hm no
<SturmFlut> Thats just the additions
<SturmFlut> A new app/scope was added every three hours
<ahoneybun> thats kinda good
<SturmFlut> That's awesome! In the first year, we didn't even average one new app/scope a day!
<ahoneybun> depends on the quality
<SturmFlut> Sure.
<ahoneybun> DanChapman: Dekko is damn awesome
<DanChapman> ahoneybun: thanks :-) glad you like it so far.
<ahoneybun> Beta is pretty damn stable
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: I'm bothering just you too much right? lol
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, possibly, why? lol
<ahoneybun> don;t want to do thatlol
<ahoneybun> *don't want to do that lol
 * ahoneybun will poke other people lol
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, haha i was only joking :-P but i do need to go to sleep soon gotta get up early tomorrow, whats the issue your having?
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to make a function to switch from 6 different TextFields
<ahoneybun> but I thought you could just click the textfield to edit it
<ahayzen> you can?
<ahoneybun> but " property TextField focused: score1"
<ahoneybun> this keeps me from it
<ahoneybun> but if I remove it it breaks
<ahayzen> no like TextField { id: textField1 }
<ahoneybun> I'm working on Gazeteer (sorry for that
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahayzen> oh
<ahayzen> the focussed var thing i remember
<ahayzen> so you want it todo what?
<ahayzen> six different?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> litle me show you
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11482016/
<ahayzen> yeah either your gonna have a horrific if then else if then etc statement or you could like have a list containing the textfields like [field1, field2] then keep an index and just increment that or you could do something funky with repeaters as they are all the same anyway
<ahoneybun> a combo button?
<ahayzen> could do that
<ahayzen> depends what you want the UI todo?
<ahoneybun> combobutton to change what score I am editing
<ahoneybun> removing this: property TextField focused: score1 ; gives me a error about actualValue
<ahoneybun> not defined..
<ahayzen> yeah it will you need to set the focused value depending on what you select from the combobox?
<ahoneybun> oh
 * ahoneybun 's head blows
<ahoneybun> Cannot assign to non-existent property "spacing"
<ahoneybun> ComboButtons have spacing
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: list? index?
<ahayzen> property var myList: [textFieldA, textFieldB]; property int currentFocusedField: 0
<ahayzen> or something idk
<ahoneybun> currentFocusedField
 * ahoneybun moves on for today
<ahoneybun> thanks ahayzen
<ahayzen> haha no problem
<ahoneybun> best for both of us lol
<guest67898> anyone there?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-05-30
<sethj> I asked a question on Ask Ubuntu as I couldn't figure my issues out. https://askubuntu.com/questions/779267/snapcraft-snap-failing-because-python-modules-are-missing
<sethj> huh. I tried using python-packages too, but dbus-python fails to install because the headers are missing, however python-dev is listed in build-packages...
<sethj> s/python-dev/python3-dev
<sethj> this is insane. snaps are supposed to be easy :/
<hathor008> yeah if anyone can shed some insights I'd also be greatly appreciative http://askubuntu.com/questions/779315/how-do-i-create-a-snap-for-a-monogame-application
<hathor008> sethj: trying to build your snap now
<sethj> hathor008, let me know how it goes.
<sethj> I've pretty much given up hope at this point.
<sethj> Whatever I do I simply get a different error.
<hathor008> well it's doing something no errors yet
<hathor008> hope all this stuff it's installing isn't going to mess up anything lol i'm runing xubuntu not ubuntu
<hathor008> yeah i can't help with it b/c i'm not running Unity desktop i'm running Xubuntu
<nicomen> lol, maybe the ltrim author did a left-pad.js move ;)
<nicomen> *strip
<hathor008> lol
<nicomen> anyhow, some string is empty, and something is trying to run a string method on it I guess
<nicomen> can't you get a stacktrace at least? you might get some clues on which value is failing?
<hathor008> https://gist.github.com/260a9e684186586b9a7d6a03255ecc99
<nicomen> yeah someone was probably "nice" and took care of the exception...
<hathor008> hrm well maybe there's a verbose mode, idk python tho
<nicomen> in perl I could happily override that with "perl -MCarp::Always snapcraft.pl snap", perhaps there is something similar for python, or check if snapcraft has some debug flags
<nicomen> anyway, afk, good luck
<hathor008> alright thanks <3
<ahoneybun> mhall119: around?
<Nyms> renatu: Hi
<Nyms> Is that you working on calandar syncr ?
<renatu> Nyms, hi, yes
<Nyms> Do you work on caldav syncr ?
<Nyms> 'cause I'm planed to implement caldav support but alan pope told me that you actively working on it
<Nyms> renatu: ?
<renatu> Nyms, we have plans for that. But I am not working on it right now.
<Nyms> Need community help ?
<Nyms> I mean, maybe I can provide a simple qml file that get calandar update from owncloud instance
<Nyms> and you can implement it into calendar app ?
<Nyms> Or it's not mandatory ?
<bartbes> popey: so months back you were experimenting with getting the sdk running on non-ubuntu platforms/distros, did you ever get it running on arch, or in docker, or something similar?
<bartbes> I guess I could try using a lightweight wm instead of unity in my vm, if need be, it seemed like most lag was because there's no graphics acceleration
<Nyms> bartbes: I would love having the sdk running on non ubuntu plateform
<Nyms> But when you see that Kubuntu doesn't recognize a ubuntu touch device
<Nyms> I'm afraid it will be not for now
<bartbes> same, even if it's just enough of the qml stuff to test on my desktop
<sethj> I think I found a bug in snapcraft. When I try to build my python snap it always fails with 'error: option --single-version-externally-managed not recognized', an argument passed in earlier to setuputils (I think). Can someone confirm I'm not just missing something somewhere?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-05-31
<DrAubreyLoveII> Hello everyone.
<sethj> so if one of the parts in my snap uses an INSTALL file, what plugin is it?
<kalikiana> sliff
<hathor008> can anyone shed some insights on this? would be greatly appreciated :) http://gamedev.stackexchange.com/questions/122197/how-do-i-create-an-ubuntu-snap-for-a-monogame-application
<popey> hathor008: probably #snappy is the best place for that question :)
<hathor008> thanks yeah they helped me figure it out :)
<popey> sweet
<hathor008> hm so i published my snap to the store, but when i apt-get update from command line and try to find it on the store i don't see it
<hathor008> http://metasmug.com/i/1464714710_waterfox.png
<hathor008> is software center a different thing or what
<JanC> hathor008: use snap
<hathor008> hm yeah i see it is there under "snap find"
<hathor008> i guess i just need to package up a deb to have it show up in software center then?
<JanC> software center can use several backends; both apt/dpkg & snap should work AFAIK
<JanC> (although I don't really use it)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-06-01
<sethj> hathor008, huh, the store should show it.. btw did you have to do any hackary to get the fonts to show in the app?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-06-02
<popey> dpm / bzoltan who owns this tutorial documentation? https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/apps/sdk/tutorials/building-cross-architecture-click-applications/
<bartbes> hmm, I stuck '"template": "undefined"' in my apparmor file, yet apparmor is still blocking my dbus calls
<popey> unconfined
<bartbes> sorry, that's what I've got there as well, I just can't copy from my vm
<bartbes> and related, it seems you can ask for access to specific folders, but not to dbus destinations
<popey> sounds right
<bartbes> and here I was thinking I was much better off talking to a service over dbus than modifying its configuration directly
<bzoltan> popey:  Do you want me to own it?
<dpm> popey, I can't remember who wrote it, but surely davidcalle knows ^
<dpm> oh, looking at the history, it seems I published it first, but IIRC someone else wrote it
<popey> bzoltan: dpm had reports of it not working. Developer unable to follow that guide to build their C++ app. So whoever owns it, it needs updating
<davidcalle> dpm: popey: not mine, but I'm happy to help bzoltan with an update (screenshots, styling, etc.)
<bzoltan> popey: I do not own it as now. It mush have been somebody from the community team to contribute that content.
<bzoltan> davidcalle: dpm: popey: same here... i am happy to fill in gaps and keep documentation up to date
<popey> I think perhaps we need a review of these pages, as I'm seeing various people trying somethings here which don't work
<popey> they get tips from knowledgeable people "use static chroots" or "use lxc" or "no, that doesn't work"
<popey> I feel we should have working documentation :)
<bzoltan> popey:  what comes out from our team is not a "tip" :)
<popey> what?
<bzoltan> popey:  that page is badly outdated... talking about saucy and trusty targets. The SDK we have out there is fully supported and should be working by now.
<popey> Tell that to the guy who just wasted some time trying to get his app to build and gave up.
<bzoltan> popey:  the static chroot package is an official workaround for the very unpleasent but not too rare occasion when the Ovelay PPA breaks the SDK
<popey> where's that documented?
<bzoltan> popey: I have wrote up the story here - https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/09/01/next-generation-sdk/
<bzoltan> popey:  since then those packages were promoted to the Release SDK
<popey> That's a blog post, not documentation.
<popey> People shouldn't have to read 6 month old blog posts to find out how to use our sdk should they?
<bzoltan> popey:  you are right, the situation is not good and yes these documentation need owners
<bzoltan> popey:  but to be precise ... our sdk is usable as it is relased. if there is a problem then we can help... the click chroots keep breaking, but I have fixed the last issue some time ago. I have not heard about new regression since. Is there a known problem again?
<popey> bzoltan: a developer on the ubuntu apps telegram group was trying to compile their app for a different arch (previously armhf, adding i386) and had trouble installing and updating the click chroots.
<popey> it was an hour or more of conversation
<popey> they got frustrated at the broken-ness of it all, and gave up
<bzoltan> popey: I am not on that group... i am here on IRC and on the ML
<popey> Yes, that's clear.
<bzoltan> popey:  I am happy to help anybody who has problems with the chroots. They are sensitive beasts, i know.
<popey> They aren't on the mailing list (too high volume) and not on irc (at work)
<popey> so they use telegram, where many of us hang out
<bzoltan> popey:  my best offer is that of somebody is reporting an SDK problem on the Telegram  group, please direct them to us. We are here almost 24/7
<bzoltan> popey:  there is web interface for the IRC
<popey> yes. but now the user is so frustrated (and busy with work). I am just being a messenger and getting frustrated that I can do nothing to help this guy
<bzoltan> popey:  and my mail box zoltan.balogh@canonical.com has no high traffic :) I will respond to anybody who drops me a line,
<popey> tell you what, I'll screenshot the entire telegram conversation and attach it as bitmaps to your email
<popey> that'll work
<bzoltan> popey:  you are not the only one... we had the same discussion with faenil too some time ago. Ubuntu folks are frustratd because app developers are frustrated... because they use the _WRONG_ communication channel. Telegram is not good for this. No highlights, no public logs, too much noise what you can not filter out. I will not spend hours every day reading Telegram backlogs.
<bzoltan> popey: in my view it was a mistake to direct developers to Telegram
<bzoltan> I tried telegram for some time... but it is impossible to follow up discussions. On IRC I can use highlights for "sdk" "qtcreator" "toolkit" "zoltan" ... easy. On Telegram one must read kilometers of backlogs. Not too productive.
<popey> bzoltan: here is a plain text log of the conversation. missing screenshots, I can grab those if you need them http://paste.ubuntu.com/16917761/ - Popescu Sorin is the person with the issue
<popey> Yes, I don't need to have the "which communication method" argument right now.
<popey> I'm trying to focus on helping a developer who happens to use a communication method nobody on the sdk team uses
<bzoltan> popey: the best way to help them is to direct them to the right channel. Telegram is the wrong channel.
<faenil> bzoltan: I had a chat with QA to get them to build an automated daily task that tests chroot creation. It seems a very low hanging fruit with a lot to gain. You should have received an email about this today, have a look at it ;)
<bzoltan> faenil:  I have read it. Yes, it is a good solution.. I was asking for it for years :(
<popey> bzoltan: http://imgur.com/a/5q9FM here are all the screenshots they posted
<faenil> bzoltan: awesome! :) glad a quick chat was enough this time then :)
<bzoltan> popey:  duuuude :) you are spreading wrong information -"Alan Pope, [02.06.16 08:49] chroot creation has been broken for ages"
<bzoltan> popey:  the click chroots were fixed.. I personally have fixed them :)
<popey> lies
<popey> am I going to have to nuke a computer to prove this again?
<faenil> he means he fixed that particular dependency problem, I think
<faenil> not the chroot situation in general and forever
<popey> i tried to create one within the last two weeks and it failed
<davmor2> popey: nah vm is enough
<bzoltan> popey:  as I said .. the Overlay PPA can break the chroots of _ALL_ developers without telling  us. So it is not like that the click chroots are broken for ages... they get broken, then i fix them.. then they break again and i fix again... that is how it is going. the Overlay PPA is not under my control.
<popey> right, so as a process, it's broken
<popey> as a concept
<bzoltan> popey: if there is a new breakage then please tell me which pakage
<popey> "it's not broken on tuesdays between 3pm and 6:34pm"
<bzoltan> popey: the concept is broken indeed... I am telling it since it was introduced.
<popey> I would, but i avoid the sdk because I get so incredibly frustrated that it breaks whenever I try and use it
<bzoltan> popey:  :) It is not that dramatic... but yes, that is the picture
<popey> I have a laptop which is frozen in time
<popey> I never update it because when I *breathe* near it, it breaks
<bzoltan> popey: remember that it is a public channel :) you are talking about our product...
<popey> and the answer I hear is "read a blog post from last year" or "lxc is the new hotness" or whatever
<popey> and I work for canonical
<popey> I can't imagine what it's like for people who don't!
<popey> I am well aware of where I am.
<bzoltan> popey: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osborne_effect
<davmor2> bzoltan: why is the sdk not just using stable and no overlay?  Developers in theory should only be releasing against the image that is released surely
<popey> Ok, if that makes you feel better, I'll shut up. There, there's no more problems in the SDK.
<popey> Job done.
<bzoltan> popey:  there are problems. I am very much aware of them
<bzoltan> davmor2: is there a PPA with the stable packages of the last OTA?
<bzoltan> davmor2:  The click chroots should be static indeed.
<faenil> davmor2: (btw, a developer could want to get read for the changes brought by the next OTA before that OTA is out)
<faenil> ready*
<faenil> s/could/might
<davmor2> faenil: no developer I know would, effectively what should happen is when there is an sdk platform change called the click chroots should be built of that image the only time that should change is when there is a new sdk platform bump
<faenil> davmor2: a developer might want to use a feature that he knows will be released in the next OTA; so that as soon as the next OTA is out he can publish the app. Anyway, this was just a note, let's not shift the topic :)
<zbenjamin> popey: we work really hard on fixing that thing. But as its just me and bzoltan sweating as hell on the SDK IDE , and ONLY us two, we are running between improving and fixing the breakage
<faenil> if there's a way to prevent the chroot breakages, even better davmor2 :)
<davmor2> bzoltan: can the chroot instances not be built from the images?  If so that would solve all the issues, you default to stable and in faenil case if a dev want to target the next ota he can run on rc-proposed with a warning that it is in flux and the chroot may break and done?
<bzoltan> davmor2:  ohhh... I would soooo wish
<zbenjamin> davmor2: we are preparing a beta test of the new LXD based QtC, which will indeed use images instead of bootstrapping
<davmor2> zbenjamin: oh that would be so much better :)
<zbenjamin> davmor2: i hope so
<zbenjamin> davmor2: all images will be tested by us and then released.
<bzoltan> davmor2: I was asking for this feature from the day zero.... boostraping the builder chroot from Overlay PPA and vivid (!!!) archive brings its own weakneses
<popey> zbenjamin: I'm sorry to hear that. This is clearly not a viable long term solution. Meanwhile we have people running contests to develop apps, and developers who can't develop apps using our documentation.
<davmor2> popey: when you say sorry do you mean happy?
<popey> behave
<zbenjamin> popey: no its clearly not ...
<bzoltan> popey: davmor2: faenil: zbenjamin: I have just set up an i386 click chroot with this command -> sudo click chroot -a i386 -f ubuntu-sdk-15.04 create
<bzoltan> The logs are here - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16918331/ Note, that I am using the correct click package from the SDK Release PPA - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16918338/
<bzoltan> So the first thing whenever somebody claims that the SDK does not work, the best is to check if the user has the right versions installed from the right sources.
<bzoltan> Way too many times I have seen that the developer is using an outdated SDK or does not even have the SDK PPA enabled.
<bzoltan> So, the click chroot creation is good. The update can be broken, but since the update is an apt-gte update... it might require some extra knowledge. We all know that .deb package management is not trivial. That is why the phones and snappy has imag based updates.
<bzoltan> Anyhow, I know from kalikiana that the developer Popescu Sorin was helped by kalikiana and he managed to create fat packages after he set up the right Kits.
<slvn> The "Stats" graph of downloads for my snap/click packages! It goes from current day to the past, makes think the time is going backward!
<popey> bzoltan: zbenjamin apologies for being grumpy with you earlier. I was over the top. Sorry.
<bzoltan> popey:  it is okey, no problem. All your points are valid 1) the documentation is outdated 2) click chroots tend to break 3) developer support is fragmented
<bzoltan> 1) we need doing hands 2) click is sacked and the LXD solution is going to be bet test released tomorrow 3) I have just joined Telegram
<zbenjamin> popey: accepted. But you were still right... i share the same frustration about the breaking tools ...
<zbenjamin> popey: and you should join the beta testers once we have it released
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-06-03
<akkonrad> hello. I have some old C knowledge and would like to write simpe time tracking app that appears in the top bar tray. where I should start to with it? Is quickly good for that? I would like to have something like hammster, but a littlbe bit different
<iMiksu_> @akkonrad I haven’t developed any ubuntu apps myself yet, but maybe try to look for existing similar apps for getting started? or even better, maybe find one already and make a pull request for missing features that you need? :)
<akkonrad> iMiksu_, hammster is in python - wich I don't really know unfortuanltely
<iMiksu_> @akkonrad ahh, darn.. :/
<JanC> akkonrad: do you mean that for the phone or for the desktop?
<JanC> because there already is a hamster-indicator for the desktop...
<ogra_> indicators-for the phone would have to live in the os image though ...
<JanC> right, on the phone a scope would work better probably
<JanC> or just an app
<ogra_> yeah
<JanC> or a combination of both
<akkonrad> JanC, for desktop,
<om26er> t1mp, Hey! did anything related to tabs change recently ?
<om26er> uitk's switch_to_tab() helper is not working for music app
<t1mp> om26er: no
<t1mp> om26er: are you talking about autopilot tests?
<om26er> t1mp, yes
<t1mp> om26er: is it an old app? The tabs only work with the Tabs component and the old header (which is part of the MainView)
<t1mp> (but it should work in that case)
<om26er> t1mp, would need to investigate but its the stock Music App, I presume it should be using newer components
<om26er> apparently the left burger button is never clicked so the popover never appears. http://paste.ubuntu.com/16946616/
<t1mp> om26er: if the music app uses PageHeader, then it would need to use the click_action_button() function on PageHeader.leadingActionBar
<t1mp> om26er: maybe the qml code was updated to use new components but the autopilot tests were not updated yet?
<om26er> t1mp, hmm, seems its using PageHeader
<t1mp> then Tabs don't work. So the AP test should also not be using the switch_to_tab(). Looks like the AP test is old.
<kalikiana> t1mp: Found another bug in APL/ PageHeader 1588837
<kalikiana> Okay, I double-checked and confirmed: it's PageHeader only, I saw it twice because of the second column in the real app
<kalikiana> Why's there no bot here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1588837
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1588837 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "qml/Ubuntu/Components/1.3/PageHeader.qml:123: TypeError: Cannot read property 'titleComponent' of null" [Undecided,New]
<kalikiana> Bah
<kalikiana> ubot5: You are not very smart, are you..
<ubot5> kalikiana: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kalikiana> Thanks anyway
<sverzegnassi> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> sverzegnassi, hey!
<mzanetti> sverzegnassi, people keep on saying how awesome UTTT is!
<sverzegnassi> mzanetti: o/ I'd need to update an application in the Open Store. Could you help me? :D
<mzanetti> of course
<t1mp> kalikiana: thanks for reporting. I'll fix it.
<kalikiana> t1mp: thanks
<t1mp> kalikiana: what is this new distinction between unit/components and unit/visual?
<kalikiana> t1mp: It's not new. We have two tst_components in staging one of which assumes X11
<t1mp> kalikiana: ah, visual was the old units_x11/tst_components ?
<kalikiana> Yes
<t1mp> ok, I was confused because I thought you were introducing the tests gallery here
<t1mp> where will you add that one?
<t1mp> the tests gallery
<kalikiana> I'm planning to add it there
<kalikiana> But not in the same MR
<t1mp> ok
<t1mp> then I only have one (inline) comment
<kalikiana> Damnit, you really found a gem there :-D
<kalikiana> t1mp: fixed
<t1mp> kalikiana: happroved. I'll see on Monday when I sync staging to my in-progress branches how smart bzr is with changes in files that were moved ;)
<kalikiana> t1mp: Yeah, that's why I decided to do the renames in one branch - there's few meaningful changes in files, but in case tooling gets confused there won't be more of that kind
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-06-05
<Shadaen> Hi guys, do you have any ressource on how to use footer/toobar with pagestack on html5 ? I can't show me footers and keep getting errors with the toolbar.
